# Sismos Portugal  2018



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2018 às 14:09)

*Magnitude    4.9
Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL*
Date time    2018-01-01 09:24:58.9 UTC
Location    38.12 N ; 30.73 W
Depth    10 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=638755


----------



## Teya (5 Jan 2018 às 20:49)

Sismo 3,7 SW Odemira, sentido em Lagos


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 20:52)

Teya disse:


> E para ajudar, sismo em Odemira, sei que foi sentido em Lagos!!


3,7 na escala de Richter


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2018 às 21:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> 3,7 na escala de Richter


Oi?! Eu não dei por nada e moro a 20km de Odemira


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2018 às 21:20)

Confirmo! A malta mais da costa está toda maluca no facebook a dizer que sentiram o sismo. Que abanou portas, candeeiros e afins 
E eu nada!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2018 às 12:56)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2018 às 11:54)

Pareceu-me sentir um abalo em Cascais.
Alguém confirma?


----------



## adiabático (15 Jan 2018 às 11:54)

Acho que senti um tremor há coisa de 3 minutos (Lisboa, Lumiar, 6º andar).


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 11:55)

Sismo bem sentido em Portalegre.


----------



## jonekko (15 Jan 2018 às 11:55)

Também senti em Odivelas


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2018 às 11:55)

Senti um abalo agora aqui em Setúbal ainda durou uns 15 ou 20 segundos


----------



## srr (15 Jan 2018 às 11:55)

Abrantes - o edificio abanou todo


----------



## rmsg (15 Jan 2018 às 11:55)

Aqui também senti.


----------



## dahon (15 Jan 2018 às 11:56)

Eu também senti em Viseu num 4º andar.


----------



## Savn (15 Jan 2018 às 11:56)

Em Leiria também. Porta guarda fatos a abanar durante uns 7/8 segundos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2018 às 11:56)

A minha mãe mandou-me mensagem a perguntar se senti alguma coisa. Ela está perto de Chelas e sentiu, eu em Loures nada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jan 2018 às 11:57)

Em Arronches, dentro do edifício onde estou no rés do chão, só senti a vibração e o barulho. Parecia um camião a passar...
Mas no 1º piso houve estantes em movimento...


----------



## PedroMAR (15 Jan 2018 às 11:57)

Este foi bem valente


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2018 às 11:57)

A minha mãe em Santo Estêvão, Benavente também sentiu, a aqui em Leiria não dei por nada.


----------



## peteluis (15 Jan 2018 às 11:57)

Parque das Nações, janelas abanaram, alguns segundos de sismo


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2018 às 11:57)

Sentido e bem em Setúbal


----------



## PedroMAR (15 Jan 2018 às 11:57)

Este foi bem valente


----------



## peteluis (15 Jan 2018 às 11:58)

Parque das Nações, janelas abanaram, alguns segundos de sismo, com um primeiro impacto forte.


----------



## tone (15 Jan 2018 às 11:58)

Deu para sentir bem


----------



## Smota (15 Jan 2018 às 11:58)

No Crato tb se sentiu bem.


----------



## JCARL (15 Jan 2018 às 11:59)

Também senti em Vila Velha de Ródão


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 11:59)

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 15-01-2018 pelas 11:51 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Norte-Nordeste de Arraiolos.

De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrosísmica actualizada.


----------



## Rafa111 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:00)

Bem, aqui confirma-se que foi mesmo um sismo.
Ainda durou cerca de 5 seg.
​


----------



## irpsit (15 Jan 2018 às 12:00)

Porto sismo bem sentido.
11:43 ou 11:53. AInda esperei uns minutos até postar porque nao tinha a certeza.

Mas recordei a sensacao dos sismos quando os sentia na Islandia. Tudo abanou mas nao tinha a certeza se tinha sido algo la fora, porque ha obras la fora.


----------



## aoc36 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:00)

Por Albufeira o vidro da sala telintou.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:01)

*Magnitude ML 4.9 
Region PORTUGAL *
Date time 2018-01-15 11:51:40.0 UTC
Location 38.77 N ; 7.97 W
Depth 16 km
Distances 101 km E of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 11:51:40.0 2018-01-15 
23 km N of Évora, Portugal / pop: 55,700 / local time: 11:51:40.0 2018-01-15


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jan 2018 às 12:01)

4,9 perto de Arraiolos, bem forte para a zona onde foi...


----------



## adiabático (15 Jan 2018 às 12:01)

IPMA em baixo


----------



## srr (15 Jan 2018 às 12:01)

4.9 em Arraiolos .sujeito a confirmação!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2018 às 12:03)

Em Portalegre também o senti.
O epicentro foi a NE de Arraiolos, 4,9 de magnitude.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2018 às 12:03)

Terá tido a magnitude de 4.9, com o epicentro a 23km de Évora 

https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=641364#summary


----------



## JCARL (15 Jan 2018 às 12:03)

vejam em:

https://www.emsc-csem.org/#2


----------



## aoc36 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:03)

Já está a dar alerta na CMTV, magnitude 4.9 arraiolos


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jan 2018 às 12:05)

Sentido na Quinta  do Conde! Ligeiro, mas sentido!


----------



## aoc36 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:06)

Por Albufeira o vidro da sala telintou, mas como estava a ver um filme pensava que era do mesmo.


----------



## dahon (15 Jan 2018 às 12:06)

Foi o mais intenso que senti até hoje. As estantes abanaram a mesa onde estava no computador também abanou e era audível um som grave inicial como se dum trovão ao longe se tratasse. Pela primeira vez fiquei na expectativa se tinha de fazer alguma coisa ou não.


----------



## marcoguarda (15 Jan 2018 às 12:07)

Incrível, aqui na costa, Burinhosa, não senti nadinha...


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2018 às 12:07)

No Porto foi sentida alguma vibração. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:07)

Vi agora relatos no facebook, de pessoas que sentiram o sismo, aqui em Torres Novas e Tomar.
Eu acabei agora mesmo de chegar do meu pomar, e não dei por nada.

*Sismo sentido em todo o distrito de Santarém*

Segundo Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém, há registo de chamadas de Coruche a Ferreira do Zêzere mas não foi acionado qualquer meio até ao momento.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.php/sociedades/21129-sismo-sentido-em-todo-o-distrito-de-santarem


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude ML 4.9
> Region PORTUGAL *
> Date time 2018-01-15 11:51:40.0 UTC
> Location 38.77 N ; 7.97 W
> ...


----------



## jPdF (15 Jan 2018 às 12:08)

Tondela também senti, num segundo andar. 

Enviado do meu MI 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:08)

Eu não senti nada...


----------



## meteo (15 Jan 2018 às 12:09)

Sismo muito sentido em Évora. Edifício a abanar fortemente.
Suficiente para toda a gente sair dos edifícios.


----------



## raposo_744 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:09)

Venda Nova, Amadora. Senti bem,MORO NUM 2º ANDAR 
chão tremeu, janelas abanaram ASSUSTEI-ME


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 12:09)

4.9 é fortíssimo para a zona, nem sabia que era capaz de produzir sismos dessa magnitude. Aqui foi muito parecido ao sismo de Sousel em 2010 mas algo mais violento.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jan 2018 às 12:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui foi muito parecido ao sismo de Sousel em 2010



Nem mais @SpiderVV . Quando aconteceu o de Sousel, também estava num rés-do-chão e tive a mesma sensação acústica que tive hoje. A diferença é que hoje, nos pisos superiores houve mais movimento...


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2018 às 12:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não senti nada...



Eu também não 

Por mim exportava-os todos para aí


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2018 às 12:13)




----------



## jorgepaulino (15 Jan 2018 às 12:13)

Tudo indica que foi no local habitual, junto à Aldeia da Serra em Arraiolos. Carece de confirmação.

Geralmente andam em menos de metade da magnitude.

Desta vez foi uma coisa em grande.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Jan 2018 às 12:13)

Por Sesimbra, senti um ligeiro abanão nas janelas, mas nem liguei muito. Por vezes isso acontece por aqui devido às pedreiras. Só quando a minha mãe me ligou por ter sentido (e bem) no Parque das Nações percebi que foi de facto um sismo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Jan 2018 às 12:13)

Bem não foi desta que senti a adrenalina de um sismo pela 1ª vez na vida. Há sempre algo a impedir no momento, ou estou longe ou então concentrado/distraído nalguma tarefa.  Desta vez estava a tomar duche.

Essa falha de Arraiolos já é famosa.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2018 às 12:18)

Com 4.9, deve ter sido dos mais fortes dos últimos anos...


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:19)

eu não senti... como assim não senti nem estou muito longe  há pouco ouvi barulho parecia um camião mas não vi nada provavelmente foi isso mas não dei por isso, por exemplo já me disseram que em Coruche foi sentido


----------



## peteluis (15 Jan 2018 às 12:19)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Por Sesimbra, senti um ligeiro abanão nas janelas, mas nem liguei muito. Por vezes isso acontece por aqui devido às pedreiras. Só quando a minha mãe me ligou por ter sentido (e bem) no Parque das Nações percebi que foi de facto um sismo.


sim aqui no parque das nações a primeira onda de choque foi forte, abanou janelas e computadores, depois permaneceu o movimento por 5 a 10 seundos.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Jan 2018 às 12:20)

Fogo senti e bem um sismo, foram duas ondas, até o carro abanou e os moveis também.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2018 às 12:22)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bem não foi desta que senti a adrenalina de um sismo pela 1ª vez na vida.



Isso é muita TV


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2018 às 12:25)

Afinal não foi impressão, aqui no trabalho os vidros que rodeam os gabinetes tremeram, assim como os pontos de luz...
Foi bastante intenso.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2018 às 12:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Provavelmente o maior dos últimos anos, com epicentro em terra em Portugal. Nessa zona são bastante frequentes os sismos, mas quase sempre inferiores a 2.0.

Em teoria já poderia ter causado alguns danos... 

Provavelmente terá algumas réplicas nos próximos dias.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:27)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Fogo senti e bem um sismo, foram duas ondas, até o carro abanou e os moveis também.



foi no Couço? ou na Azervadinha?


telefonaram-me agora a dizer que aqui na Fajarda algumas pessoas sentiram também, tavam sentadas em cadeiras e a cadeira começou a tremer


----------



## Paulo H (15 Jan 2018 às 12:29)

Não senti nada..


----------



## Rajujas (15 Jan 2018 às 12:31)

Não senti rigorosamente nada. Ouvi apenas um barulho e pensei para mim "Que raio andam os vizinhos a fazer agora?", mas realmente foi um barulho "fora do normal". Parecia meio abafado. Nem a minha cadela se mexeu do meu colo. Apenas levantou a cabeça por causa do barulho que eu ouvi.
De qualquer forma, o prédio abana mais quando o metro passa! :P


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2018 às 12:32)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bem não foi desta que senti a adrenalina de um sismo pela 1ª vez na vida. Há sempre algo a impedir no momento, ou estou longe ou então concentrado/distraído nalguma tarefa.  Desta vez estava a tomar duche.
> 
> Essa falha de Arraiolos já é famosa.



Não queiras que não tem graça nenhuma, acredita...


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Jan 2018 às 12:35)

Nada senti no Porto, mau era também  temo que haja danos tendo em conta uma magnitude próxima de 5.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2018 às 12:36)

Enorme estrondo e ainda abanou bem por Arronches, mais parecia uma máquina enorme a passar na rua.


----------



## Enkeli (15 Jan 2018 às 12:38)

Sentido em Vila Franca de Xira, aqui em casa comecei por ouvir um ruido e depois começou tudo a tremer e caíram algumas bolas ainda da árvore de Natal... A seguir "paniquei", não tenho medo de praticamente nada com exceção de sismos tenho terror ao mesmo que fascinação....


----------



## cova beira (15 Jan 2018 às 12:42)

foi a primeira vez que senti um sismo


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2018 às 12:45)

*Escolas evacuadas em Elvas devido a sismo*
*Segundo o Comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Elvas, não se registaram danos*

As escolas de Elvas foram evacuadas na sequência do sismo registado esta manhã com epicentro em Arraiolos, com 4,9 de magnitude. 

Segundo o comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Elvas, a comunidade escolar colocou em prática o que aprendera recentemente numa ação de prevenção em caso de terramoto.

De acordo com Tiago Bugio, alunos, docentes e pessoal auxiliar da escola secundária D. Sancho II e as escolas de Santa Luzia e da Boa Fé saíram das instalações e a população em geral foi para a rua quando sentiu o abalo.

"Não temos registo de danos", salientou o comandante dos bombeiros da cidade de Elvas, uma das regiões onde mais se sentiu o sismo. "Sentimos bem, até o barulho", disse, referindo que o quartel é uma estrutura anti-sísmica.

O responsável recorda que recentemente foi realizada nas escolas a ação "A Terra Treme", um exercício organizado anualmente pela Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil que pretendia alertar e sensibilizar a população sobre como agir antes, durante e depois da ocorrência de um sismo, e que as indicações dadas à comunidade escolar foram seguidas.

Um sismo de magnitude 4,9 na escala de Richter com epicentro a cerca de oito quilómetros Norte-Nordeste de Arraiolos foi hoje sentido, às 11:51, em Portugal continental, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).
Fonte: Jornal de Notícias


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:48)

estou muito chateado por não ter sentido  ali ao lado em Coruche sentiram bem, então na outra ponta que faz fronteira com Évora, tipo Couço, ainda sentiram mais, eu aqui não dei por isso, ouvi um barulho pensava que era um camião até fui olhar mas não vi nada, pelos vistos era o barulho do sismo

em Évora o meu primo acordou com o sismo com a cama a abanar e a dizer que as pessoas andavam todas na rua


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2018 às 12:51)

david 6 disse:


> estou muito chateado por não ter sentido  ali ao lado em Coruche sentiram bem, então na outra ponta que faz fronteira com Évora, tipo Couço, ainda sentiram mais, eu aqui não dei por isso, ouvi um barulho pensava que era um camião até fui olhar mas não vi nada, pelos vistos era o barulho do sismo
> 
> em Évora o meu primo acordou com o sismo com a cama a abanar e a dizer que as pessoas andavam todas na rua


Sentir e ouvir um sismo é super assustador, uma experiência que dispenso mesmo...Hoje tive aquela sensação de que alguma coisa de mal ia acontecer mas depois lá parou...
Aquela falha de Arraiolos é bastante famosa e desta vez demonstrou um pouco da sua força...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 12:53)

Não recomendava ficarem chateados por não sentir um sismo, quando sentirem vão imediatamente ver que não é tão agradável quanto parece. Especialmente quando não para um período de 2 segundos e se prolonga.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2018 às 12:54)

Através de uma pesquisa rápida, penso que se pode afirmar que foi o sismo mais forte com epicentro em território continental nos últimos 70 anos, quando ocorreu um sismo de magnitude 5,0 na zona de Barcelos, em 1948.























https://issuu.com/casadasciencias/docs/sismos_portugueses_de_meados_do_s_culo_xx__1921_-_
https://issuu.com/casadasciencias/docs/sismos_portugueses_dos_anos_60_e_70__1961-1980_
https://issuu.com/casadasciencias/docs/sismos_portugueses_recentes__1981-2011_


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 12:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:55)

*Foram 2 sismos:*

*2018-01-15 11:55:15.0*_58min ago_ 38.77  N  7.95  W  5 *2.5  PORTUGAL *
54 IV *2018-01-15 11:51:39.2*_1hr 02min ago_ 38.77  N  7.97  W  16 *4.9  PORTUGAL 

https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2*


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2018 às 12:57)

eu percebo-vos mas gostava de sentir 1x  claro um pequeno, grande não livra, vá lá ainda ouvi um barulho se fosse 1min depois não tinha ouvido nada porque estava junto do aquecedor


----------



## vamm (15 Jan 2018 às 12:57)

Por Odemira não dei por abanar nada e só ouvi qualquer coisa, mas achei que era um camião


----------



## vamm (15 Jan 2018 às 13:00)

david 6 disse:


> eu percebo-vos mas gostava de sentir 1x  claro um pequeno, grande não livra, vá lá ainda ouvi um barulho se fosse 1min depois não tinha ouvido nada porque estava junto do aquecedor


Eu senti um de 6 em 2009 (acho que foi isso), de madrugada, e foi horrível! 
Aquilo parecia que nunca mais parava e quando parou ainda fiquei a achar que vinham mais!


----------



## Norther (15 Jan 2018 às 13:01)

Também senti, no meu gabinete o meu computador e plotter de impressão abanaram, foi estranho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 13:01)

david 6 disse:


> eu percebo-vos mas gostava de sentir 1x  claro um pequeno, grande não livra, vá lá ainda ouvi um barulho se fosse 1min depois não tinha ouvido nada porque estava junto do aquecedor


Eu também estou como tu, nunca senti...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2018 às 13:04)

TVI em direto de Arraiolos. Se por aqui já foi como foi imagino por lá


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 13:06)

Interessante ouvir os testemunhos dos populares de Arraiolos a reportar o comportamento estranho dos animais, particularmente de pombos e cães momentos antes do sismo e depois um forte rugido com a passagem da onda sísmica. Também confirmam terem sentido 2 ou 3 réplicas.


----------



## adiabático (15 Jan 2018 às 13:06)

Tive a impressão de sentir uma réplica alguns minutos depois - nem ruído nem abanão, apenas uma sensação de desequilíbrio como se estivesse num barco - mas achei que talvez fosse sugestão. Aparentemente, a réplica existiu.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2018 às 13:07)

Segundo alguns relatos até quadros caíram das paredes em Arraiolos, já foi puxado este 4.9, ainda por cima epicentro em terra.

Colegas confirmaram-me, foi sentido aqui no Porto e em Gaia, como uma vibração ligeira e rápida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 13:08)

adiabático disse:


> Tive a impressão de sentir uma réplica alguns minutos depois - nem ruído nem abanão, apenas uma sensação de desequilíbrio como se estivesse num barco - mas achei que talvez fosse sugestão. Aparentemente, a réplica existiu.


Sim o IPMA confirma 3 réplicas entre M2.5 e M1.7, a profundidade do sismo foi revista de 16Km para 12Km.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 13:11)

Sim, o IPMA confirmou 3 pequenas réplicas nos minutos seguintes num pequeno briefing que fizeram em direto para a RTP e TVI.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2018 às 13:20)

vamm disse:


> Eu senti um de 6 em 2009 (acho que foi isso), de madrugada, e foi horrível!
> Aquilo parecia que nunca mais parava e quando parou ainda fiquei a achar que vinham mais!



Esse foi terrível e assustador. A cama não parava de abanar, nem tive reacção para levantar-me e a sensação era que nunca mais parava, foi o último sismo sentido da falha de Gorringe. 

Quando vejo pessoal a dizer que quer sentir um sismo é ser masoquista, o sismo é o fenómeno que causa-me mais medo e a impotência que ficamos quando ocorre um é algo surreal e só quem passa por eles é que sabe.

Se, este sismo tivesse ocorrido em Itália era mais uma tragédia...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 13:22)




----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 13:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quando vejo pessoal a dizer que quer sentir um sismo é ser masoquista, o sismo é o fenómeno que causa-me mais medo e a impotência que ficamos quando ocorre um é algo surreal e só quem passa por eles é que sabe.


O tempo para nestas situações, tanto que sentir um sismo durante mais um segundo do que algum anterior que tenhamos sentido já é razão de preocupação porque mais parece 1 minuto. Esse sentimento de querer sentir um sismo imediatamente é substituído por receio quando realmente estão a sentir os seus efeitos.

Entretanto, aumentam para 9 os operacionais em Arraiolos alocados ao sismo. Provavelmente a fazer peritagens e talvez inclua a equipa do IPMA (referida no tal briefing).


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2018 às 13:26)

Por acaso também não senti o sismo

Há uns dias encontrei esta notícia ainda de 2017, achei curiosa a justificação para o aumento de sismos intensos, peço desculpa se já foi publicada por alguém, mas só agora tive conhecimento, verdade ou mentira cá temos um sismo mais fora do normal:

https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...numero-de-grandes-sismos-em-2018-8929586.html


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2018 às 13:28)

*Alentejo - Sismo de 4.9 em Arraiolos sentido em Arronches e Badajoz*
Um _sismo_ de magnitude _4.9 na escala de Richter_, com epicentro perto de Arraiolos, esta segunda-feira cerca das 11h50, foi sentido com intensidade em _Arronches _e Badajoz.
Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), o _terramoto_ teve epicentro a 7 quilómetros de Arraiolos, no distrito de Évora: "O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia_ 15-01-2018 pelas 11h51 _(hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de _8 km a Norte-Nordeste de Arraiolos_".
Ainda de acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido em várias localidades, do Alentejo e da Extremadura espanhola, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrosísmica atualizada", acrescenta o IPMA.
Em _Badajoz _na Biblioteca de la UEx, e um pouco por toda a cidade o sismo foi sentido com intensidade, como se pode constatar pelos inúmeros comentários publicados nas redes sociais.
_"En la Biblioteca de la UEx se ha notado bastante, toda la gente nos hemos levantado con el movimiento progresivo del edificio y hemos salido a la calle sobresaltados.. una experiencia más"._
Fonte: Arronches Em Notícias


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 13:28)

Instituto Geográfico de Espanha coloca a magnitude em 5.2, mas provavelmente tem como base os relatos espanhóis de Badajoz, ou então a nossa ainda sofrerá alterações.

http://www.ign.es/web/ign/portal/ul...terremotos/getDetails?evid=es2018akahe&zona=1


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jan 2018 às 13:28)

Por acaso mais alguém do fórum ficou zonzo após o sismo?? É que já lá vão quase duas horas e não deixo de sentir algum mau estar a nível cerebral, assim como uma dor de cabeça após andar num carrossel ou diversão de feira mais movimentada...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 13:29)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por acaso mais alguém do fórum ficou zonzo após o sismo?? É que já lá vão quase duas horas e não deixo de sentir algum mau estar a nível cerebral, assim como uma dor de cabeça após andar num carrossel ou diversão de feira mais movimentada...


No sismo de 2010 senti algo parecido mas foi muito temporário, a primeira onda de choque deixou-me ligeiramente desorientado. É possível, afinal um sismo faz efeitos na gravidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 13:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por acaso mais alguém do fórum ficou zonzo após o sismo?? É que já lá vão quase duas horas e não deixo de sentir algum mau estar a nível cerebral, assim como uma dor de cabeça após andar num carrossel ou diversão de feira mais movimentada...


Eu penso que é natural. A libertação de energia sísmica foi forte e continua...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 13:33)

Comunicado do IPMA:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ticias/textos/sismo-15-janeiro-arraiolos.html

*SISMO DE 15 DE JANEIRO DE 2018 A NORDESTE DE ARRAIOLOS
2018-01-15 (IPMA)*



> O sismo que ocorreu às 11:51 (UTC), com uma magnitude ML=4.9, localizou-se na região NE de Arraiolos, perto de Aldeia da Serra. O hipocentro (preliminar) tem as coordenadas 38.779 N, 7.960 W e a profundidade de 11.8 km.
> 
> Indicando um mecanismo focal em desligamento direito, compatível com as determinações realizadas para sismos que ocorreram anteriormente na mesma região, de que é exemplo o sismo ocorrido em 31 de julho de 1998 com magnitude 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2018 às 13:34)

O meu gato que estava no andar de baixo, à hora da ocorrência do sismo veio a correr para cima meio assustado e parecia desorientado, pensei que andava nas brincadeiras dele, mas pelos visto não foi isso..


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jan 2018 às 13:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> No sismo de 2010 senti algo parecido mas foi muito temporário, a primeira onda de choque deixou-me ligeiramente desorientado. É possível, afinal um sismo faz efeitos na gravidade.





luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu penso que é natural. A libertação de energia sísmica foi forte e continua...



O estranho é que não senti a vibração do solo, pois estive sempre sentado e não houve nenhuma sensação de tremor na secretária ou na cadeira. A sensação foi igual à vibração de um som agudo, muito prolongado, semelhante a um veículo pesado a trabalhar a 5 metros de onde estava... Não sei se foi o som, mas ao certo, nem com o café passou esta sensação estranha...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 13:36)

Aqui senti um tremor intenso, tal como no de 2010 (mas mais intenso), mas antes disso um som grave muito forte como se fosse um camião, o típico.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2018 às 13:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O estranho é que não senti a vibração do solo, pois estive sempre sentado e não houve nenhuma sensação de tremor na secretária ou na cadeira. A sensação foi igual à vibração de um som agudo, muito prolongado, semelhante a um veículo pesado a trabalhar a 5 metros de onde estava... Não sei se foi o som, mas ao certo, nem com o café passou esta sensação estranha...


Mas em Arronches abanou e bem, ainda assim, tal como tu houve pessoas que não deram por nada e outras que estiveram na duvida do que seria porque ouviram apenas o estrondo. Mas essa sensação aparece mesmo que não se tenha sentido nada.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Jan 2018 às 13:40)

david 6 disse:


> eu percebo-vos mas gostava de sentir 1x  claro um pequeno, grande não livra, vá lá ainda ouvi um barulho se fosse 1min depois não tinha ouvido nada porque estava junto do aquecedor



Eu digo o mesmo. Masoquista é quem quer sentir um destruidor e ficar debaixo de escombros o que claramente não é o meu caso. Sismos fracos a moderados como os que temos regularmente no território continental não fazem mal a ninguém. Claro que com o tipo de construções italianas por exemplo a coisa é diferente.
Mas só saberei o que é sentir um sismo quando o sentir realmente.  Aí entender-vos-hei perfeitamente, se não for como aquele senhor de Arraiolos que há pouco foi entrevistado pela RTP que se mostrou fascinado com o abalo, "O meu Deus é a Natureza" diz ele


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 13:42)




----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2018 às 13:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por acaso também não senti o sismo
> 
> Há uns dias encontrei esta notícia ainda de 2017, achei curiosa a justificação para o aumento de sismos intensos, peço desculpa se já foi publicada por alguém, mas só agora tive conhecimento, verdade ou mentira cá temos um sismo mais fora do normal:
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...numero-de-grandes-sismos-em-2018-8929586.html



Isso são _peanners_. Antes esse que outros  https://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/relatorios/geofisica/rel_sismo-1969.pdf

Aqui o último severo foi há 20 anos. Por mim fico mais 20 a ver navios


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jan 2018 às 13:46)

dahon disse:


> Eu também senti em Viseu num 4º andar.



A sério? Não senti nadinha e estava em casa. Quarto andar, também.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 13:46)

Várias réplicas logo a seguir. Registos da estação sísmica de Estremoz.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2018 às 13:46)

uma zona ativa... já com histórico de sismicidade.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2018 às 13:50)

assustador é estares a dormir e acordares com os estores a fazerem barulho e tudo a tremer como em dezembro de 2009. 

Felizmente este ocorreu durante o dia até pela quantidade de pessoas que dizem ter sentido o abalo.


----------



## Zulo (15 Jan 2018 às 14:10)

Venteira - Amadora.. Ou a sensibilidade é pouca ou então não entendo isto.. No bunker(casa)  ninguém sentiu. Eu estava na câmara municipal, nada senti.. O meu cunhado num quarto andar diz que sentiu.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2018 às 14:20)

Quanto mais alto o piso, mais se sente o sismo porque andares mais altos são mais sensíveis a vibrações e variações.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2018 às 14:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por acaso mais alguém do fórum ficou zonzo após o sismo?? É que já lá vão quase duas horas e não deixo de sentir algum mau estar a nível cerebral, assim como uma dor de cabeça após andar num carrossel ou diversão de feira mais movimentada...



Eu já senti alguns sismos e a sensação de tontura costuma acontecer. Às vezes perdura um pouco, de tal forma que parece que ainda estás a sentir o sismo depois de já ter terminado, não sei se é sugestão psicológica ou alguma outra coisa qualquer, mas é uma sensação estranha.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jan 2018 às 14:33)

Eu não senti nada, nunca senti um sismo na vida.
O meu pai lembra-se de um nos finais dos anos 60.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2018 às 14:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Quanto mais alto o piso, mais se sente o sismo porque andares mais altos são mais sensíveis a vibrações e variações.


Curioso, que eu senti mais o abalo no telhado de casa, do que propriamente no chão, mais parecia que o telhado ia cair...


----------



## cookie (15 Jan 2018 às 14:37)

Eu não senti nada... Estou em Vila do Conde (aproximadamente 25 KMS a norte do Porto). Demasiado longe do epicentro provavelmente...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 14:39)

O EMCS diminuiu a intensidade do sismo para M4.6

*M 4.6 - PORTUGAL - 2018-01-15 11:51:39 UTC    *

*https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=641364*


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2018 às 14:41)

Eu também não senti nada mas estava a fazer exame, logo estava concentrado noutra coisa...


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2018 às 14:42)

Até ao momento senti 5 sismos, mas o mais assustador foi o primeiro que senti que foi também o mais forte.

Foi em 13 Dezembro de 2004, pouco depois das 14h, epicentro SW Cabo de São Vicente (Gorringe), 5.4 de magnitude, medo... 

Este felizmente passou-me ao lado... Ou melhor por baixo!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2018 às 14:44)

MSantos disse:


> Até ao momento senti 5 sismos, mas o mais assustador foi o primeiro que senti que foi também o mais forte.
> 
> Foi em 13 Dezembro de 2004, pouco depois das 14h, epicentro SW Cabo de São Vicente (Gorringe), 5.4 de magnitude, medo...
> 
> Este felizmente passou-me ao lado... Ou melhor por baixo!


Eu senti 2, este e outro em 2010 , aí estava na cama e a mesma abanou bem... mas este foi mais forte


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Jan 2018 às 14:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Quanto mais alto o piso, mais se sente o sismo porque andares mais altos são mais sensíveis a vibrações e variações.



O engraçado é que vivo num 11º. Basta estar algo a abafar o ruído e/ou estar-se concentrado/distraído com algo que não se sente nada.


----------



## jonas (15 Jan 2018 às 14:50)

Aqui por Paredes eu e a minha familia/amigos não sentimos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jan 2018 às 14:52)

MSantos disse:


> alguma outra coisa qualquer, mas é uma sensação estranha



Pode ter afectado um pouco o ouvido interno, o que origina a sensação de desorientação. Tenho a mesma sensação que, quando andei de avião, tive na descida graças à pressão atmosférica... Nada que uma noite bem dormida não resolva


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jan 2018 às 14:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> em 2010 , aí estava na cama e a mesma abanou bem... mas este foi mais forte



Esse, estava em sono profundo, pelo que não sentir nada de nada


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2018 às 14:54)

Em Portalegre, pelo menos onde estamos e o edifício é de betao armado, sentiu-se bem.

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (15 Jan 2018 às 14:54)

Já me apercebi de sismos com menor magnitude. Deste, apenas apercebi-me pela sensação de tontura…



SpiderVV disse:


> Quanto mais alto o piso, mais se sente o sismo porque andares mais altos são mais sensíveis a vibrações e variações.



É como o cimo de um mastro de um barco… Afinal, também são ondas que atravessam por debaixo.


----------



## dahon (15 Jan 2018 às 14:59)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A sério? Não senti nadinha e estava em casa. Quarto andar, também.


Sim. Em primeiro ainda pensei que pudesse ser um rebentamento na pedreira de Barbeita ( moro relativamente próximo) mas o tremor foi mais prolongado e mais forte que o habitual. Além disso quando é um rebentamento em primeiro sente-se a vibração e depois é que se ouve o estrondo da explosão. Neste caso não se ouviu nada a seguir. Ainda fui à janela ver se tinha passado algum camião mas nem sinal. Foi aí que percebi que poderia ter sido um sismo. E assim que vim ao fórum confirmou-se.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2018 às 15:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Nada que uma noite bem dormida não resolva


Ou um copinho de medronho...


----------



## Thomar (15 Jan 2018 às 15:26)

Boa tarde. Aqui por Cabanas, como estou a morar numa moradia só de rés-do-chão não senti nada, nadinha.

Só por curiosidade, o sismo que eu senti com maior intensidade foi em Tomar no final dos anos 90 (não me lembro que ano) em que morava num segundo andar e sentiu-se e bem com as janelas, portas, computador tudo abanou, ainda me lembro perfeitamente do abanar da porta do quarto que parecia que alguém estava a bater/forçar a entrada no quarto.


----------



## MipsUc (15 Jan 2018 às 15:38)

Por Coimbra (Pólo 2) não senti nada...


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jan 2018 às 15:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ou um copinho de medronho...



Off-Topic: Não me dês ideias 

Estou ligeiramente melhor, mas já falei com o pessoal do meu serviço e algumas pessoas tiveram reacções semelhantes.

Quanto ao sismo de hoje, o IPMA menciona mais 6 réplicas acima de 1,0 de magnitude. Curioso o facto de que, no dia 29-12-2017, ter ocorrido um sismo de 0,8 de magnitude praticamente nas mesmas coordenadas do epicentro de hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2018 às 15:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quanto ao sismo de hoje, o IPMA menciona mais 6 réplicas acima de 1,0 de magnitude. Curioso o facto de que, no dia 29-12-2017, ter ocorrido um sismo de 0,8 de magnitude praticamente nas mesmas coordenadas do epicentro de hoje.


Também houve um sismo há cerca de 2 meses exatamente no mesmo local, sempre a NE de Arraiolos. Ocorreu de madrugada, até estava na sala e ouvi um enorme estrondo na rua, para quem vive num local extremamente sossegado foi um bom susto, pensei que tivesse havido alguma coisa na rua mas não era nada. Entretanto, vim ao fórum e havia reportes de um sismo a NE de Arraiolos, e pronto, cheguei à conclusão que era isso. Aquela zona é realmente muito ativa.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2018 às 16:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Também houve um sismo há cerca de 2 meses exatamente no mesmo local, sempre a NE de Arraiolos. Ocorreu de madrugada, até estava na sala e ouvi um enorme estrondo na rua, para quem vive num local extremamente sossegado foi um bom susto, pensei que tivesse havido alguma coisa na rua mas não era nada. Entretanto, vim ao fórum e havia reportes de um sismo a NE de Arraiolos, e pronto, cheguei à conclusão que era isso. Aquela zona é realmente muito ativa.


Não dei nada por esse...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2018 às 16:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não dei nada por esse...


Era de madrugada, foi menor e eu pelo menos não o senti, apenas ouvi o estrondo e depois entretanto só cheguei à conclusão de que era um sismo graças aos reportes no fórum logo assim que aconteceu senão nem me passava pela cabeça que poderia ser um sismo.


----------



## jorgepaulino (15 Jan 2018 às 16:47)

Acho que sou eu que costumo fazer esses reports mais rápido que qualquer sismógrafo! 

Aquela zona tem dezenas de sismos pequenos ao longo do ano. Muitos deles só se ouvem como se fossem trovões ou um comboio a passar debaixo do chão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 16:52)

...
“Em Évora, no bairro Alto dos Cucos, foi muito sentido e prolongado. Mais parecia ter iniciado uma explosão e continuou a abanar”, escreveu Maria Rita Fialho. “Os quadros da parede abanaram e tudo tremia. Fugiu imensa gente para a rua.” João Pedras, também de Évora, contou que “abanou a casa toda, a fazer lembrar o sismo de 1969”. Ana Pisco escreveu que tudo “começou por um enorme som, um barulho crescente” e que “depois começou tudo a tremer, as secretárias, a luz”.

Não terão sido registados danos materiais preocupantes, apesar de *alguns habitantes em Montemor-o-Novo (a 25 quilómetros da origem do sismo) terem ficado sem eletricidade.* Isso mesmo foi confirmado ao Observador por Daniel Simões, adjunto de comando dessa corporação. Além disso, receberam chamadas com perguntas às quais não podem ter resposta. “Ligaram várias vezes a perguntar se vai haver réplicas, mas isso é impossível saber”, refere. Ao Público, Manuel Cordeiro, adjunto de operações da Proteção Civil, diz que *o sismo provocou fissuras no edifício da Escola Básica e Secundária de Cunha Rivara, em Arraiolos. Essas fissuras não colocam em perigo o edifício.*

O sismo também foi sentido em Espanha, na região de Estremadura e nomeadamente em Mérida, Badajoz, Cáceres e Valência de Alcântara. A página “Cope Extremadura” publicou no Twitter um vídeo na altura do sismo numa biblioteca universitária.

...
http://observador.pt/2018/01/15/sismo-de-magnitude-4-9-abala-centro-do-pais/


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2018 às 16:53)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Acho que sou eu que costumo fazer esses reports mais rápido que qualquer sismógrafo!
> 
> Aquela zona tem dezenas de sismos pequenos ao longo do ano. Muitos deles só se ouvem como se fossem trovões ou um comboio a passar debaixo do chão.



Como foi sentido por aí este sismo? Há alguns danos a lamentar?

Essa zona costuma ter muitos sismos, mas sempre fraquinhos ao contrário deste...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2018 às 16:56)

Por aqui não senti nada, porque estava a dormir que nem uma pedra , mas sei que alguns amigos meus de Sintra e da Póvoa de Santa Iria sentiram bem.


----------



## criz0r (15 Jan 2018 às 17:18)

Em Almada também não senti, estava a dormir portanto era complicado.
Um sismo de magnitude 4.9, ainda por cima em terra nota-se e bem, o ultimo que senti foi de 6.0 em Dezembro de 2009 salvo erro e foi na zona do costume a Sudoeste do Cabo de S.Vicente.


----------



## fablept (15 Jan 2018 às 17:18)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Acho que sou eu que costumo fazer esses reports mais rápido que qualquer sismógrafo!
> 
> Aquela zona tem dezenas de sismos pequenos ao longo do ano. Muitos deles só se ouvem como se fossem trovões ou um comboio a passar debaixo do chão.


Dás os teus testumunhos de sismos em Arraiolos, mesmo antes do IPMA colocar na internet!

Costumas sentir sismos tão pequenos como <1.5 magnitude, também estou curioso para saber se estavas em Arraiolos na altura do sismo, e como o sentiste..


----------



## cepp1 (15 Jan 2018 às 18:18)

O sismo ainda foi qualquer coisa, só não consigo entender como sismos mais fracos e de tanta intensidade como este faça tantas vítimas mortais e destruição em Itália!! pais que já devia estar um pouquinho preparado para isto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 18:30)

cepp1 disse:


> O sismo ainda foi qualquer coisa, só não consigo entender como sismos mais fracos e de tanta intensidade como este faça tantas vítimas mortais e destruição em Itália!! pais que já devia estar um pouquinho preparado para isto.


Em relação a Itália penso serem por um lado sismos muito superficiais e zonas com construção inadequada.


----------



## squidward (15 Jan 2018 às 18:45)

Por acaso não senti estava no quarto, mas a minha namorada que estava na sala sentiu e bem. Foi no Cartaxo.


----------



## fablept (15 Jan 2018 às 18:46)

http://ds.iris.edu/ieb/evtable.phtm..., with priority for size, and limited to 1000.

Se bem que nos registos nunca houve um sismo tão forte como este naquela zona de Arraiolos, já ocorreu 3 sismos >Mag 4.0 num perímetro +-10km.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 18:49)

fablept disse:


> http://ds.iris.edu/ieb/evtable.phtml?caller=IEB&st=1970-01-01&et=2025-01-01&ob=mag-desc&li=1000&xla=38.8740&nla=38.7196&xlo=-7.7910&nlo=-8.1419&zm=12&mt=ter&title=IEB export: 180 earthquakes as a sortable table.&stitle=from the earliest to the latest available, all mags, all depths, with priority for size, and limited to 1000.
> 
> Se bem que nos registos nunca houve um sismo tão forte como este naquela zona de Arraiolos, já ocorreu 3 sismos >Mag 4.0 num perímetro +-10km.


Eu penso que esta falha devia ser melhor estudada. Não se imaginava que ela pudesse gerar sismos de magnitude 5... a dinâmica pode estar a mudar.


----------



## weatherbox (15 Jan 2018 às 19:08)

cepp1 disse:


> O sismo ainda foi qualquer coisa, só não consigo entender como sismos mais fracos e de tanta intensidade como este faça tantas vítimas mortais e destruição em Itália!! pais que já devia estar um pouquinho preparado para isto.



Sismos desta magnitude não costumam causar mortos em itália, não se esqueça que a escala Richter é logarítmica.
Este sismo foi de 4.9, um sismo de 6.5 como o de Itália a 30 Outubro de 2016 foi 40 vezes maior que este sismo de hoje e libertou 250 vezes mais energia.
Um sismo de 6.5 por cá, dependendo da profundidade, com epicentro numa região povoada também provocaria certamente mortos, e se fosse numa região urbana muito povoada, provavelmente seria mesmo bastante trágico.
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/learn/topics/how_much_bigger.php


----------



## huguh (15 Jan 2018 às 20:00)

por aqui não senti nada nem tenho conhecimento que tenha sido sentido aqui nesta zona tão a norte do epicentro.
Mas se não senti em Dezembro um a 8km daqui, muito menos este no alentejo


----------



## jorgepaulino (15 Jan 2018 às 20:10)

fablept disse:


> Dás os teus testumunhos de sismos em Arraiolos, mesmo antes do IPMA colocar na internet!
> 
> Costumas sentir sismos tão pequenos como <1.5 magnitude, também estou curioso para saber se estavas em Arraiolos na altura do sismo, e como o sentiste..



Felizmente estava por Évora! Havia de ter sido "lindo" se estivesse em casa .....


----------



## jorgepaulino (15 Jan 2018 às 20:11)

MSantos disse:


> Como foi sentido por aí este sismo? Há alguns danos a lamentar?
> 
> Essa zona costuma ter muitos sismos, mas sempre fraquinhos ao contrário deste...



Não se conhecem danos mas também não estava lá.
O relato foi que durou bastante e tempo e foi um enorme estrondo! 
Barulho > Explosão > e a seguir tremeu tudo durante muito tempo, segundo os relatos aqui agora por casa.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jan 2018 às 20:14)

Boas pessoal ...

4.9 já se sente e bem ... Deverá ter sido semelhante ao que senti aqui na Ilha Terceira na altura da crise no Banco D. João de Castro em 97 ... Começa a tremer devagar e de repente dá um sacão bem violento e um barulho das entranhas da terra ...

O último grande sismo aqui nos Açores em Julho de 98 teve grau 5.8 na escala de Richter pelo que este teve apenas - 0,9 de intensidade ... Acaba por ser curioso como apenas um grau pode mudar tudo no que aos danos materiais e humanos diz respeito ...

Felizmente parece que foi apenas um grande susto principalmente para os alentejanos do fórum ... Que nunca seja mais do que isso ...

Cumprimentos açorianos


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2018 às 20:27)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boas pessoal ...
> 
> 4.9 já se sente e bem ... Deverá ter sido semelhante ao que senti aqui na Ilha Terceira na altura da crise no Banco D. João de Castro em 97 ... Começa a tremer devagar e de repente dá um sacão bem violento e um barulho das entranhas da terra ...
> 
> ...



De 4.9 richter, para 6,1 richter, intensidade registada por outra rede sismográfica do sismo de 98, vai uma diferença de aproximadamente 30 vezes se não me engano... nota também que o sismo de 98 foi a uma profundidade menor que 2km. E claro, as circunstâncias geológicas são bem distintas. 
Acredito que se em vez dos 4 segundos de ondas S registados agora, fossem uns 20 ou 30 segundos, o desfecho seria bem diferente.

Nota final, a magnitude também representa a massa movimentada pelo evento na zona de fractura.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Sulman (15 Jan 2018 às 20:32)

Relato do Sismo aqui na Vila:
primeiro foi apenas um ruído de fundo e depois dois fortes abanões! Foi o pânico. Ja após 3 minutos, uma replica sentiu-se também bem!
Ao contrário do que se tem noticiado, há danos. Algumas casas abriram rachas, houve montes próximos do epicentro que caíram telhas, a Secundária de Arraiolos, construída de raiz há 4/5 anos abriu várias rachas nas paredes, tetos e até as luzes de emergência caíram dos tetos e ficaram penduradas pelos fios, caíram também lâmpadas e projetores de video dos tetos.
Felizmente foi o menor que podia acontecer!

Em Évora, segundo pessoas conhecidas, sentiu-se muito no centro histórico e principalmente na área industrial, nomeadamente nos edifícios da Embraer, Tyco, Évora Plaza e Fidelidade. 

No Vimieiro também foi bastante forte, dada a proximidade ao epicentro.


----------



## jorgepaulino (15 Jan 2018 às 20:51)

Cheguei a casa pelas 20h, o site do IPMA não tem registos desde as 12:28, mas o Instituto Espanhol mostra 2 registos antes das 20h.

1.7 e 1.8

Espero que isto fique sossegado durante a noite, amanhã trabalho e quero dormir.


----------



## trepkos (15 Jan 2018 às 21:07)

Em Évora foi sério, foi grau V na escala de Mercalli (segundo a minha análise, que vale o que vale).

Senti bem o sismo, o ruído começou e houve um forte abanão, toda a gente saiu para a rua. Na minha casa a porta do frigorífico e do roupeiro da entrada estavam abertas, há umas fissuras novas na parede. Houve zonas da cidade sem electricidade, a rede móvel foi abaixo devido ao fluxo de chamadas e uma desorientação geral. Se houver um grande sismo estamos perdidos.

Uma agência bancária ficou sem luz e toda a gente lá ficou trancada porque os sistemas e portas de entrada são eléctricos e não têm geradores, valeu o susto.

Quanto aos danos na escola de Arraiolos (que conheço bem), infelizmente eram de prever, é mais uma das miseráveis obras da parque escolar (a de Montemor é a mesma degradação), edifícios novos a cair aos bocados e que pelos vistos não aguentam muito bem os sismos. lguém ganhou muito dinheiro a fazer péssimas obras, ao estilo do terceiro mundo, sem segurança.

Não senti nenhuma réplica.


----------



## cepp1 (15 Jan 2018 às 21:07)

weatherbox disse:


> Sismos desta magnitude não costumam causar mortos em itália, não se esqueça que a escala Richter é logarítmica.
> Este sismo foi de 4.9, um sismo de 6.5 como o de Itália a 30 Outubro de 2016 foi 40 vezes maior que este sismo de hoje e libertou 250 vezes mais energia.
> Um sismo de 6.5 por cá, dependendo da profundidade, com epicentro numa região povoada também provocaria certamente mortos, e se fosse numa região urbana muito povoada, provavelmente seria mesmo bastante trágico.
> https://earthquake.usgs.gov/learn/topics/how_much_bigger.php



Eu ja apanhei um sismo á volta de 6., lembro que o epicentro foi no mar creio que a 100km de Portugal continental, na altura morava na margem sul e a casa abanou mas não houve danos em Portugal. Talvez como você disse da localização, e da profundidade.
Eu em Itália não me estava a referir a esse de 6.5  de 2016 que matou penso que centenas de pessoas (dados de cabeça por isso posso estar enganado), mas sim a um de 4.0 na ilha de Ischia que vitimou pelo menos duas pessoas, feriu umas dezenas além dos muitos danos materiais.


----------



## trepkos (15 Jan 2018 às 21:36)

Houve muito pânico nas escolas de Évora entre as crianças e alguns adultos. Não deveriam saber que vivem numa zona sísmica e deveriam saber o que fazer? Os próprios professores proibiram os miúdos de se abrigar debaixo das mesas, tinham de ficar sentados à espera sabe-se lá do quê.

Triste País este que nunca está preparado para nada.


----------



## vamm (15 Jan 2018 às 21:48)

trepkos disse:


> Houve muito pânico nas escolas de Évora entre as crianças e alguns adultos. Não deveriam saber que vivem numa zona sísmica e deveriam saber o que fazer? Os próprios professores proibiram os miúdos de se abrigar debaixo das mesas, tinham de ficar sentados à espera sabe-se lá do quê.
> 
> Triste País este que nunca está preparado para nada.


Tem piada falar nisso, porque todas as escolas têm aquele plano ridiculo que faz simulações de saídas “ordenadas” de emergência em que basicamente os alunos passeiam pela escola até ao ponto de encontro e não correm pelas suas vidas. Quando estava no básico, houve um sismo durante o dia/manhã, não me lembro o ano, mas foi de 5 e picos no sitio do costume: computadores a abanar, mesas, um barulho horrivel e os professores entraram em pânico, não permitiram a saída dos alunos nem que nos colocassemos debaixo das mesas. Alguns colegas meus sairam porta fora na mesma e depois foram repreendidos. Acredito que nada tenha mudado. As pessoas apenas sabem a teórica, porque na prática nem têm reacção para nada, pois sempre acharam que aquilo não ia acontecer.


----------



## trepkos (15 Jan 2018 às 21:57)

vamm disse:


> Tem piada falar nisso, porque todas as escolas têm aquele plano ridiculo que faz simulações de saídas “ordenadas” de emergência em que basicamente os alunos passeiam pela escola até ao ponto de encontro e não correm pelas suas vidas. Quando estava no básico, houve um sismo durante o dia/manhã, não me lembro o ano, mas foi de 5 e picos no sitio do costume: computadores a abanar, mesas, um barulho horrivel e os professores entraram em pânico, não permitiram a saída dos alunos nem que nos colocassemos debaixo das mesas. Alguns colegas meus sairam porta fora na mesma e depois foram repreendidos. Acredito que nada tenha mudado. As pessoas apenas sabem a teórica, porque na prática nem têm reacção para nada, pois sempre acharam que aquilo não ia acontecer.



Basicamente é isto, vi saídas mais ordenadas nas empresas, onde trabalho saiu tudo de forma calma e ordeira para um local seguro. Houve crianças a desafiar os professores e a meterem-se debaixo das mesas. Outros professores foram passear aos corredores a ver se era mesmo um sismo. Ridículo.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2018 às 22:11)

Évora não é uma zona sísmica.

Este sismo apesar da pequena falha ativa na zona de Arraiolos deve ser encarado como um sismo intra placa pela sua magnitude. São muito raros estes sísmos. Não deve voltar a repetir-se talvez em 50 anos ou mais.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2018 às 22:22)

se os dados do IPMA estiverem corretos - 4,9 a 7km de profundidade - o técnicos terão de visitar o terreno porque é um sismo razoavelmente superficial.
Há certamente danos visíveis.


----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2018 às 22:24)

Eu quando estava na primária tambem senti um sismo. O mais engracado é que enquanto todos sentimos o sismo sem sabermos bem o que era na altura, a nossa professora estava ao telefone. Quando regressou disse 'olhem meninos isto foi um sismo'. No fim do sismo é que fomos para baixo das mesas. Bem pelo menos podia ter havido uma replica maior portanto. Entretanto passados uns minutos saimos todos calmamente para a rua.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 22:25)

Agreste disse:


> se os dados do IPMA estiverem corretos - 4,9 a 7km de profundidade - o técnicos terão de visitar o terreno porque é um sismo razoavelmente superficial.
> Há certamente danos visíveis.


E eu penso que deviam reavaliar esta falha e a sismicidade desta área. Penso que não era suposto esta falha gerar sismos de magnitude 5.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jan 2018 às 22:36)

o sismo mais recente em arraiolos teve profundidade de 1 metro, deve ter sido algum desabamento subterraneo provocado pela movimentaçao dos lençois freaticos


----------



## trepkos (15 Jan 2018 às 22:38)

Agreste disse:


> se os dados do IPMA estiverem corretos - 4,9 a 7km de profundidade - o técnicos terão de visitar o terreno porque é um sismo razoavelmente superficial.
> Há certamente danos visíveis.



Há danos, pelo menos nas Alcáçovas (a 50 km de Arraiolos) uma casa ruiu parcialmente.

Tem de haver danos na zona de Arraiolos/Pavia.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2018 às 22:56)

Sulman disse:


> Relato do Sismo aqui na Vila:
> primeiro foi apenas um ruído de fundo e depois dois fortes abanões! Foi o pânico. Ja após 3 minutos, uma replica sentiu-se também bem!
> Ao contrário do que se tem noticiado, há danos. Algumas casas abriram rachas, houve montes próximos do epicentro que caíram telhas, a Secundária de Arraiolos, construída de raiz há 4/5 anos abriu várias rachas nas paredes, tetos e até as luzes de emergência caíram dos tetos e ficaram penduradas pelos fios, caíram também lâmpadas e projetores de video dos tetos.
> Felizmente foi o menor que podia acontecer!
> ...



Estava a achar estranho não haver registo de alguns danos, afinal sempre houve alguma coisa... 

Esperemos que este sismo não tenha desestabilizado ainda mais aquela aquela zona, que já costumava ser bastante activa.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2018 às 23:06)

provavelmente 1 km e não 1 m.


----------



## cookie (15 Jan 2018 às 23:09)

No meu tempo de escola, nas simulações tínhamos que ir para debaixo das mesas. E recordo-me de dizerem que na zona das portas, devido ao "reforço" da viga horizontal também havia alguma segurança...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (15 Jan 2018 às 23:21)

Em Sintra não senti nada...também o chão já estava a tremer visto que estava ao lado de uma bomba de trasfega a trabalhar 
Amigos meus sentiram bem em Lisboa, sobretudo uma amiga que estava num 9º andar.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2018 às 23:35)

Confirmo também que se sentiu no Porto. Foi, no entanto, estranho, pois no momento em que senti a mesa a vibrar e suspeitei que fosse um sismo, olhei para o candeeiro para ver se este se movia e nada, pelo que descartei a hipótese sísmica. Afinal foi mesmo um sismo  Estou num 4º andar já agora.


----------



## irpsit (15 Jan 2018 às 23:42)

Em Portugal a regiao do Vale do Tejo, Ribatejo e Alto Alentejo, é uma zona fortemente sísmica.

Na mesma regiao, ocorreram os sismos de 1531 (com inundacoes no Tejo) e 1909 (Benavente)
É nesta zona que ocorreu o sismo de hoje. E em 1761, ocorreu um sismo de magnitude 5.5-6 também na zona de Évora.
Portanto o sismo de hoje nao é surpresa nenhuma.

http://images-cdn.impresa.pt/expresso/users-2401-240188-epic-351a.jpg/original/mw-320

No entanto, é na zona a sudoeste de Sagres, onde ocorrem os sismos mais violentos, de magnitude superior a 8 (e com tsunamis destrutivos).
Os piores sismos em Lisboa (com tsunami) parecem ter ocorrido em 1755, 1531, 1504, 1356, 1321 (os epicentros nao sao bem conhecidos). 
Mas só para dissipar o medo: eu acho que a repeticao de 1755 já ocorreu, e foi em 1969 (um sismo grande a sudoeste de Sagraes).
Só que o sismo foi de magnitude ligeiramente inferior.

Sismos futuros mais problemáticos seriam mais esperados é em zonas onde nao tem ocorrido nenhum sismo significativo recentemente (últimos 100-200 anos).

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_sismos_em_Portugal
http://w3.ualg.pt/~jdias/GEOLAMB/GA6_Tsunamis/060_TsunHistoricos.html


----------



## irpsit (15 Jan 2018 às 23:45)

(nos arredores norte do Porto) Eu senti o sismo e bem por 2 segundos. às 11h53, e estava sentado no computador quando senti o chao a tremer e a televisao também. Eu estava na sala, próximo da janela. O meu pai, noutra zona mais interior, e nao sentiu. Vivemos no 3°andar, o que explica o termos sentido.
Eu tenho a experiencia de sentir vários sismos na Islandia, portanto veio-me logo à memória, quando o tremor comecou.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Jan 2018 às 00:02)

Essa de professores a proibirem os alunos de se colocarem imediatamente debaixo das mesas e não fazerem nada, a ser verdade, acho absolutamente contra-producente, vergonhoso e grave.


----------



## Brites (16 Jan 2018 às 00:17)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Essa de professores a proibirem os alunos de se colocarem imediatamente debaixo das mesas e não fazerem nada, a ser verdade, acho absolutamente contra-producente, vergonhoso e grave.


Atenção eu testemunhei isso a uns anos atrás quando estava num pré fabricado a ter aulas em que aquilo abanou tudo literalmente e a prof (diretora de turma até) quando acabou o abalo diz: 
"Pronto já passou vamos continuar a aula" 
Isto é verídico 15anos não sei quando houve um abalo bem forte em Leiria! É só porque os outros começaram a sair e pk assim o exigimos também é que fomos para o ponto de encontro definido pela escola nos simulacros que se faziam!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2018 às 00:56)

São comportamentos de risco como estes que muita vez acabam mal, seja com sismos, incêndios, inundações, o que for. Por vezes há formação mas as pessoas simplesmente ignoram. Uma crítica mais pessoal mas acontece mais vezes do que parece. Depois há reclamações que não estamos preparados - não estamos, mas também não queremos estar em muitos casos.
Claro que não se generaliza mas uma quantidade alarmante da população faz isto.

Ainda hoje tive alguém a perguntar-me porque se evacuaram as escolas se durou tão pouco tempo/foi "tão fraco". Sem comentários.


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2018 às 01:18)

Para ser digno de atenção os eventos têm que ser deste estilo


----------



## Dematos (16 Jan 2018 às 03:24)

Aqui, no Louriçal, não senti nada! Mas, acho ter ouvido qualquer coisa a essa hora, tipo um rugido de fundo como um avião ao longe, como passam por aqui aviões constantemente...   
Já tive a oportunidade de visitar essa zona de Arraiolos onde foi o epicentro - a zona da falha do Ciborro e achei curioso ver o monte da Aldeia da Serra, que tem a forma de cunha e que foi certamente levantado pelas movimentações do terreno ao longo do tempo!!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Jan 2018 às 07:28)

Orion disse:


> Para ser digno de atenção os eventos têm que ser deste estilo



 Vi esse filme umas três vezes. Simulação de um mega-sismo (de magnitude 11) na Califórnia. e consequente erupção do super-vulcão Yellowstone.



Dematos disse:


> Aqui, no Louriçal, não senti nada! Mas, acho ter ouvido qualquer coisa a essa hora, tipo um rugido de fundo como um avião ao longe, como passam por aqui aviões constantemente...
> Já tive a oportunidade de visitar essa zona de Arraiolos onde foi o epicentro - a zona da falha do Ciborro e achei curioso ver o monte da Aldeia da Serra, que tem a forma de cunha e que foi certamente levantado pelas movimentações do terreno ao longo do tempo!!



Também reparei nisso ao explorar ontem o local pelo Google Earth!



Brites disse:


> Atenção eu testemunhei isso a uns anos atrás quando estava num pré fabricado a ter aulas em que aquilo abanou tudo literalmente e a prof (diretora de turma até) quando acabou o abalo diz:
> "Pronto já passou vamos continuar a aula"
> Isto é verídico 15anos não sei quando houve um abalo bem forte em Leiria! É só porque os outros começaram a sair e pk assim o exigimos também é que fomos para o ponto de encontro definido pela escola nos simulacros que se faziam!



Esse deve ter sido um de 2001. https://issuu.com/casadasciencias/docs/sismos_portugueses_recentes__1981-2011_

Acho que há professores que exageram na autoridade e muitas vezes utilizam-na para encobrir uma certa incapacidade de lidar com algumas situações.


----------



## vamm (16 Jan 2018 às 07:38)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Esse deve ter sido um de 2001. https://issuu.com/casadasciencias/docs/sismos_portugueses_recentes__1981-2011_
> 
> Acho que há professores que exageram na autoridade e muitas vezes utilizam-na para encobrir uma certa incapacidade de lidar com algumas situações.


Provavelmente é muito isto. Dura pouco tempo, não têm grande intensidade e como somos todos apanhados de surpresa, os professores assustam-se, mas aquilo pára e não se faz nada.


----------



## jorgepaulino (16 Jan 2018 às 08:38)

Segundo os registos do IPMA houve 2 sismos durante a noite e felizmente só ouvi um deles e continuei a dormir !


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 10:28)

...
A mesma ideia transmite Mourad Bezzeghoud, investigador do Instituto de Ciências da Terra da Universidade de Évora e um dos autores de um estudo que traçou o mapa de risco sísmico no país com base na intensidade de 175 sismos verificados em Portugal continental entre o ano 1300 e 2014.

Bezzeghoud explica ao i que a zona de Arraiolos tem uma falha ativa que no mapa que desenharam (ao lado) está definida com *intensidade vii* e em que os sismos já têm alguma repercussão, embora não haja registos de abalos dessa dimensão no passado mais recente.
...
https://ionline.sapo.pt/596429


----------



## Sulman (16 Jan 2018 às 10:32)

Atualização da vila:
- várias réplicas sentidas durante a noite
- colapsou esta noite uma parte do edifício do Cine-Teatro, que tem estado em obras.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 10:52)

*Todos os sismos até agora:*

2018-01-16 05:10 37,34 -8,55 16 1,2 NE Monchique --- --- -
2018-01-16 02:04 38,78 -7,96 3 1,8 NE Arraiolos --- --- -
2018-01-16 01:51 38,78 -7,96 3 1,0 NE Arraiolos --- --- -

2018-01-16 00:33 37,30 -8,52 7 0,7 SE Monchique --- --- -

2018-01-15 19:47 38,78 -7,97 1 1,3 NE Arraiolos --- --- -
2018-01-15 18:59 38,74 -7,88 17 1,2 NE Arraiolos --- --- -
2018-01-15 12:28 38,78 -7,96 8 1,2 NE Arraiolos --- --- -
2018-01-15 12:15 38,78 -7,95 9 1,7 NE Arraiolos
2018-01-15 12:01 38,79 -7,96 6 1,5 NE Arraiolos --- --- -
2018-01-15 11:58 38,79 -7,96 9 1,4 NE Arraiolos --- --- -
2018-01-15 11:56 38,78 -7,97 10 1,8 NE Arraiolos --- --- -
2018-01-15 11:55 38,78 -7,96 3 2,5 NE Arraiolos --- --- - 
*2018-01-15 11:51 38,78 -7,95 7 4,9 NE Arraiolos V Arraiolos  *
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2018 às 12:31)

https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/5964...a-de-atencao-avisam-peritos?seccao=Portugal_i


----------



## irpsit (16 Jan 2018 às 12:55)

Vou referir algo da minha história (extraordinária) quando vivia na Islandia.

Em 2014, o vulcao Bardarbunga iniciou uma erupcao de rifting que foi a maior erupcao de lava do planeta em quase 250 anos.
Paralelamente a esta erupcao, a caldera do vulcao colapsou 200 metros, mas "milagrosamente" de forma gradual, e cada dia ao longo de 4 meses sofria um ou dois sismos de magnitude 5 (ou seja identicos ao de ontem), no qual a caldeira afundava-se mais 1 metro.

Eu vivia a 250km do vulcao e portanto experienciava esses sismos frequentemente, com leves vibracoes, por vezes mais fortes.
Ninguém vivia na zona do vulcao, que é completamente um deserto de cinza, glaciares e campos de lava solidificados, uma "wasteland".
Isto só para afirmar que sismos de magnitude 5, apesar de fortes, sao bastante comuns no planeta, especialmente em fenómenos vulcanicos violentos. Ou como réplicas após grandes sismos de zonas de subducao.

Se houvesse um sismo desses a sudoeste de Sagres, haveriam centenas de sismos de magnitude 5 nos dias a seguir.
Se houvesse um sismo de magnitude 7 perto de Lisboa, haveriam dezenas de réplicas de magnitude 5 nos dias a seguir.


----------



## vamm (16 Jan 2018 às 20:51)

Apesar do sismo se ter sentido pouco por esta zona (moro a 120km +/- de Arraiolos), ele deixou sinais em vários edificios e aqui por casa foi igual.

Estas são as novas rachadelas que tenho na fachada da casa:


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2018 às 23:00)

Pessoal,
Já conhecem a app LastQuake do EMSC? Eu instalei no meu telefone ainda estou a testar, mas parece ser uma boa forma de estar sempre ao corrente dos sismos no Mundo.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2018 às 23:03)

irpsit disse:


> Vou referir algo da minha história (extraordinária) quando vivia na Islandia.
> Se houvesse um sismo desses a sudoeste de Sagres, haveriam centenas de sismos de magnitude 5 nos dias a seguir.
> Se houvesse um sismo de magnitude 7 perto de Lisboa, haveriam dezenas de réplicas de magnitude 5 nos dias a seguir.



Nos últimos anos já houve alguns sismos de magnitude 5 e nunca houve "centenas de réplicas nos dias a seguir". De magnitude 7 são muito raros por aqui. Felizmente!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2018 às 23:25)

MSantos disse:


> Nos últimos anos já houve alguns sismos de magnitude 5 e nunca houve "centenas de réplicas nos dias a seguir". De magnitude 7 são muito raros por aqui. Felizmente!



Em 2009, houve um sismo de 6.0 a SW de Sagres teve 16 réplicas e todas entre 1 e 3. Normalmente, só faz 1 sismo sentido e o resto já não é sentido, na falha de Gorringe.

Só, um sismo de 7 ou 8, é que poderá haver alguma réplica de 5 e mesmo assim, tenho sérias dúvidas.


----------



## fablept (17 Jan 2018 às 01:01)

Um sismo de magnitude 5 pode causar centenas de réplicas, não é comum, mas pode acontecer, isto se a falha afectada ou as falhas adjacentes levarem mais tempo a normalizar da criação de novas tensões derivada do sismo principal.

Mas uma das questões que os cientistas têm dificuldade, é definir se um sismo é uma réplica de outro, em estudos diz se que em sismos de grande magnitude, as réplicas podem ocorrer anos depois do sismo principal.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2018 às 03:53)

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...ejo-ficaram-sem-luz-alguns-minutos-apos-sismo

*Quinze freguesias do Alentejo ficaram sem luz após sismo*


> Um total de 15 freguesias de quatro concelhos do Alentejo ficou esta segunda-feira sem eletricidade, durante "12 minutos", na sequência do sismo de magnitude 4,9 na escala de Richter verificado na região, revelou a EDP Distribuição. "A subestação elétrica de Arraiolos desligou-se, devido ao sismo, e esteve 12 minutos fora de serviço, mas voltou logo a ligar", explicou à agência Lusa Maria Antónia Fonseca, da EDP Distribuição. A situação, que "foi rapidamente resolvida", afetou três freguesias do concelho de Arraiolos, zona onde aconteceu o epicentro do tremor de terra, assim como os municípios de Montemor-o-Novo (nove freguesias), Évora (duas) e Alcácer do Sal (uma). "O serviço foi rapidamente retomado e ficou logo tudo resolvido", sublinhou a mesma fonte da empresa. O sismo registado esta segunda-feira provocou também a queda de um beiral de telhado e de algum reboco numa casa em Alcáçovas, no concelho de Viana do Alentejo (Évora), mas sem causar vítimas.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2018 às 09:43)

Até ao momento já houve 11 réplicas. Um facto curioso é que todas as réplicas estão a ocorrer a Oeste do sismo principal, talvez a tensão acumulada na falha tenha sido transferida para um ponto mais a Oeste do push up geológico de Aldeia da Serra daí as réplicas.


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jan 2018 às 20:20)

A titulo de curiosidade, ouvi a "replica" das 6:35 desta manhã.

2018-01-17 06:35 38,78 -7,96 6 1,4 NE Arraiolos --- --- 

Ou ao dia de hoje já se pode dizer que não é uma réplica?


----------



## lserpa (17 Jan 2018 às 20:21)

cepp1 disse:


> Eu ja apanhei um sismo á volta de 6., lembro que o epicentro foi no mar creio que a 100km de Portugal continental, na altura morava na margem sul e a casa abanou mas não houve danos em Portugal. Talvez como você disse da localização, e da profundidade.
> Eu em Itália não me estava a referir a esse de 6.5  de 2016 que matou penso que centenas de pessoas (dados de cabeça por isso posso estar enganado), mas sim a um de 4.0 na ilha de Ischia que vitimou pelo menos duas pessoas, feriu umas dezenas além dos muitos danos materiais.



Réplicas podem perdurar por muitos meses... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2018 às 22:31)

jorgepaulino disse:


> A titulo de curiosidade, ouvi a "replica" das 6:35 desta manhã.
> 
> 2018-01-17 06:35 38,78 -7,96 6 1,4 NE Arraiolos --- ---
> 
> Ou ao dia de hoje já se pode dizer que não é uma réplica?



A probabilidade de se tratar de uma réplica é muito elevada.


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Jan 2018 às 22:33)

Olha acho que fez agora um pequenino.


----------



## adiabático (18 Jan 2018 às 10:49)

vamm disse:


> Apesar do sismo se ter sentido pouco por esta zona (moro a 120km +/- de Arraiolos), ele deixou sinais em vários edificios e aqui por casa foi igual.
> 
> Estas são as novas rachadelas que tenho na fachada da casa:



Pelo aspecto da pintura essa "patologia" já teria existido antes, e o sismo voltou a abri-la. É comum essa descontinuidade em edifícios de tijolo cerâmico já que o tijolo não tem resistência estrutural, é só "enchimento". Durante um sismo, a energia dissipa-se em zonas de descontinuidade como os vãos de portas e janelas. Curiosamente, nos edifícios mais antigos, de tijolo maciço, taipa, etc, recentemente "reabilitados" a principal descontinuidade pode ser entre um reboco novo de cimento e a parede, reboco esse que descola com a maior das facilidades e pode caír às placas.


----------



## tone (20 Jan 2018 às 12:34)




----------



## aoc36 (20 Jan 2018 às 13:06)

O armário da sala deu de novo o sinal do sismo. Acho que ganhei um sinalizador de sismos.


----------



## felyzardo (20 Jan 2018 às 13:22)

eu tenho quase a certeza que senti..
na amadora.
notei um tremer na secretária e fui ver na app.. estavam lá os 3.3.


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Jan 2018 às 13:29)

Monchique é também uma zona com imensos pequenos sismos. Este foi se calhar muito acima da média!


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2018 às 17:35)

não quero mentir mas penso que senti este sismo de monchique aqui em faro.

sentado num lugar calmo, a escrever umas coisas no computador senti um ligeiro abalo na cadeira e na janela pois escrevo sempre que posso perto de luz natural.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jan 2018 às 23:01)

A 22 de Julho de 2015, fez um sismo de 3.4, o mais forte dos últimos anos, foi a 26 de Março de 2011 e foi de magnitude de 4. http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/369022.html

Hoje, não senti nada.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2018 às 10:15)

Este mês está a ser pródigo em eventos sísmicos, foi o 3º sismo sentido...


----------



## JTavares (22 Jan 2018 às 14:56)

Hoje?


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2018 às 15:00)

JTavares disse:


> Hoje?


Estes foram os sismos na nossa área até hoje desde o de Arraiolos:

*2018-01-22 13:50:40.0*_1hr 08min ago_ 36.75  N  10.72  W  31 2.5  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2018-01-22 08:03:25.0*_6hr 55min ago_ 37.02  N  5.05  W  10 2.5  SPAIN
*2018-01-20 20:14:09.0* 36.72  N  8.82  W  2 2.2  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
5 F *2018-01-20 11:42:39.7* 37.41  N  8.51  W  10 3.5  PORTUGAL
*2018-01-20 05:36:52.0* 36.23  N  9.80  W  32 2.8  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-01-18 11:43:03.0* 36.18  N  7.63  W  6 2.5  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-01-16 21:05:28.6* 35.69  N  3.68  W  10 3.1  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-01-15 11:55:15.0* 38.77  N  7.95  W  5 2.5  PORTUGAL
89 IV *2018-01-15 11:51:39.2* 38.77  N  7.97  W  16 4.6  PORTUGAL
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2018 às 16:01)

JTavares disse:


> Hoje?



Estava a referir-me ao sismo perto de Monchique no Sábado. 

Com o de Arraiolos no dia 15 e o de Odemira no dia 5, já são 3 sismos sentidos este ano/mês.


----------



## lserpa (22 Jan 2018 às 16:27)

MSantos disse:


> Estava a referir-me ao sismo perto de Monchique no Sábado.
> 
> Com o de Arraiolos no dia 15 e o de Odemira no dia 5, já são 3 sismos sentidos este ano/mês.



Faltam-te aí as réplicas sentidas  lol  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (23 Jan 2018 às 23:13)

uma vez que o exército não tem qualquer guarnição militar no algarve...
em caso de violento sismo... que sabemos que um dia vai ocorrer...

onde fica o depósito de material por exemplo:

- as tesouras para cortar o ferro das vigas?
- os macacos hidráulicos para fazer força vertical?

não sei a resposta.


----------



## Bruno Palma (24 Jan 2018 às 05:58)

Sismo sentido em Castro Verde por volta das 5:45.


----------



## vamm (24 Jan 2018 às 07:09)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Sismo sentido em Castro Verde por volta das 5:45.


Não sei de ninguém que tenha sentido, pelo menos até agora felizmente os mineiros estavam na rua e foi à hora da troca de turno


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2018 às 07:34)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 24-01-2018 05:46
2018-01-24 05:46:00*
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 24-01-2018 pelas 05:46 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Nordeste de Almodovar.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Beja.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2018 às 09:31)

joralentejano disse:


> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 24-01-2018 05:46
> 2018-01-24 05:46:00*
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 24-01-2018 pelas 05:46 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Nordeste de Almodovar.
> 
> ...



Aí vão 4 sismos sentidos com magnitude superior a 3 com epicentro em território nacional desde o inicio do mês/ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2018 às 10:21)

MSantos disse:


> Aí vão 4 sismos sentidos com magnitude superior a 3 com epicentro em território nacional desde o inicio do mês/ano.


Este ano em termos de sismos internacionais e nacionais está a vir intenso...


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Jan 2018 às 11:01)

Bom dia

De facto parece que temos um início de ano animado no que aos sismos em território continental diz respeito ... Até agora por aqui nos Açores as coisas tem estado calmas ... Mas já se comenta por aqui que há 20 anos que não ocorre nenhum evento significativo no que a sismos diz respeito e que portanto é altura de estar atento ... 

Esperemos que todos os eventos sismológicos em território nacional sejam assim fracos ou mesmo moderados e que não passe disso ...

O importante é ter uma cultura de prevenção e sobretudo não entrar em pânico desnecessariamente pois isso não ajuda neste tipo de situações ...


----------



## fablept (24 Jan 2018 às 15:32)

Nos últimos 20 anos temos tido diversos sismos relevantes, a rondar magnitude 6, mas felizmente todos tem sido a distâncias que alem do susto, pouco ou nada tem impacto nas nossas vidas.

E muito evoluiu os Açores em termos de prevenção, construções, etc...por isso no próximo, estaremos mais preparados.


----------



## Pequi (24 Jan 2018 às 21:11)

No mundo o ano passado foi o menos ativo do século, este ano talvez haja mais atividade


----------



## Pequi (24 Jan 2018 às 21:20)

Há dados estatisticos de Portugal ?


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2018 às 11:29)

Pequi disse:


> Há dados estatisticos de Portugal ?



O IPMA publica os boletins sismológicos no seu site:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/b...si&cmbAno=2012&idDep=sis&idTema=bsi&curAno=-1


----------



## Pequi (26 Jan 2018 às 11:49)

Neste dia 26 de Janeiro em 1531

The 1531 Lisbon earthquake and tsunami http://www.iitk.ac.in/nicee/wcee/article/WCEE2012_0685.pdf

The 1531 Lisbon Earthquake: A Tsunami In the Tagus Estuary? http://repositorio.ipl.pt/handle/10400.21/4802

Was the 1531 Lisbon tsunami generated by a landslide along the Cascais Canyon http://www.codemap.eu/sites/codemap/files/documents/Claudio_INCISE2014.pdf


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Jan 2018 às 12:36)

Pequi disse:


> Neste dia 26 de Janeiro em 1531
> 
> The 1531 Lisbon earthquake and tsunami http://www.iitk.ac.in/nicee/wcee/article/WCEE2012_0685.pdf
> 
> ...



O período de retorno de grandes sismos no Banco de Gorringe deve ser ~210/220 anos. 1321-1531-1755-1969
Se tal se confirmar, o próximo será depois de 2160, perto de 2200.
Futurologia?
Nessa altura se a espécie ainda cá estiver, presumo que esteja tudo bem preparado.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2018 às 14:52)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> O período de retorno de grandes sismos no Banco de Gorringe deve ser ~210/220 anos. 1321-1531-1755-1969
> Se tal se confirmar, o próximo será depois de 2160, perto de 2200.
> Futurologia?
> Nessa altura se a espécie ainda cá estiver, presumo que esteja tudo bem preparado.



Acho que não é assim tão linear, pode haver um sismo mais forte antes disso. Além de que Gorringe não é a única zona que pode provocar sismos fortes em Portugal, veja-se o exemplo do sismo de Benavente em 1909 com epicentro na falha do Vale Inferior do Tejo.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2018 às 17:25)

Entretanto na ultima madrugada ocorreram mais dois pequenos sismos na região de Arraiolos, com 0.6 e 1.0 de magnitude.

@jorgepaulino têm sido sentidos por aí estes pequenos sismos?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Jan 2018 às 00:45)

MSantos disse:


> Acho que não é assim tão linear, pode haver um sismo mais forte antes disso. Além de que Gorringe não é a única zona que pode provocar sismos fortes em Portugal, veja-se o exemplo do sismo de Benavente em 1909 com epicentro na falha do Vale Inferior do Tejo.



Eu sei  Falava mesmo só do Banco de Gorringe e apenas referi e extrapolei (daí a hipótese de pura futorologia especulativa) esse facto curioso de que os grandes sismos relatados que causaram danos em Lisboa e na região sul ocorreram com tais intervalos.
Sismos intraplaca são outra história, não deve dar nem para falar em um possível periodo de retorno.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2018 às 11:23)

*2018-01-29 11:01:37.0*_18min ago_ 41.62  N  8.40  W  1 2.2  PORTUGAL
*2018-01-29 01:04:09.4*_10hr 16min ago_ 36.97  N  5.31  W  11 3.1  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-01-29 00:35:11.7*_10hr 45min ago_ 36.95  N  5.30  W  11 3.2  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2

Magnitude ML 2.2
Region PORTUGAL
Date time 2018-01-29 11:01:37.0 UTC
Location 41.62 N ; 8.40 W
Depth 1 km
Distances 328 km N of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 11:01:37.0 2018-01-29 
8 km N of Braga, Portugal / pop: 122,000 / local time: 11:01:37.0 2018-01-29 
4 km N of Adaúfe, Portugal / pop: 3,900 / local time: 11:01:37.0 2018-01-29


----------



## fablept (30 Jan 2018 às 17:28)

*Não há ligação direta entre os sismos no Alentejo*





https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/nao-ha-ligacao-direta-entre-os-sismos-no-alentejo-9072427.html


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Fev 2018 às 04:19)

Grande estrondo agora mesmo, explosão e ruído muito maior que o normal. Apenas não temeu pelo menos aqui.


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Fev 2018 às 04:35)

IGN Espanhol informa 3,1
Foi um grande estrondo no silêncio da noite. 
Mas já há relatos pelo FB em como foi sentido por Evora.
Felizmente aqui mesmo em cima dele só fez o estrondo da explosão e depois o ruído a ir embora.


----------



## meteo (1 Fev 2018 às 05:07)

Em Évora bem sentido. Bastante ruido com as chapas do telhado a abanar bem e cães a ladrar alguns minutos após o sismo.
Apenas 3.1 mas muito sentido.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2018 às 06:29)

aquela falha de Arraiolos está em altas!! Acordei com o ruido mas não senti nada...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 09:37)

O Sul anda muito activo nos últimos dias...

*2018-02-01 04:15:41.5*_5hr 20min ago_ 38.77  N  7.95  W  15 3.2  PORTUGAL
*2018-02-01 03:40:37.3*_5hr 55min ago_ 36.61  N  4.50  W  60 3.8  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-01-31 13:02:34.0* 36.60  N  9.80  W  12 2.2  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
3 F *2018-01-30 22:16:05.3* 35.47  N  3.73  W  10 3.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-01-30 01:52:19.6* 36.94  N  5.28  W  11 3.3  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-01-29 11:01:37.0* 41.62  N  8.40  W  1 2.2  PORTUGAL
*2018-01-29 01:04:09.4* 36.97  N  5.31  W  11 3.1  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-01-29 00:35:11.7* 36.95  N  5.30  W  11 3.2  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-01-26 21:23:32.0* 36.93  N  5.33  W  3 2.2  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-01-26 13:40:10.0* 36.55  N  9.68  W  9 2.2  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-01-26 12:07:58.0* 36.88  N  8.80  W  17 2.1  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Fev 2018 às 10:32)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Mas já há relatos pelo FB em como foi sentido por Evora.
> Felizmente aqui mesmo em cima dele só fez o estrondo da explosão e depois o ruído a ir embora.





meteo disse:


> Em Évora bem sentido.





joralentejano disse:


> aquela falha de Arraiolos está em altas!! Acordei com o ruido mas não senti nada...





luismeteo3 disse:


> O Sul anda muito activo nos últimos dias...



Em Portalegre, no 2º piso (que equivale a 5º nas traseiras do apartamento) nada de nada. Acordei muitas vezes esta noite, mas não tive nenhuma percepção da abalo sísmico nem do barulho como no sismo de 15 de janeiro...


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2018 às 10:45)

Ora então tivemos mais um sismo sentido, sendo assim aí vão seis este ano, sendo que cinco tiveram magnitude superior a 3! 

Este sismo foi ligeiramente a sul da "mancha" de todos os outros já registados desde o sismo de 15 de Janeiro, o que me leva a pensar que talvez seja um novo evento e não uma réplica. No entanto não é de descartar que haja ligação entre ambos os sismos, devido à proximidade temporal e geográfica em que ambos ocorreram.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2018 às 15:29)

Não senti nem ouvi nada por aqui. 3.1 provavelmente só daria para sentir muito ligeiramente por aqui, ou ouvir num local totalmente silencioso à hora certa, ao contrário do de 4.9 que na escala de Richter é bem maior.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Fev 2018 às 16:17)

Pelos relatos aqui do fórum de "grande estrondo", "explosão", "ruído maior que o normal", e pela morfologia circular quase perfeita do alcance geográfico da vibração perceptível no Shakemap dá a sensação de ter sido um desabamento de alguma cavidade subterrânea, explosão ou alguma coisa do género derivado de instabilidade já deixada pelo sismo de 15 de Janeiro e não propriamente um sismo de falha.
Mas escrevo sem entender nada do assunto.


----------



## JTavares (1 Fev 2018 às 18:19)

Esse estrondo não terá sido Man made? Nunca ouvi falar duma situação desta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 20:37)

*Novo sismo em Arraiolos é uma réplica: um maior pode estar a caminho*
1/2/2018, 13:163.385
6
Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera confirma que o sismo desta madrugada é uma réplica do terramoto de 15 de janeiro. E que isso pode significar que um sismo maior está a formar-se em Arraiolos.

O sismo de magnitude 3,1 registado esta madrugada em Arraiolos é uma réplica do terramoto que sacudiu o centro e o sul do país a 15 de janeiro, confirmou ao Observador o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). O abalo, que foi registado pouco depois das quatro horas da manhã a 13 quilómetros de profundidade perto de Mora (Évora), teve origem na mesma falha tectónica do sismo de magnitude 4,9 registado em Arraiolos em meados do mês passado. Um sismo ainda maior pode estar prestes a manifestar-se naquela região, mas o IPMA insiste que “verdadeiramente não podemos saber”

De acordo com Fernando Carrilho, geofísico do instituto, esta falha só existe em profundidade e “não aflora à superfície”, embora se saiba que tem uma orientação de oeste para sudeste e que atravessa a aldeia de Santana do Campo. Desde o início do ano, esta falha já foi responsável por 18 sismos registados em Arraiolos, mas apenas dois foram sentidos pela população. Para o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, sismos tão pequenos como os outros 16 simbolizam que “há um sismo maior que pode estar em preparação”: “O que não podemos dizer é que por estarem a acontecer pequenos [sismos] se está a libertar energia e que isso previne um maior”, sublinhou.

E só não há certezas absolutas por dois motivos. Em primeiro lugar porque ainda não há forma de prever um sismo, já que “não são reconhecidas variações de parâmetros que permitam, por si só, estabelecer com certeza uma previsão de quando, onde e com que magnitude vai ocorrer”. E depois porque o facto de se terem registado mais sismos também pode ser produto do alargamento da rede de sismógrafos instalados no país, nomeadamente no Alentejo: “Nos últimos 40 anos existe alguma aglomeração sísmica na zona de Évora, na zona litoral entre Santarém e Coimbra e a este da Costa Vicentina”, mas apenas porque também há mais monitorização sísmica nesses locais.

As falhas que rasgam o centro e sul de Portugal Continental, incluindo a que originou o sismo de esta quinta-feira, resultam de forças de compressão exercidas pela placa africana — uma das peças que compõem a crosta terrestre — na microplaca ibérica, uma porção soldada à placa euroasiática onde fica a Península Ibérica. À medida que avança para nordeste, a placa africana empurra e levanta a microplaca ibérica, que se movimenta para leste, e abre rachas na crosta terrestre. As rochas que compõem essas rachas vão acumulando energia quando são sujeitas a essas forças compressoras, mas soltam-na quando alcançam o limite elástico, produzindo sismos.

Por altura do sismo de 15 de janeiro, Pedro Proença Cunha, geólogo da Universidade de Coimbra, explicou ao Observador que a compressão entre as duas placas tectónicas — que têm entre si um limite transformante, porque roçam uma na outra — tem aumentado cada vez mais. Isso resulta no aparecimento de mais falhas no país, que acumulam mais energia. E mais energia, neste caso, traduz-se não só num maior número de sismos como também na existência de sismos com maior magnitude.
...
http://observador.pt/2018/02/01/novo-sismo-em-arraiolos-e-uma-replica-um-maior-pode-estar-a-caminho/


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Fev 2018 às 21:23)

Eu nem acredito no que ando a ler na comunicação social, muito menos me custa a acreditar que o IPMA ande a dizer que um maior está em preparação ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 21:27)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Eu nem acredito no que ando a ler na comunicação social, muito menos me custa a acreditar que o IPMA ande a dizer que um maior está em preparação ...


Aquela falha está provado que já gerou sismos elevados entre M5 e M7. É disso que o IPMA tem medo...


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Fev 2018 às 21:28)

JTavares disse:


> Esse estrondo não terá sido Man made? Nunca ouvi falar duma situação desta.



À superfície, no local onde estão a ser registados estes sismos apenas existe uma adega, a Herdade das Mouras!

http://www.mouras.pt/


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Fev 2018 às 21:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aquela falha está provado que já gerou sismos elevados entre M5 e M7. É disso que o IPMA tem medo...


O IPMA mas mais eu que moro a poucos quilómetros dela...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Fev 2018 às 21:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aquela falha está provado que já gerou sismos elevados entre M5 e M7. É disso que o IPMA tem medo...



M7? Quando é que foi esse?


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 22:02)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> M7? Quando é que foi esse?


Idade média. Ouvi isto dito por um geólogo num programa da RTP2 "sociedade civil" e fiquei admirado. Existem mapas antigos de intensidade sísmica que já atribuem estes valores aquela zona... e é até M7.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Fev 2018 às 22:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Idade média. Ouvi isto dito por um geólogo num programa da RTP2 "sociedade civil" e fiquei admirado. Existem mapas antigos de intensidade sísmica que já atribuem estes valores aquela zona... e é até M7.



Incrível, há falhas "concorrentes" à do Vale Inferior do Tejo que provocou o sismo de Benavente então, não imaginava.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 22:12)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Incrível, há falhas "concorrentes" à do Vale Inferior do Tejo que provocou o sismo de Benavente então, não imaginava.


O que ele também disse é que estes sismos de maior intensidade desta falha são de ciclos de retorno longo...


----------



## Sulman (2 Fev 2018 às 23:54)

Arraiolos tremeu por volta das 23h! Ruido e muita gente sentiu, mas parece que os sismografos do IPMA não... Começa a ser preocupante


----------



## GonçaloMPB (3 Fev 2018 às 00:21)

Sulman disse:


> Arraiolos tremeu por volta das 23h! Ruido e muita gente sentiu, mas parece que os sismografos do IPMA não... Começa a ser preocupante



Évora nada...


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Fev 2018 às 00:55)

Cá mais a norte nada. O IGN espanhol também não têm nenhum registo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Fev 2018 às 02:45)

Sulman disse:


> Arraiolos tremeu por volta das 23h! Ruido e muita gente sentiu, mas parece que os sismografos do IPMA não... Começa a ser preocupante



Já está é tudo a panicar por aí com qualquer ruído


----------



## fablept (3 Fev 2018 às 02:51)

Sulman disse:


> Arraiolos tremeu por volta das 23h! Ruido e muita gente sentiu, mas parece que os sismografos do IPMA não... Começa a ser preocupante



No sismómetro de Estremoz a cerca de 30km não vejo nada às 23h..o mais próximo de ondas sísmicas que encontro é às 22:34 e 22:45, mas apenas as ondas sísmicas mais fortes são registadas nesta estação (que acho que está com algum problema) em sismos < Ml 1.0.

O IPMA pode não conseguir catalogar todos os sismos, é necessário um bom registo das ondas P e S em mais do que uma estação sísmica para haver uma triangulação e determinar a sua localização. Sismos de baixa magnitude, é necessário ter sismometros bem perto do epicentro. Pode até ter sido um sismo < Ml 0.5, no silêncio da noite foi sentido..mas é muito ligeiro para ser registado em várias estações..

Pessoalmente desde o sismo Ml4.7 que já vi por diversas vezes na estação de Estremoz registos que aparentam ser ondas sísmicas e não foram catalogados pelo IPMA, sem onda P..torna-se apenas um registo suspeito.

Era interessante o IPMA montar uma array de sismometros em Arraiolos para fazerem um estudo aprofundado, mas isto custa €€..

A estação de Évora está intermitente já à algum tempo:
http://clv-cge.uevora.pt/EVO.active.gif


----------



## fablept (3 Fev 2018 às 03:15)

Deixo aqui o meu melhor palpite (estava a consultar o canal errado, tudo aparenta ser um sismo):
22:45h
https://ibb.co/kM5MB6
https://ibb.co/d7wKW6


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Fev 2018 às 03:21)

fablept disse:


> Deixo aqui o meu melhor palpite (estava a consultar o canal errado, tudo aparenta ser um sismo):
> 22:45h
> https://ibb.co/kM5MB6
> https://ibb.co/d7wKW6



Curioso. Obrigado pela partilha dos dados.
Não sabia que sismos tão pequenos podiam ser perceptíveis se tiver sido o caso. Esse nem magnitude 1.0 foi então?


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Fev 2018 às 10:12)

Os pequenos também ser perceptíveis. Já demos por alguns que nunca chegam a aparecer na lista, ainda muito antes desta situação de pânico que está a nascer.

Não foi o caso de ontem mas até aconteceu recentemente.

Ao contrário do que muita gente diz e escreve sobre "ah e tal nunca senti um sismo", a minha opinião é não queiram.

Muito menos queiram ter a "sorte" de viver a poucos quilómetros dos epicentros e ouvirem perfeitamente a "explosão" que dá início ao evento.

A última de 3,1 foi enorme, habituado a ouvir as até de 2 ou 2,qq coisa, esta foi imensamente mais forte. Felizmente não estava na de 4,9 e nem quero ter essa experiência.

O problema é que os pequenos sismos são regulares e "Arraiolos" entre aspas porque é a norte / NE de lá que tudo se passa, e Arraiolos já "tremeu" muitas mais vezes que as 18 que diz a comunicação social. Pelo menos já algumas centenas de vezes nos últimos anos.

E um dia isto há-de tremer muito mais que os anteriores e não estamos preparados para tal quer nível da qualidade das construções quer a nível de preparação e reação do socorro e resgate a nível nacional.


----------



## Cinza (3 Fev 2018 às 10:19)

No ipma se forem ao mapa dinâmico da actividade sísmica aparece registado um às 04:43:08 de magnitude 0.7 e profundidade 10 a NE Arraiolos. Do das 23h que dizem que sentiram não refere nada.


----------



## JTavares (3 Fev 2018 às 11:43)

jorgepaulino disse:


> À superfície, no local onde estão a ser registados estes sismos apenas existe uma adega, a Herdade das Mouras!
> 
> http://www.mouras.pt/



Pode ter sido uma pipa de vinho que caiu


----------



## Sulman (3 Fev 2018 às 11:55)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Os pequenos também ser perceptíveis. Já demos por alguns que nunca chegam a aparecer na lista, ainda muito antes desta situação de pânico que está a nascer.
> 
> Não foi o caso de ontem mas até aconteceu recentemente.
> 
> ...




Claro que já tremeu mais vezes, mas como não há sismógrafo em Arraiolos muitos deles não são registados. Há uns anos havia um na Secundária antiga, mas era analógico e não era oficial.


----------



## Sulman (3 Fev 2018 às 11:56)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Já está é tudo a panicar por aí com qualquer ruído



Acredita que as coisas já estão nesse nível ahahah. Ainda esta semana no café, um camião parou a porta, aquilo abanou tudo e a malta ficou toda com cara de pânico a olhar uns para os outros


----------



## fablept (3 Fev 2018 às 13:52)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Curioso. Obrigado pela partilha dos dados.
> Não sabia que sismos tão pequenos podiam ser perceptíveis se tiver sido o caso. Esse nem magnitude 1.0 foi então?




Comparei os dois sismos, o das 22:45 de ontem e o das 04:43 de hoje..ambos são muito semelhantes (assinatura, duração, frequência, distância), assim por alto diria que os das 22:45 foi um pouco mais forte, ..

Comparação entre os dois sismos:
https://ibb.co/geTFpR


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Fev 2018 às 14:09)

Sulman disse:


> Acredita que as coisas já estão nesse nível ahahah. Ainda esta semana no café, um camião parou a porta, aquilo abanou tudo e a malta ficou toda com cara de pânico a olhar uns para os outros







fablept disse:


> Comparei os dois sismos, o das 22:45 de ontem e o das 04:43 de hoje..ambos são muito semelhantes (assinatura, duração, frequência, distância), assim por alto diria que os das 22:45 foi um pouco mais forte, ..
> 
> Comparação entre os dois sismos:
> https://ibb.co/geTFpR



Bons registos!


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Fev 2018 às 14:45)

Tanto quanto sei depois do de 4,9 o IPMA andou a instalar qualquer coisa aqui pela zona.


----------



## JTavares (3 Fev 2018 às 15:00)

fablept disse:


> Comparação entre os dois sismos:
> https://ibb.co/geTFpR



É de algum site?


----------



## fablept (3 Fev 2018 às 18:37)

JTavares disse:


> É de algum site?



Aquilo são printscreens do Seisgram2K.

Para obter dados das estações:
http://www.iris.washington.edu/bud_stuff/bud_dir/PM/
Ou 
http://wpsmap.com/portugal

Para Arraiolos, recomendo a estação PESTR, canal HHE (Horizontal Oeste-Este) ou HHN (Horizontal Norte-Sul) ou HHZ (Vertical) a 100Hz, como estes sismos são de alta frequência, a 20Hz (BH...), só irá aparecer uns vestígios das ondas sísmicas.

Depois é só abrir o ficheiro com SeisGram2K:
http://alomax.free.fr/seisgram/beta/

Já criei um tutorial aqui no forum como consultar dados sismicos, não me recordo onde, é questão de pesquisar.


----------



## irpsit (3 Fev 2018 às 21:43)

Uma falha de 10km pode ter sismos até M6, se for 30km a magnitude limite é M7, e se for 100km é M8.

Portanto um sismo de M6.5 ou 7.0 é possivel, se toda a falha se movesse. Um 6.0 já é bastante problemático.

Mas falhas destas (com 30km de extensao) há no Alentejo, Loulé, Nazaré e Vale do Tejo. Benavente foi um exemplo.

Esperemos que nada aconteca.

Geralmente um sismo major surgiria sem tantos preliminares. Portanto nao creio que vá acontecer nada superior a um 5.5.


----------



## Pequi (3 Fev 2018 às 23:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Idade média. Ouvi isto dito por um geólogo num programa da RTP2 "sociedade civil" e fiquei admirado. Existem mapas antigos de intensidade sísmica que já atribuem estes valores aquela zona... e é até M7.



O programa foi este ?
https://www.rtp.pt/play/p3150/e327042/sociedade-civil


----------



## Sulman (4 Fev 2018 às 17:59)

A falha continua a dar sinal. Há pouco sismo próximo a Arraiolos. 1.1 na escala de Richter


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2018 às 18:12)

Pequi disse:


> O programa foi este ?
> https://www.rtp.pt/play/p3150/e327042/sociedade-civil


Sim penso que foi este...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2018 às 18:20)

*Magnitude ML 3.8 
Region AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
Date time 2018-02-04 09:41:21.0 UTC
Location 37.53 N ; 23.05 W
Depth 20 km
Distances 1226 km W of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 09:41:21.0 2018-02-04 
232 km E of Ponta Delgada, Portugal / pop: 20,100 / local time: 08:41:21.0 2018-02-04 
201 km E of Furnas, Portugal / pop: 1,600 / local time: 08:41:21.0 2018-02-04 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=645786


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2018 às 10:38)

Mais dois pequenos sismos na zona de Arraiolos na ultima madrugada, ambos com magnitude <1.


----------



## Sulman (11 Fev 2018 às 23:28)

Mais um sismo, daqueles que só se ouvem, aqui por Arraiolos, agora qualquer ruído as pessoas notam. O Site do IPMA ainda não tem nada. No outro dia alguém aqui no fórum explicou como aceder ao sismógrafo de Estremoz, não estou a encontrar.


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2018 às 06:59)

*Incremento de atividade sísmica na ilha S. Miguel*

Informação Sismológica Incremento de atividade sísmica na ilha S. Miguel O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera. I. P., informa que desde as 02:53 (hora local) do dia12 de Fevereiro de 2018, tem sido detetado um aumento da atividade sísmica na região do Congro.

 Até ao momento foram registados cerca de 130 eventos de média magnitude, com valores compreendidosentre 1.9 e 3.2 (Ritcher).Nesta sequência o evento de Maior magnitude ocorreu as 03:39 (hora local).Até à elaboração deste comunicado e conforme informação disponível foram sentidos nas freguesias de Porto Formoso, Rabo de Peixe, Agua do Alto e Furnas os sismos das 03:06 com magnitude de 2.7 ( esccala de Richter), 03:39 com magnitude 3.0, 03:54 com magnitude 3.2, 04:04 com magnitude 3.2 e 04:05 com magnitude 3.1.Serão espectáveis mais sismos sentidos. O IPMA continua a monitorizar a atividade sísmica, devendo ser emitidos novos comunicados se a situação o justificar.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (www.prociv.pt) ou do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros (www.srpcba.pt). Seg, 12 Fev 2018 05:56:37

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2018 às 08:18)

12-02-2018 05:00
S. Miguel
Atividade Sísmica na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde as 23:47 horas (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 11 de fevereiro registou-se um incremento significativo da atividade sísmica na parte central da ilha de S. Miguel, numa zona epicentral localizada entre o Vulcão do Fogo e o Sistema Vulcânico Fissural do Congro.

Até ao momento foram registados mais de 100 eventos, tendo os mais fortes sido sentidos em Porto Formoso, Furnas, Vila Franca do Campo, Água d’Alto, Maia, Fenais da Ajuda e Rabo de Peixe, com uma intensidade máxima IV/V.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da atividade.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/civisa/Paginas/homeCIVISA.aspx


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2018 às 09:22)

Apesar de ser o sistema vulcânico activo de S. Miguel que manifesta a mais reduzida actividade eruptiva recente, é nele que se desenvolvem com maior frequência importantes crises sísmicas, de natureza tectónica e vulcano-tectónica. Portanto, a nível vulcânico, penso que não há razão para alarme.


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2018 às 09:26)

O que se está a passar na Ilha de São Miguel? Será vulcânico ou tectónico?


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2018 às 10:45)

*Açores: tsunami após os sismos “é sempre possível que aconteça”*



> A possibilidade de ocorrência de um tsunami nos Açores, após *o registo de mais de 100 sismos nas últimas horas*, “é real”, mas apenas “se a situação se agravar fortemente”.
> 
> _*“A existência de tsunamis associados a vulcões não tem grande tradição na nossa região, mas é sempre possível que aconteça”*_, comentou à *TVI* Miguel Miranda, sismólogo do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.





> O especialista comentava as recomendações do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil dos Açores, que pediu à população que se afaste das praias porque pode ocorrer uma onda gigante, além de ligar o rádio e ficar atento às recomendações difundidas.





Era só o que faltava. Assustar mais a população fazendo referência a um evento com uma probabilidade quase negligenciável de assumir contornos relevantes na região.


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Fev 2018 às 11:09)

Bom Dia a todos

Esperemos que a situação se normalize por São Miguel e que seja somente mais uma das inúmeras pequenas crises sísmicas a que somos por vezes sujeitos ...

Em relação à possibilidade de tsunami é de facto lamentável que se levante essa hipótese quando a grande maioria dos sismos registados tem tido epicentro em terra ...

Mais grave se torna quando é alguém com responsabilidades a fazer estas declarações ...

Haja rigor e verdade e a partir dai que se façam as declarações agora induzir ao pânico sem necessidade nenhuma é que não me parece correto por parte de algumas entidades ...

Voltando à realidade ouvi o João Luís Gaspar do CIVISA que afirmou que não se põe a possibilidade de tsunami visto esta crise estar a ter o seu foco em terra ... para além disso descartam de momento qualquer origem vulcânica mas vão continuar a monitorizar os elementos dos vulcões da zona mas tudo indica que esta seja uma crise com origens tectónicas devido àquela zona em concreto ser de cruzamento de placas ...

E este é de momento o diagnóstico mais próximo da realidade que temos ... o resto são somente especulações gratuitas feitas por alguém que não mediu bem as consequências das suas declarações que carecem totalmente de rigor científico para a situação em questão ...


----------



## fablept (12 Fev 2018 às 14:44)

> A atividade sísmica que está a assolar São Miguel, esta segunda-feira, não implica que se venham a desenvolver fenómenos de natureza vulcânica na ilha, esclareceu o responsável pelo Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA).
> 
> 
> Em declarações à rádio Antena 1 Açores, João Luís Gaspar informou que a natureza dos eventos que se têm registado é de "origem tectónica" e que nos sistemas vulcânicos da ilha, os aparelhos de monitorização do CIVISA não registaram "qualquer outra anomalia".
> ...



http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/sismos-nos-acores-nao-implicam-fenomenos-vulcanicos-286057


Dias como hoje, com tanta sismicidade, só relembra a crise sísmica do Fogo-Congro em 2003~2005 e tenho receio que este episódio de hoje se torne noutra crise sísmica prolongada. 

Em termos de sismograma, só vejo mesmos sismos tectónicos, todos muito semelhantes uns com os outros, só diferenciando na magnitude...tremores vulcânicos não há qualquer registo (pelo menos nesta estação sísmica) e sismos de baixa frequência que tem sido registados nos últimos anos nesta zona, também não encontrei.
Mas numa outra crise em 2011, nesta mesma zona, houve primeiro um episódio de sismos "normais" e depois veio um episódio de sismos de baixa frequência.
Estes sismos de baixa frequência estão muito associados a processos magmáticos (libertação de gás, etc).

Na última hora continua a ocorrer diversos sismos, mas de menor magnitude.

É aguardar para ver, mas crises sísmicas tem sido sucessivas na zona nas últimas decadas..


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2018 às 17:36)

12/02/2018
Atividade Sísmica na ilha de S. Miguel (Atualização - 15h30m)

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a atividade sísmica na parte central da ilha de S. Miguel se mantém acima dos valores de referência.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2018 às 17:37)

MSantos disse:


> O que se está a passar na Ilha de São Miguel? Será vulcânico ou tectónico?


Até ver é tectónico.


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2018 às 17:38)

*A que se deve esta crise sísmica nos Açores? Presidente do IPMA explica*

O presidente do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) explicou hoje que os Açores são alvo de crises sísmicas com alguma regularidade estando na sua origem uma interação entre os sistemas vulcânicos e tectónicos.

"Os Açores são alvo de crises sísmicas com alguma regularidade e que são semelhantes às que estão a ocorrer hoje. Na origem desta crise sísmica está a interação entre os sistemas vulcânicos e os sistemas tectónicos da ilha.

De acordo com o presidente do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), as ilhas dos Açores estão localizadas numa zona particularmente ativas.

"É uma fronteira de placa reconhecida e tem uma velocidade de extensão entre os 4 e os 5 milímetros por ano. Todos os anos existe um bocadinho mais de extensão, o que leva a uma interação entre os sistemas vulcânicos e tectónicos que dão origem a uma libertação de energia sobre a forma de pequenos sismos, que podem não ser pequenos", disse.

Miguel Miranda explicou que a região do Congro é das regiões mais ativas dos Açores e a mais ativa de São Miguel.

"Existem condições do ponto de vista geológico que conduzem a este tipo de situações. No IPMA fazemos a vigilância sismológica e os nossos colegas da Universidade dos Açores fazem a vigilância geoquímica e cronológica. Só quando pudermos juntar todos os dados de um lado e do outro é que vamos ter uma avaliação mais realista do que se está a passar. Estamos todos em contacto e a trabalhar", sublinhou.

O geofísico destacou também que ainda é difícil dizer com certeza quantos abalos foram sentidos e as magnitudes, sendo previsível dados mais concretos dentro de dias.

Miguel Miranda disse também à Lusa que a crise sísmica "ainda agora começou, salientando que para já não é possível prever se vai haver abalos com maior intensidade nos Açores.

"Para já não é previsível saber se vamos ter sismos mais importantes ou não. É preciso que estejamos preparados para todos os acontecimentos que possam ocorrer. A proteção civil regional tem sido bastante clara sobre os aconselhamentos que dá a população e é muito importante que as pessoas sigam estritamente o que os serviços estão a emitir", disse à Lusa Miguel Miranda.

O responsável recomendou ainda às populações que estejam informados e sigam os conselhos do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil.

"Volto a sublinhar que nunca é demais dizer às populações para seguirem as indicações da proteção civil regional (...). É preciso atuar como se o risco fosse sempre muito importante", destacou.

"É provável que tenhamos novos sismos sentidos pela população"

Centenas de sismos com magnitude entre 1,9 e 3,6 na escala de Richter foram registados desde as 00h47 de hoje na ilha de São Miguel, Açores, mantendo-se uma atividade sísmica acima dos valores de referência.

Em comunicado, o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) adianta que desde as 23h47 de domingo (00h47 de hoje em Lisboa) foram registadas várias centenas de microssismos com epicentro entre as lagoas do Fogo e das Furnas, na sua maioria de magnitude inferior a 3 na escala de Richter.

"Na generalidade, os eventos têm sido sentidos numa faixa entre Água de Pau e Povoação, a sul, e Rabo de Peixe e Fenais da Ajuda, a norte", revela o CIVISA, acrescentando estar a acompanhar o evoluir da atividade.

O responsável pelo CIVISA, João Luís Gaspar, alterou também para o facto de que "é provável que tenhamos novos sismos sentidos pela população".

Refira-se, contudo, que de acordo com o responsável pela Proteção Civil da região, o Tenente Coronel Carlos Neves, a frequência da atividade sísmica baixou discretamente ao início da tarde desta segunda-feira.

[Notícia atualizada às 14h20]

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=955395


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2018 às 18:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> 12/02/2018
> Atividade Sísmica na ilha de S. Miguel (Atualização - 15h30m)
> 
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a atividade sísmica na parte central da ilha de S. Miguel se mantém acima dos valores de referência.


Ainda assim, no mesmo comunicado:



> Nas últimas horas têm-se verificado uma ligeira tendência de diminuição do número de eventos registados e da sua magnitude.



http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/noti...px?IsDlg=1&iframe=true&width=1008&height=100%


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2018 às 18:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ainda assim, no mesmo comunicado:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/noti...px?IsDlg=1&iframe=true&width=1008&height=100%


Sim, basta ver a lista de sismos. Parece haver uma redução significativa nas últimas horas.


----------



## lserpa (12 Fev 2018 às 19:03)

A zona em questão é a que está assinalada a amarelo.
Este corte vertical foi-me cedido pelo @Azoreanstrombuster, podemos observar que é uma zona de graben. Portando, zona de afastamento entre as placas e é uma estrutura bastante expressiva... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2018 às 20:40)

> Ainda assim, e desde o seu povoamento, a Região já registou "29 tsunamis", deu conta o investigador, que fez parte de uma equipa que elaborou um catálogo científico sobre os tsunamis históricos no arquipélago.



AO






O último parágrafo (do artigo acima publicado) é o mais relevante de todos.





Também há o caso de 1939 com uma onda _não-gigante_  http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/19475705.2016.1218944



> As the first estimate of the event, ‘Correio dos Açores’ newspaper (Correio dos Açores, edition of 10 May 1939), using Azores Meteorological Service references, describes the 8 May 1939 earthquake and tsunami. According to this source, the earthquake occurred at 01:47:34 am with epicentral coordinates of latitude 34.25°N and longitude 27.15°W. The shock was felt, mainly, at central and oriental groups of the archipelago. The felt intensities (Mercalli scale) range between V and VI in Santa Maria Island, IV and V in São Miguel Island, and III and IV in Faial Island.
> 
> Moreira (1968 Moreira VS. 1968. Tsunamis observados em Portugal, Vol. 134. E´vora, Portugal: Evora University. [Google Scholar]) determined the earthquake magnitude, Ms7.0, and revised the origin time (01:46:48 UTC) and the epicentral coordinates (37.0°N, 23.9°W).





> At Ponta Delgada, the maximum peak-to-peak amplitude was 16 cm. The first movement in the tide gauge record was a downward movement at 02:05 am (UTC). The record of Angra do Heroismo, in Terceira Island, is unreadable. The newspaper ‘Correio dos Açores’ quoting information from the Azores Meteorological Service reports three tsunami waves of small amplitude, recorded in Angra do Heroismo. Baptista and Miranda (2009 Baptista MA, Miranda JM. 2009. Revision of the Portuguese catalog of tsunamis. Nat Hazards Earth Syst Sci. 9:25–42.[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]) compiled the Portuguese catalogue of tsunamis and reported that the 1939 earthquake triggered a tsunami recorded by Ponta Delgada and Angra do Heroismo tide gauges.



Mais sobre este tópico  https://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/9/25/2009/nhess-9-25-2009.pdf

Em suma, e como já escrevi, pode-se ter uma confiança razoável de que não haverão tsunamis decorrentes dos sismos indígenas. Só mesmo com derrocadas secundárias  https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/ac...soes-no-corvo-criou-novos-ilheus-2862892.html


----------



## criz0r (12 Fev 2018 às 20:52)

É impressionante, a forma como pessoas supostamente entendidas na matéria espalham notícias a meu ver completamente disparatadas que só irão potenciar alarmismo na população sem necessidade nenhuma. Não fosse isto uma espécie de "Pinners" para os Açorianos e já a malta andava doida à espera de um eventual Tsunami. Confesso que mal vi essa notícia a passar na TV fiquei perplexo, ainda para mais sabendo que se trata da já conhecida falha do Fogo-Congro onde estas crises são o "prato do dia" e o epicentro é precisamente em Terra. Sensacionalismo ao estilo Tuga.


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2018 às 21:00)

> *Às 15 horas, 42 minutos e 39 segundos* do primeiro dia de 1980, a energia acumulada ao longo de milhões de anos numa *falha transformante* (que roça uma na outra) da Dorsal Médio-Atlântico, no limite entre a placa tectónica euroasiática e norte-americana, libertou-se e *originou um terramoto de magnitude 7,2 na escala de Richter*. O sismo começou no mar, precisamente nas coordenadas 38º 42,0′ N 27º 42,0′ W, entre as ilhas da Terceira, de São Jorrge e Graciosa e a apenas *10 quilómetros de profundidade*. O evento matou 73 pessoas, feriu mais de 400 e deixou quase 30 mil desalojadas.





> O sismo ainda deu origem a um *tsunami* que chegou primeiro a Angra do Heroísmo precisamente sete minutos e 50 segundos depois do abalo. No entanto, o tsunami não causou muitos estragos: as ondas foram chegando à costa ao longo de uma hora e 40 minutos, mas *nunca tiveram mais do que 41 centímetros de altura.*



 http://observador.pt/2018/02/12/sis...-destrutivo-dos-ultimos-200-anos-em-portugal/


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2018 às 21:38)

Relembrando e para meter medo   https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...numero-de-grandes-sismos-em-2018-8929586.html

Do que vi, o mais forte registado no arquipélago teve uma magnitude de 7.4.

Haver grande aparato é normal quando há pessoas que sentem o abalo. Não se percebe é mesmo a questão do _tsunami_. Deve ter sido levantada por continentais assustados  Nem todos os sismos são um potencial 1755 

---

*População de Ponta Garça acordou sobressaltada com a terra a tremer *


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2018 às 22:30)

12-02-2018 19:30
S. Miguel
Atividade sísmica na ilha de S. Miguel (Atualização - 19h30)
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a atividade sísmica na parte central da ilha de S. Miguel se mantém acima dos valores de referência, embora nas últimas horas tenha vindo a evidenciar uma tendência decrescente.

Desde as 23h47m (hora local=UTC-1) foram registadas várias centenas de microssismos com epicentro entre as lagoas do Fogo e das Furnas, na sua maioria de magnitude inferior a 3 na escala de Richter.

De acordo com a informação recolhida foram sentidos até ao momento cerca de 29 eventos, o mais forte dos quais ocorreu às 06h18 (hora local), com magnitude 3,1 (Richter), e foi sentido com intensidade máxima de V na escala de Mercalli Modificada. O último evento sentido foi registado às 13h02 (hora local), com magnitude 2,0 (Richter), e intensidade III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ponta Garça. Na generalidade, os eventos têm sido sentidos numa faixa entre Água de Pau e Povoação, a sul, e Rabo de Peixe e Fenais da Ajuda, a norte.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/civisa/Paginas/homeCIVISA.aspx


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2018 às 22:47)

https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interio...veis-quando-ha-lua-nova-ou-cheia-5385499.html


----------



## fablept (12 Fev 2018 às 23:01)

Podem ler mais sobre as crises sísmicas nesta zona (incluindo a iteração de actividade tectónica da zona do Fogo-Congro com o vulcão do Fogo):
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/vulcao-do-fogo-agua-do-pau.8618/#post-558898

Este vídeo sobre a crise sísmica de 2003~2005 mostra que este episódio ocorre na mesma zona do pico de actividade em 2003~2005






Plot da estação sísmica do vulcão do Fogo.






Na última 1h30..ainda tem alguns "micro sismos", mas os mais fortes foram às 20h27 e 21:37.

http://wpsmap.com/portugal/seis.htm...20:00:00.00&dur=8600&output=plot&bpfilter=2-6


----------



## lserpa (13 Fev 2018 às 04:20)

A sério?!!! Mas que grandioso drama que a TVI anda a fazer! É que está a conseguir arrasar com a CMTV! Será que é por ser carnaval?! Lolol 




 Já agora ninguém poderá cozinhar nem utilizar o esquentador! OMG! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2018 às 09:46)

2018-02-13 08:39:27 37.770 -25.409 1.8 ML Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)
2018-02-13 08:36:49 37.762 -25.410 2.1 ML Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)
2018-02-13 08:33:15 37.765 -25.406 2.0 ML Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)
2018-02-12 20:27:07 37.770 -25.422 1.9 ML Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel) II/III S. Miguel: Furnas


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2018 às 10:36)

2018-02-13 08:39:27 37.770 -25.409 1.8 ML Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)
2018-02-13 08:36:49 37.762 -25.410 2.1 ML Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)
2018-02-13 08:36:49 37.762 -25.410 2.1 ML Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)
2018-02-13 08:36:49 37.762 -25.410 2.1 ML Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2018 às 10:43)

Agora o CIVISA voltou a por só um sismo na lista hoje... não sabia que estavam a fazer actualizações... devem estar a ser revistos.


----------



## criz0r (13 Fev 2018 às 11:24)

lserpa disse:


> A sério?!!! Mas que grandioso drama que a TVI anda a fazer! É que está a conseguir arrasar com a CMTV! Será que é por ser carnaval?! Lolol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se calhar descobriram alguma fumarola nas Furnas a expelir Gás Butano 
A TVI nos últimos anos na minha opinião, tem estado num patamar superior à CMTV em matéria de sensacionalismos. Enfim.


----------



## clone (13 Fev 2018 às 11:50)

Dois sismos fizeram ‘tremer’ a Madeira

Não está fácil a situação nos nossos arquipélagos


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2018 às 11:54)

clone disse:


> Dois sismos fizeram ‘tremer’ a Madeira
> 
> Não está fácil a situação nos nossos arquipélagos


2018-02-13 00:17 32,31 -17,15 9 1,5 SW Ribeira Brava (Madeira --- --- -

2018-02-12 17:24 32,30 -17,11 14 2,1 S Ribeira Brava (Madeira --- --- -
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Fev 2018 às 12:30)

Tudo indica que esta crise sísmica  seja a libertação de energia acumulada pela interacção de placas, nada indica que seja de origem magmatica . Pelo que sabemos não houve alterações geoquímicas, tanto nas águas como no ar. Continuando a haver pequenos sismos até é positivo, a energia vai-se libertando, em vez de se libertar de uma vez só.


----------



## lserpa (13 Fev 2018 às 12:55)

Twit do SRPCBA






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2018 às 13:27)

Belo cartoon, a exemplificar os últimos dias nos Açores: 

http://henricartoon.pt/o-dia-em-que-ninguem-leva-a-mal-1140427


----------



## fablept (13 Fev 2018 às 13:42)

Pondo em perspectiva esta crise nos Açores, Fossa Hirondelle, Oeste do Faial e outras zonas nos Açores tem grandes períodos de sismicidade, podendo prolongar-se por semanas, com dezenas/centenas de sismos de magnitude superior a 2, esta crise chama mais atenção pois é localizada em terra, maior número de sismos registados (a zona Fogo-Congro-Furnas tem a maior densidade de sismometros em Portugal), e sendo localizada junto a diversas populações, sismos de magnitude reduzida como Ml1.5 podem ser sentidos.

Pode-se considerar "normal", de origem tectónica, mas como se verificou nas duas anteriores crises (2011, 2005), esta interação das placas tectónicas tem efeito no vulcão do Fogo, não o suficiente para causar uma erupção, mas para desestabilizar. Mas são os swarm de sismos de baixa frequência na zona do Fogo-Congro que faz-me confusão, estas crises são de origem tectónica, "normais", mas passado uns tempos ocorrem swarms de sismos associados à movimentação de liquidos naquela zona?


Assim por alto, desde a meia noite, ocorreu cerca de 25~40 sismos..


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2018 às 20:33)

13-02-2018 18:05

S. Miguel

Atividade sísmica na ilha de S. Miguel (Atualização - 18h00)​O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a atividade sísmica na parte central da ilha de S. Miguel, mais concretamente entre as lagoas do Fogo e do Congro, continua ligeiramente acima dos valores de referência. Ao longo de todo o dia de hoje, manteve-se a tendência decrescente da sismicidade, quer em termos do número de eventos registados, quer da sua magnitude.

Entre as 00:00h e as 18:00h foram registados apenas alguns eventos de magnitude inferior a 3 na escala de Richter, todos de natureza tectónica. Como é normal neste tipo de atividade, apesar da tendência decrescente observada, podem ocorrer pontualmente alguns picos de maior libertação de energia, pelo que se mantêm os níveis de vigilância e as recomendações normais para este tipo de situações.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2018 às 21:05)

2018-02-13 20:40:38 38.603 -29.660 2.8 ML W Faial
2018-02-13 17:10:25 39.045 -28.301 2.3 ML W Graciosa
2018-02-13 14:44:48 38.025 -25.953 2.0 ML Fossa Hirondelle


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2018 às 23:44)

A crise sísmica de São Miguel parece ter acabado tão brusca e rapidamente quanto começou! 

Na zona de Arraiolos parece tem estado tudo calmo, já há vários dias que não ocorrem sismos na zona.


----------



## Fada (16 Fev 2018 às 22:16)

Acabou nos Açores, mas vai forte na Islândia.

Haverá alguma relação?


----------



## Lightning (17 Fev 2018 às 00:47)

Fada disse:


> Acabou nos Açores, mas vai forte na Islândia.
> 
> Haverá alguma relação?



A falha, pelo menos, é a mesma.


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Fev 2018 às 18:37)

Tudo calmo por aqui e sobrevivemos ao tsunami ... lool 

Em tom de brincadeira e num registo mais humorístico um amigo meu micaelense disse que a culpa destes abalos foi dos terceirenses por andarem todos a saltar nos bailinhos de Carnaval e depois São Miguel é que sofreu ... 

Felizmente parece que o pior já passou ... Esperemos que se mantenha assim ...


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2018 às 23:01)




----------



## jorgepaulino (19 Fev 2018 às 23:11)

MSantos disse:


> ....
> Na zona de Arraiolos parece tem estado tudo calmo, já há vários dias que não ocorrem sismos na zona.



Psiuuuuu não os acordem ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Fev 2018 às 20:46)

21-02-2018 14:35
Terceira
Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:57 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 21 de fevereiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SW da Serreta, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Serreta, ilha Terceira.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA



Alguém aqui no fórum que more por lá e tenha sentido alguma coisa?

Escusado será dizer que aqui por Angra não se sentiu absolutamente nada ... 

Este 2018 tem estado mesmo animado no que a sismos sentidos diz respeito ...


----------



## jorgepaulino (21 Fev 2018 às 23:12)

Parece-me uma boa iniciativa.

Espero que se estenda às freguesias, ensinando às pessoas as regras básicas.


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2018 às 23:59)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Parece-me uma boa iniciativa.
> 
> Espero que se estenda às freguesias, ensinando às pessoas as regras básicas.



Boa iniciativa!

Uma população informada e consciente é meio caminho andado para uma minimização de uma eventual ocorrência!


----------



## fablept (22 Fev 2018 às 01:45)

Wessel1985 disse:


> 21-02-2018 14:35
> Terceira
> Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:57 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 21 de fevereiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SW da Serreta, ilha Terceira.
> ...



Serreta? Nem te recordo de ver um sismo sentido na Serreta, talvez os últimos foram na erupção de 99/00..

O IVAR tem lá o anúncio que "a actividade sísmica nos Açores encontra se ligeiramente acima do normal", a zona do Fogo-Congro já voltou ao seu normal, o IVAR deve andar a detectar sismicidade por outras bandas..

A placa euro-asiatica anda um pouco irrequieta este ano...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 10:47)

*Deco defende criação de um fundo sísmico*
HÁ 2 HORAS
1
A associação de defesa do consumidor defende a criação de um fundo sísmico face ao "risco real e eminente". A Deco recomenda a confirmação da cobertura por parte dos seguros a fenómenos sísmicos.
... http://observador.pt/2018/02/22/deco-defende-criacao-de-um-fundo-sismico/


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Fev 2018 às 21:04)

fablept disse:


> Serreta? Nem te recordo de ver um sismo sentido na Serreta, talvez os últimos foram na erupção de 99/00..
> 
> O IVAR tem lá o anúncio que "a actividade sísmica nos Açores encontra se ligeiramente acima do normal", a zona do Fogo-Congro já voltou ao seu normal, o IVAR deve andar a detectar sismicidade por outras bandas..
> 
> A placa euro-asiatica anda um pouco irrequieta este ano...




Pois ... de facto desde essa erupção submarina que não existia registo de atividade sísmica por aquela zona ... 

E no mapa de sismicidade o epicentro parece-me ter sido nas encostas da Serreta e penso que se não é em terra é muito próximo de terra dai ter sido sentido nas localidades próximas ... 

O local da erupção submarina não é muito longe deste epicentro mas ainda dista uns quilómetros dali ...

A verdade é que até agora parece ter sido um evento isolado ... apenas estranho por ser no local onde foi cuja sismicidade nos tempos modernos é muito pouco comum ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Fev 2018 às 21:13)

Entretanto mais um sentido no Continente ...

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 22-02-2018 18:48
_2018-02-22 19:16:04_
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 22-02-2018 pelas 18:48 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 1.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou SE de Alvito. 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Alvito. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 

Fonte - IPMA


----------



## Prof BioGeo (22 Fev 2018 às 22:01)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Parece-me uma boa iniciativa.
> 
> Espero que se estenda às freguesias, ensinando às pessoas as regras básicas.


Excelente iniciativa! E coma participação do Prof. Dr. Rui Dias será, sem qualquer dúvida, uma sessão extremamente interessante. É um comunicador exímio e com um profundo conhecimento da Geologia da região (e não só!). Quem puder, não perca!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 22:12)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Excelente iniciativa! E coma participação do Prof. Dr. Rui Dias será, sem qualquer dúvida, uma sessão extremamente interessante. É um comunicador exímio e com um profundo conhecimento da Geologia da região (e não só!). Quem puder, não perca!


Sim ele é fabuloso! Foi meu professor...


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2018 às 23:07)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Entretanto mais um sentido no Continente ...
> 
> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 22-02-2018 18:48
> _2018-02-22 19:16:04_
> ...



Até já estava a estranhar tanto tempo sem uns tremeliques subterrâneos no Alentejo! 

Já houve uma pequena réplica com magnitude de 0.8 a SW do 1ºsismo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 10:05)

O sul anda um pouco activo...

*2018-02-23 21:47:38.0* 36.58  N  11.27  W  31 2.4  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2018-02-23 19:53:41.0* 36.75  N  10.82  W  1 2.0  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2018-02-21 18:50:53.0* 36.28  N  8.18  W  14 2.2  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-02-19 22:33:23.0* 36.75  N  11.30  W  32 2.2  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2018-02-19 19:58:44.7* 35.59  N  3.75  W  10 2.8  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-02-19 15:42:02.0* 38.92  N  11.40  W  10 2.4  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2018-02-18 20:41:36.9* 35.46  N  3.59  W  30 3.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-02-18 04:38:40.3* 35.57  N  3.66  W  40 3.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-02-15 00:23:20.0* 35.43  N  5.08  W  25 2.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-02-11 03:48:07.0* 36.87  N  9.05  W  30 2.3  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## jorgepaulino (24 Fev 2018 às 10:53)

MSantos disse:


> Até já estava a estranhar tanto tempo sem uns tremeliques subterrâneos no Alentejo!



Por aqui um pequeno agora mesmo.


----------



## jorgepaulino (24 Fev 2018 às 11:06)

Já está a informação no IPMA:

2018-02-24 10:52 38,78 -7,96 3 1,4 NE Arraiolos --- --- -


----------



## Lightning (25 Fev 2018 às 00:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O sul anda um pouco activo...
> 
> *2018-02-23 21:47:38.0* 36.58  N  11.27  W  31 2.4  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
> *2018-02-23 19:53:41.0* 36.75  N  10.82  W  1 2.0  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE



Começo a odiar aquela zona... 

https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/iscgem812637#executive
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/iscgem812637#region-info


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Fev 2018 às 19:36)

Mais um pequeno sismo sentido ontem em São Miguel ...


24-02-2018 11:30
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 10:54 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 24 de fevereiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a W da Ribeirinha, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Matriz da Ribeira Grande, S. Miguel.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 20:10)

*Ultima Hora: Sismo de M4.3 em São Miguel, Açores*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 20:12)

*Magnitude ML 4.3 
Region AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL *
Date time 2018-03-02 19:39:46.6 UTC
Location 38.28 N ; 25.77 W
Depth 60 km
Distances 1450 km W of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 19:39:46.6 2018-03-02 
61 km N of Ponta Delgada, Portugal / pop: 20,100 / local time: 18:39:46.6 2018-03-02 
56 km N of Rabo de Peixe, Portugal / pop: 7,700 / local time: 18:39:46.6 2018-03-02 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=651980


----------



## lserpa (2 Mar 2018 às 20:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Ultima Hora: Sismo de M4.3 em São Miguel, Açores*



Fossa hirondelle


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2018 às 20:15)

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## lserpa (2 Mar 2018 às 20:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude ML 4.3
> Region AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL *
> Date time 2018-03-02 19:39:46.6 UTC
> Location 38.28 N ; 25.77 W
> ...



Foi a umas dezenas de quilómetros mais à esquerda. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (2 Mar 2018 às 20:16)

Cá está






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (2 Mar 2018 às 21:13)

Por Ponta Delgada (S.Pedro), não senti nada, mas estava a conduzir. Relataram me que nas Sete Cidades foi bem sentido..


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2018 às 22:47)

Ao menos desta vez não houve alusão a _tsunamis_. A piada da situação é que neste caso fazia mais sentido ao invés de sismos com epicentros em terra.

Nessa altura estava perto do Parque Atlântico. Não senti nada.



> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 02-03-2018 pelas 18:39 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.3 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 25 km a Oeste-Noroeste de Ginetes (S. Miguel).
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Mosteiros, intensidade III nas regioes de Ponta Delgada, Ribeira Grande e Vila Franca.


----------



## Cagarro (2 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

Este eu senti e bem pela zona das feteiras. Até os lustres da casa do meu primo dançavam no tecto. Alguém sabe qual a origem deste sismo?
Ou melhor, é de origem vulcânica ou tectônica?


----------



## fablept (3 Mar 2018 às 14:41)

Sismos na Fossa Hirondelle são de origem tectónica, é normal ocorrer anualmente sismos a rondar magnitude 4..


----------



## Cagarro (3 Mar 2018 às 14:50)

Este eu senti e bem pela zona das feteiras. Até os lustres da casa do meu primo dançavam no tecto. Alguém sabe qual a origem deste sismo?
Ou melhor, é de origem vulcânica ou tectônica?


fablept disse:


> Sismos na Fossa Hirondelle são de origem tectónica, é normal ocorrer anualmente sismos a rondar magnitude 4..


 Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!
Sempre julguei que a fossa Hirondelle correspondia a um vulcão submarino, daí a minha dúvida!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2018 às 21:31)




----------



## jorgepaulino (7 Mar 2018 às 23:45)

Infelizmente não pude estar presente mas parece que Arraiolos é neste momento uma das zonas mais monitorizada do país.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 23:35)

*Magnitude 2.6
Region PORTUGAL*
Date time 2018-03-12 23:11:55.0 UTC
Location 39.63 N ; 8.72 W
Depth 15 km
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=654021#


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 23:37)

Foi aqui muito perto mas não senti... é o primeiro sismo que me lembro na Batalha... o IPMA refere E Batalha.


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2018 às 23:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude 2.6
> Region PORTUGAL*
> Date time 2018-03-12 23:11:55.0 UTC
> Location 39.63 N ; 8.72 W
> ...



Deve ter sido uma estalactite que caiu do tecto de alguma das muitas grutas da zona!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 23:44)

*Revisto:*

*Magnitude ML 2.7 
Region PORTUGAL *
Date time 2018-03-12 23:11:54.2 UTC
Location 39.67 N ; 8.64 W
Depth 16 km
Distances 114 km N of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 23:11:54.2 2018-03-12 
16 km SE of Leiria, Portugal / pop: 45,200 / local time: 23:11:54.2 2018-03-12 
4 km E of Santa Catarina da Serra, Portugal / pop: 4,500 / local time: 23:11:54.2 2018-03-12 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=654021#summary


----------



## Savn (12 Mar 2018 às 23:54)

Ainda senti bem, estava na secretária e a cadeira e o portátil deram sinal, por muito pouco tempo. Corri logo ao fórum para ver algum relato, fui ao IPMA e não vi nada na altura. Ainda fiquei a pensar...


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2018 às 00:03)

http://shakemap.ipma.pt/ / http://shakemap.ipma.pt/2018031223115501/intensity.html


----------



## MSantos (13 Mar 2018 às 10:05)

Savn disse:


> Ainda senti bem, estava na secretária e a cadeira e o portátil deram sinal, por muito pouco tempo. Corri logo ao fórum para ver algum relato, fui ao IPMA e não vi nada na altura. Ainda fiquei a pensar...



Em Leiria na Guimarota não dei por nada. 



> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 12-03-2018 pelas 23:11 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Este da Batalha.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Leiria.
> 
> Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2018 às 23:25)

Sismográfo instalado na Escola Secundária de Loulé

http://geoserver.iris.edu/content/loule


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2018 às 14:02)

*2018-03-19 13:41:47.0*_18min ago_ 36.35  N  7.58  W  8 2.3  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-03-19 13:19:15.3*_41min ago_ 37.34  N  4.60  W  12 3.1  SPAIN
*2018-03-19 10:58:45.0*_3hr 01min ago_ 37.00  N  10.37  W  31 2.2  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2018-03-18 01:56:24.0* 36.60  N  8.40  W  20 2.3  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-03-17 06:30:11.2* 36.23  N  7.83  W  40 3.1  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-03-15 20:19:43.0* 36.08  N  7.83  W  1 2.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-03-15 08:27:36.0* 36.58  N  11.13  W  25 2.0  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2018 às 14:03)

*MagnitudeML 3.2
RegionAZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL*
Date time2018-03-19 11:07:35.0 UTC
Location38.27 N ; 30.63 WDepth10 km
Distances1872 km W of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 11:07:35.0 2018-03-19
440 km W of Ponta Delgada, Portugal / pop: 20,100 / local time: 10:07:35.0 2018-03-19
171 km W of Ribeira Grande, Portugal / pop: 5,200 / local time: 10:07:35.0 2018-03-19
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=654938


----------



## fablept (26 Mar 2018 às 18:41)

Dois sismos sentidos hoje na ilha de São Miguel:

Ml 2.0 - 12:29h - III/IV -S. Miguel: Povoacao e Ribeira Quente III -S. Miguel: Furnas
Ml 0.8 - 12:43h - II -S. Miguel: Furnas


Durante a noite tambem tem uns registos meios suspeitos em São Miguel, mas não consigo descortinar o que são:


----------



## vamm (27 Mar 2018 às 07:24)

Houve um sismo de 1.6 às 21h01 de ontem a NW de Ourique. Eu não ouvi ou senti nada, mas já li relatos pelo facebook de gente que ouviu e que os animais ficaram irrequietos com isso.


----------



## lserpa (2 Abr 2018 às 23:06)

Sismo no Faial






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Abr 2018 às 13:20)

*MagnitudeML 3.4
RegionPORTUGAL*
Date time2018-04-06 10:55:46.0 UTC
Location37.12 N ; 9.47 W
Depth24 km
Distances180 km S of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 11:55:46.0 2018-04-06 
137 km W of Faro, Portugal / pop: 41,400 / local time: 11:55:46.0 2018-04-06 
48 km W of Sagres, Portugal / pop: 2,000 / local time: 11:55:46.0 2018-04-06 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=658119


----------



## meko60 (6 Abr 2018 às 13:57)

Boa tarde.
Sabem se foi sentido a SW do território continental?


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2018 às 14:12)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Sabem se foi sentido a SW do território continental?


*Sismo registado ao largo do Algarve*
Um sismo de magnitude 3,4 foi registado, esta sexta-feira de manhã, pelas 11.55 horas, ao largo do Algarve, a 45 quilómetros a Oeste-Noroeste do Cabo de São Vicente.

Até ao momento, não há qualquer confirmação de que o sismo tenha sido sentido, revela o IPMA.
_______________
Fonte: Jornal de Notícias


----------



## fablept (9 Abr 2018 às 17:47)

Sismo sentido em São Brás (São Miguel - Açores)

2.1  - Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel) - 07:18h

O epicentro do sismo foi localizado na zona da crise sísmica de Fevereiro. 2 minutos antes de ocorrer este sismo, ocorreu outro de menor magnitude na mesma zona


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2018 às 18:43)

*2018-04-14 16:55:25.0*_43min ago_ 40.60  N  29.27  W  15 *3.6  AZORES ISLANDS REGION
2018-04-14 16:53:11.5*_45min ago_ 40.48  N  29.57  W  10 *4.8  AZORES ISLANDS REGION*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2018 às 19:18)

Já são 4 sismos...

*2018-04-14 17:13:39.1*_1hr 01min ago_ 40.49  N  29.36  W  40 *4.6  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
2018-04-14 16:56:27.0*_1hr 18min ago_ 40.70  N  28.73  W  15* 3.8  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
2018-04-14 16:55:25.0*_1hr 19min ago_ 40.60  N  29.27  W  15 *3.6  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
2018-04-14 16:53:11.5*_1hr 21min ago_ 40.48  N  29.57  W  10 *4.8  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=34&typ=euro#2*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2018 às 19:48)

Mais um...

*2018-04-14 18:34:17.8*_13min ago_ 40.75  N  29.24  W  40 *4.9  AZORES ISLANDS REGION *


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Abr 2018 às 19:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já são 4 sismos...
> 
> *2018-04-14 17:13:39.1*_1hr 01min ago_ 40.49  N  29.36  W  40 *4.6  AZORES ISLANDS REGION
> 2018-04-14 16:56:27.0*_1hr 18min ago_ 40.70  N  28.73  W  15* 3.8  AZORES ISLANDS REGION
> ...





luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais um...
> 
> *2018-04-14 18:34:17.8*_13min ago_ 40.75  N  29.24  W  40 *4.9  AZORES ISLANDS REGION *



Epá e não são propriamente dos ligeirinhos..


----------



## jorgepaulino (15 Abr 2018 às 01:34)

Por aqui um pequeno ronco agora mesmo.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2018 às 02:24)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Epá e não são propriamente dos ligeirinhos..


E houve outro de 4.1 ás 21:38h. Entretanto, parece que também está a mexer com as falhas do país, estava tudo muito calmo. Houve um de 2.0 a NW de Aljustrel e outro logo a seguir mas mais fraco na zona de Monchique que penso ser tudo da mesma falha.
E a falha da zona de Arraiolos também está novamente a dar sinais de vida, no entanto, há registo de apenas um sismo ás 21:39h, mas fora do local onde ocorreram os outros todos. O que o @jorgepaulino relatou não foi registado até ao momento pela rede sísmica do IPMA.


----------



## jorgepaulino (15 Abr 2018 às 09:24)

Já lá está mas estou no telemóvel agora e não consigo copiar.

Edit:
Cá está ele:
2018-04-15 00:33:13 38.80 -7.97 2 1.0 NE Arraiolos IPMA


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2018 às 11:58)

*2018-04-14 21:37:47.4* 40.47  N  29.25  W  20 *4.7  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
2018-04-14 18:34:13.0* 40.73  N  29.35  W  10 *5.2  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
2018-04-14 17:13:39.1* 40.49  N  29.36  W  40 *4.6  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
2018-04-14 16:56:27.0* 40.70  N  28.73  W  15 *3.8  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
2018-04-14 16:55:25.0* 40.60  N  29.27  W  15 *3.6  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
2018-04-14 16:53:11.5* 40.48  N  29.57  W  10 *4.8  AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=34&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2018 às 15:11)

*Magnitude    3.5
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time    2018-04-15 13:43:35.0 UTC
Location    40.67 N ; 28.97 W
Depth    5 km
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=659757


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Abr 2018 às 12:39)

Boas ...

Estes sismos felizmente ainda são afastados das ilhas uns bons quilómetros para norte porque se fossem um bocadinho mais para sul iríamos ter um festival de dança bem animado por aqui ... 

Que continuem os epicentros bem longe de nós ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2018 às 23:35)

Operação Fénix 2018 em Tavira

Simulacro de um sismo de 7.0 na falha de Santo Estevão

Podem ler, todas as notícias referentes a este exercício/simulacro neste blog: http://safeplace52.blogspot.pt/


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Abr 2018 às 13:41)

Não foi em Portugal mas...

*M 3.6 - STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR - 2018-04-18 10:33:30 UTC*
*https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=660268*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Abr 2018 às 14:17)

*2018-04-26 11:13:19.0*_2hr 02min ago_ 36.37  N  5.30  W  5 *4.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR 
2018-04-26 03:33:58.0*_9hr 42min ago_ 37.13  N  10.97  W  32 *4.1  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE *
*https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=63&typ=euro#2*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 11:24)

*Magnitude mb 4.9 
Region AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
Date time 2018-05-04 02:24:19.5 UTC
Location 36.27 N ; 33.83 W
Depth 2 km
Distances 2187 km SE of Saint-Pierre, Saint Pierre and Miquelon / pop: 6,200 / local time: 00:24:19.5 2018-05-04 
744 km W of Ponta Delgada, Portugal / pop: 20,100 / local time: 02:24:19.5 2018-05-04 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=663386


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2018 às 15:06)

Parece que foi sentido ontem um sismo aqui no concelho de Leiria (Coimbrão), por aqui eu não dei por nada. 



> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 03-05-2018 pelas 18:40 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude *2.2* (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de *20 km a Norte da Marinha Grande*.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III(escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Coimbrão, distrito de Leiria.
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mai 2018 às 00:45)

*MagnitudeML 2.7
RegionPORTUGAL*
Date time2018-05-09 23:27:11.4 UTC
Location38.77 N ; 7.76 W
Depth15 km
Distances120 km E of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 00:27:11.4 2018-05-10 
26 km NE of Évora, Portugal / pop: 55,700 / local time: 00:27:11.4 2018-05-10 
17 km SW of Estremoz, Portugal / pop: 9,400 / local time: 00:27:11.4 2018-05-10


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2018 às 11:14)

Magnitude ML 2.1
Region PORTUGAL
Date time 2018-05-11 01:57:56.0 UTC
Location 41.68 N ; 8.60 W
Depth 15 km
Distances 332 km N of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 02:57:56.0 2018-05-11 
19 km E of Viana do Castelo, Portugal / pop: 15,600 / local time: 02:57:56.0 2018-05-11 
10 km S of Ponte do Lima, Portugal / pop: 44,700 / local time: 02:57:56.0 2018-05-11


----------



## lserpa (11 Mai 2018 às 11:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Magnitude ML 2.1
> Region PORTUGAL
> Date time 2018-05-11 01:57:56.0 UTC
> Location 41.68 N ; 8.60 W
> ...



Ah! Nunca tinha visto um tão perto de V. Castelo! 
Será que é mesmo de origem natural?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2018 às 11:26)

lserpa disse:


> Ah! Nunca tinha visto um tão perto de V. Castelo!
> Será que é mesmo de origem natural?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


A 15Km de profundidade deve ser... mas não conheço bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mai 2018 às 08:37)

*Magnitude ML 2.5 
Region STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR *
Date time 2018-05-12 05:37:24.0 UTC
Location 36.58 N ; 7.37 W
Depth 14 km
Distances 187 km W of Gibraltar, Gibraltar / pop: 26,600 / local time: 07:37:24.0 2018-05-12 
70 km SE of Faro, Portugal / pop: 41,400 / local time: 06:37:24.0 2018-05-12


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mai 2018 às 19:59)

IPMA
*Pelo menos 17 pequenos sismos registados nas últimas 48 horas na região do Minho*
17 DE MAIO DE 2018 - 15:35


Abalos com epicentro em Este-Sudeste de Pontevedra

Nas últimas 48 horas as estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente registaram pequenos abalos na região do Minho.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) registou pelas 02h07 um sismo de magnitude 2.7 na escala de Richter com epicentro a cerca de oito quilómetros a Este-Sudeste de Pontevedra e pelas 06h13 outro abalo idêntico, com a mesma magnitude e o mesmo epicentro.

À TSF, Fernando Carrilho explica que foram emitidas duas notificações, mas houve mais ocorrências.
https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interi...imas-48-horas-na-regiao-do-minho-9350891.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mai 2018 às 16:22)

*2018-05-18 22:15:36.0 40.85  N  29.05  W  10 3.6  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
2018-05-18 22:05:00.0 40.77  N  29.05  W  5 3.2  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=34&typ=euro#2*


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 13:29)

*Magnitudemb 4.1
RegionMADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION*
Date time2018-05-20 11:51:06.6 UTC
Location34.91 N ; 15.04 W 
Depth40 km
Distances675 km SW of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 12:51:06.6 2018-05-20 
306 km NE of Funchal, Portugal / pop: 101,000 / local time: 12:51:06.6 2018-05-20 
235 km NE of Camacha, Portugal / pop: 8,700 / local time: 12:51:06.6 2018-05-20


----------



## jorgepaulino (26 Mai 2018 às 22:05)

Pareceu-me algo pequeno por aqui agora mesmo.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2018 às 22:42)

Confirma-se.


----------



## jorgepaulino (26 Mai 2018 às 22:44)

E estávamos na cozinha com a TV em bom som! Tão fundo e tão "pequeno" e ouvi-se o malandro!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mai 2018 às 14:22)

*Magnitude Mw 4.7 
Region AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
Date time 2018-05-31 11:39:49.0 UTC
Location 42.34 N ; 29.31 W
Depth 40 km
Distances 1752 km W of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 12:39:49.0 2018-05-31 
598 km NW of Ponta Delgada, Portugal / pop: 20,100 / local time: 11:39:49.0 2018-05-31 
382 km N of Lagoa, Portugal / pop: 9,300 / local time: 11:39:49.0 2018-05-31 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=670790


----------



## jorgepaulino (31 Mai 2018 às 19:09)

Por aqui são só pequeninos, mas ainda bem!

2018-05-31 02:41:38 38.78 -7.98 12 1.1 NE Arraiolos IPMA

Este desta madrugada foi mais um para a categoria de "ouvidos" !


----------



## jorgepaulino (2 Jun 2018 às 19:29)

Ontem ocorreram 2, um quase 24H depois do outro, e o das 10 da noite fui logo notificado que foi "ouvido".

2018-06-01 02:40:33 38.79 -7.99 13 0.9 N Arraiolos IPMA
2018-06-01 21:04:34 38.78 -7.95 9 1.1 NE Arraiolos IPMA


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jun 2018 às 12:50)

*Magnitude ML 3.1 
Region PORTUGAL *
Date time 2018-06-03 05:14:27.6 UTC
Location 37.05 N ; 8.69 W
Depth 40 km
Distances 189 km S of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 06:14:27.6 2018-06-03 
68 km W of Faro, Portugal / pop: 41,400 / local time: 06:14:27.6 2018-06-03 
6 km S of Lagos, Portugal / pop: 18,900 / local time: 06:14:27.6 2018-06-03


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Jun 2018 às 22:01)

22:00, dois seguidos!


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Jun 2018 às 23:18)

jorgepaulino disse:


> 22:00, dois seguidos!



O IPMA pelo menos até agora só mostra 1 na lista, mas foram 2, assim que acabou o ruído do primeiro, passados poucos segundos foi um mais fraco.

2018-06-03 21:00:51 38.78 -7.97 8 1.4 NE Arraiolos IPMA


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2018 às 14:47)

jorgepaulino disse:


> O IPMA pelo menos até agora só mostra 1 na lista, mas foram 2, assim que acabou o ruído do primeiro, passados poucos segundos foi um mais fraco.
> 
> 2018-06-03 21:00:51 38.78 -7.97 8 1.4 NE Arraiolos IPMA



Estão lá os dois!


> *2018-06-03 21:00:51*    38.78    -7.98    11    *1.5 *   NE Arraiolos
> *2018-06-03 21:00:19*    38.78    -7.97    12    *1.5 *   NE Arraiolos


----------



## jorgepaulino (11 Jun 2018 às 23:23)

Mais um por aqui à pouco. O IGN já o tem, mas geralmente os Espanhóis dão mais magnitude do que o IPMA.
O ruído parece que durou mais que o normal.

*Evento* *Fecha* *Hora UTC* *Hora Local
(*)* *Latitud* *Longitud* *Profundidad
(km)* *Magnitud* *Tipo Mag.
Int. max.
Localizacion*
es2018haafn 11/06/2018 21:47:11 23:47:11 38.7271 -7.9179 14 2.2 mbLg   E ARRAIOLOS.POR


----------



## MSantos (11 Jun 2018 às 23:49)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Mais um por aqui à pouco. O IGN já o tem, mas geralmente os Espanhóis dão mais magnitude do que o IPMA.
> O ruído parece que durou mais que o normal.
> 
> *Evento* *Fecha* *Hora UTC* *Hora Local
> ...



Cá está ele!

*2018-06  -  21:47:12  -  1.6  -  E Arraiolos *


----------



## jorgepaulino (12 Jun 2018 às 00:02)

Um pouco mais a sul que o normal, daí a "assinatura sonora" ter sido ligeiramente diferente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2018 às 21:09)

*Ilha de São Miguel regista incremento de atividade sísmica*
17 jun 2018 20:13

Este artigo é sobre Açores. Veja mais na secção Local.
A zona central da ilha de São Miguel, nos Açores, registou um "ligeiro incremento da atividade sísmica", desde o início da tarde de sexta-feira, informou hoje o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores.

“Segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), registou-se desde as 13:17 de sexta-feira [mais uma hora em Lisboa] um ligeiro incremento da atividade sísmica na parte central da ilha de São Miguel, mais concretamente na área compreendida entre o vulcão do Fogo e o vulcão das Furnas”, adiantou o serviço, numa nota divulgada pelo Gabinete de Apoio à Comunicação Social do Governo Regional.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, foram registados sismos de “baixa magnitude”, sendo os mais energéticos de “1,9 na escala de Richter”.

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores acrescenta que o CIVISA está “a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário”.

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/ilha-de-sao-miguel-regista-incremento-de-atividade-sismica


----------



## fablept (17 Jun 2018 às 21:26)

Localização dos sismos





Os sismos já estão a ocorrer desde sexta, e não colocaram nenhum sismo nas tabelas sísmicas, hoje às 17:20, lançam o comunicado e colocam todos os sismos (>Ml 1.5) na tabela...desde sexta. Não percebo o funcionamento do IVAR...

O epicentro é algo disperso, stress regional?


----------



## lserpa (17 Jun 2018 às 21:40)

fablept disse:


> Localização dos sismos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É difícil de tirar um padrão com os sismos registados no mapa. 
Em vez de haver um padrão de evolução ao longo da falha, parece que surgem perpendiculares a ela!
Questiono o mesmo, stress regional?! 
Eventos relacionados com a exploração hidrotermal? A aérea Coincide de grosso modo. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (17 Jun 2018 às 22:02)

As explorações geotérmicas ficam mais ou menos a norte do vulcão do Fogo, na imagem, situam-se no seguimento da estrada que tem a legenda "Ilha de São Miguel", geralmente sismos relacionados com exploração geotérmicas surgem em zonas junto às explorações..

Olhando para sismicidade das últimas 2 semanas, diria que é stress regional, na zona Fogo-Furnas registaram-se mais sismos de menor magnitude, pois a área está bem coberta de sismometros


----------



## fablept (18 Jun 2018 às 18:10)

2h com o sismometro a 2km SE da Lagoa do Fogo, nem um tremelico para a colecção. Valeu pelo sossego


----------



## fablept (20 Jun 2018 às 17:09)

> Atividade Sísmica na parte central da ilha de S. Miguel - Atualização
> 
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a atividade sísmica na parte central da ilha de S. Miguel, na área compreendida entre o Vulcão do Fogo e o Vulcão das Furnas, que se iniciou no passado dia 15 de junho, se mantém acima dos valores de referência, embora tenha vindo a evidenciar uma tendência decrescente.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.ivar.azores.gov.pt/Paginas/home-cvarg.aspx


----------



## fablept (27 Jun 2018 às 12:16)

*Sismo sentido de Ml2.7 na Ilha Terceira - Pico Alto*




https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=683268

Segundo o CIVISA, tem ocorrido alguma actividade na zona do Vulcão Pico Alto na ilha Terceira e continua a ocorrer alguma actividade entre o vulcão do Fogo e das Furnas na ilha de São Miguel



> Atividade Sísmica na ilha Terceira e na parte central da ilha de S. Miguel
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde as 02:33 (hora local=UTC) do dia 27 de junho, registou-se um incremento da atividade sísmica na parte central da ilha Terceira, mais concretamente na área do Vulcão do Pico Alto.
> Os sismos registados têm baixa magnitude, tendo o sismo mais energético ocorrido às 02:41, com magnitude 2,7 na escala de Richter. Este evento teve epicentro a 4 km a S dos Biscoitos e, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Biscoitos, concelho da Praia da Vitória, e intensidade III em Angra do Heroísmo.
> O CIVISA informa, ainda, que a atividade sísmica na parte central da ilha de S. Miguel, na área compreendida entre o Vulcão do Fogo e o Vulcão das Furnas, que se iniciou no passado dia 15 de junho, se mantém acima dos valores de referência.
> ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Jun 2018 às 22:57)

Boa Noite a todos. 

Aqui por Angra do Heroísmo temos neste momento o São João em altas mas não se sentiu o sismo por estas bandas … 

Mas sei de relatos que na zona norte da ilha mais concretamente na Agualva foi bem sentido …

Cumprimentos e obrigado pelas informações disponibilizadas sempre úteis


----------



## fablept (29 Jun 2018 às 14:01)

Segundo os dados do IPMA estão a ocorrer sismos >20km de profundidade no Maciço do Fogo, estes sismos não são comuns nesta zona, desde 2003 a Janeiro deste ano, apenas ocorreram 2 sismos a profundidade >20km





Melhor resolução: https://ibb.co/hyYrzy

IPMA/CIVISA>ISC>CartoDB


----------



## fablept (5 Jul 2018 às 13:34)

Caminhamos para 3 semanas de "actividade ligeiramente acima do normal" na ilha de São Miguel e cerca de 2 semanas na Ilha Terceira



> A atividade sísmica em curso, quer em na ilha de São Miguel quer na ilha Terceira, encontra-se “numa situação estável”, pese embora existir “uma atividade mais ou menos constante mas que, apesar de ser diminuta, encontra-se acima dos valores de referência”, afirmou Teresa Ferreira, presidente da direção do Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA).
> 
> 
> A atividade sísmica na ilha de São Miguel teve início a 15 de junho com evento de pequena magnitude e “não têm sido sentidos pela população. Na Terceira a atividade sísmica está centrada na parte central da ilha, no vulcão do Pico alto e é de baixa magnitude, sendo que no primeiro dia de atividade sísmica (27 junho), houve um evento que foi sentido pela população”, explicou Teresa Ferreira, adiantando que desde então, “temos assistido a um decréscimo na atividade sísmica e não temos conhecimento que qualquer outro evento que tenha sido sentido pela população”, alertando contudo que “mantém-se a possibilidade face à instabilidade sísmica existente na zona que algum outro evento possa vir a ser sentido”.
> ...


Fonte:
https://www.acorianooriental.pt/not...eira-encontra-se-numa-situacao-estavel-289881


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2018 às 14:31)

*Magnitude ML 3.9 
Region AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
Date time 2018-07-10 10:07:38.6 UTC
Location 36.86 N ; 21.21 W
Depth 80 km
Distances 1083 km W of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 11:07:38.6 2018-07-10 
407 km E of Ponta Delgada, Portugal / pop: 20,100 / local time: 10:07:38.6 2018-07-10 
377 km E of Furnas, Portugal / pop: 1,600 / local time: 10:07:38.6 2018-07-10 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=690655#summary


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2018 às 15:41)

A falha da Vilariça tem mostrado alguma actividade na zona de Torre de Moncorvo, com 5 sismos nos últimos dias sendo que 2 deles foram sentidos.

Deixo aqui o comunicado do IPMA referente ao sismo com magnitude 2.9 (Richter) o mais forte até agora:



> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 13-07-2018 pelas 20:43 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Este de Torre de Moncorvo.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Torre de Moncorvo.
> 
> ...


----------



## jorgepaulino (16 Jul 2018 às 23:24)

Bom... 2.9 e 2.5 mesmo aquela profundidade já deve ter sido um estrondo jeitosinho!


----------



## fablept (17 Jul 2018 às 03:43)

No geral acho que a actividade sísmica em Portugal anda um pouco acima do normal, nos Açores já vamos para 1 mês de "Atividade sísmica na ilha Terceira e na parte central da ilha de S. Miguel ligeiramente acima do normal" (IVAR) , ontem ocorreu um sismo de 4.9 a 500km N da ilha Terceira, 3 dias atrás ocorreu um de 3.9 na Falha da Glória, e uma semana antes ocorreu um de 4.1 a 400km E da ilha de Santa Maria. Além da sismicidade de baixa magnitude na Terceira e em São Miguel, tem havido uns "estouros" algo relevantes nos arredores do arquipélago.

Sobre a ilha Terceira, o IVAR fala em sismos de origem tectónica, mas não deixo de pensar que a central geotérmica da ilha Terceira tenha alguma contribuição para esta sismicidade. Não é anormal centrais geotérmicas provocarem sismicidade.

Em São Miguel, o IVAR refere que não consegue confirmar se a sismicidade tem origem vulcânica, mas não descarta a hipótese. Tenho visto sismos de baixa frequência, sismos tectónicos que de acordo com a tabela sísmica do IPMA são de profundidade (>20km) e alguns registos que não consigo compreender o que são. No passado (recente), a sismicidade tectónica na zona do Fogo-Congro deu origem a actividade vulcânica (inflação, intrusão),  por isso não é de estranhar que esta actividade possa incluir actividade tectónica e vulcânica. O IVAR fala no comunicado desta interacção tectónica e vulcânica.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 16:06)

*Magnitude ML 3.1
Region AZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time 2018-07-19 13:42:13.0 UTC
Location 36.80 N ; 24.23 W
Depth 10 km
Distances 1346 km W of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 14:42:13.0 2018-07-19
164 km SE of Ponta Delgada, Portugal / pop: 20,100 / local time: 13:42:13.0 2018-07-19
145 km SE of Furnas, Portugal / pop: 1,600 / local time: 13:42:13.0 2018-07-19
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=695800


----------



## guimeixen (6 Ago 2018 às 07:30)

À alguns minutos acabei de ouvir um barulho que fez-me logo lembrar um sismo e sempre foi.


----------



## jorgepaulino (6 Ago 2018 às 20:35)

E lá por cima pelo norte do país, 11 registos no espaço de uma hora, sendo que 2 deles foram bem jeitosos.

Imagino a "algazarra" que terá sido... ainda bem que não foi cá em baixo! 

2018-08-06 06:54:04 41.69 -8.43 12 1.2 NE Vila Verde IPMA
2018-08-06 06:45:36 41.69 -8.43 12 1.6 NE Vila Verde IPMA
2018-08-06 06:40:27 41.69 -8.43 12 2.7 NE Vila Verde IPMA
2018-08-06 06:26:45 41.67 -8.46 5 0.9 NW Vila Verde IPMA
2018-08-06 06:25:38 41.67 -8.45 8 1.0 NW Vila Verde IPMA
2018-08-06 06:25:09 41.67 -8.47 5 0.9 NW Vila Verde IPMA
2018-08-06 06:22:23 41.69 -8.43 15 1.9 NE Vila Verde IPMA
*2018-08-06 06:13:33 41.66 -8.46 7 3.2 NW Vila Verde IPMA 
2018-08-06 06:13:32 41.65 -8.46 7 3.0 W Vila Verde IPMA *
2018-08-06 06:07:33 41.67 -8.42 5 0.8 NE Vila Verde IPMA
2018-08-06 05:56:39 41.70 -8.41 16 1.0 NE Vila Verde IPMA


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2018 às 10:35)

Novo sismo perto de Vila Verde.







Actividade sísmica na região, nos últimos dias.


----------



## lserpa (7 Ago 2018 às 11:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Novo sismo perto de Vila Verde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que é mesmo muito estranho é serem concentrados na mesma área 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vinc7e (7 Ago 2018 às 17:12)

Eu por acaso nao senti nenhum desses sismos em Vila Verde


----------



## fablept (7 Ago 2018 às 23:26)

*Sismos dois dias seguidos em Vila Verde: é normal?*


> Há dois dias consecutivos, na segunda-feira e hoje, que a população na zona de Vila Verde, distrito de Braga, sentiu pelo menos dois sismos logo de manhã cedo. O primeiro ocorreu pelas 7h13 locais, teve uma magnitude de 3,2 graus (na escala de Richter) e o epicentro foi próximo de Vila Verde, de acordo com o registo das estações da rede sísmica do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). O segundo sismo sentido, já esta terça-feira, como noticiou a agência Lusa, registou-se às 7h34, com uma magnitude de 3,1 graus e o epicentro foi a cerca de quatro quilómetros a norte-nordeste de Vila Verde. É isto normal? Fernando Carrilho, chefe da divisão de geofísica do IPMA, responde que sim, que até agora é normal.
> 
> “São sismos de muito pequena dimensão. Mas como são em terra, próximos das populações, as pessoas apercebem-se deles. À partida, não têm nada de excepcional. Não vimos, para já, nada de anómalo nesta situação. Fazem parte do historial de 10 a 20 sismos sentidos por ano no Continente”, explica o geofísico. “A zona Norte do território não é de facto onde a actividade sísmica é mais frequente. É a zona Sul, com origem no golfo de Cádis e no banco de Gorringe, a Sudoeste do cabo de São Vicente. Tipicamente, são gerados aí sismos de maior magnitude. E também na zona de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo, que não tem tido actividade sísmica relevante nos últimos anos.”
> 
> ...


Fonte:
https://www.publico.pt/2018/08/07/c...-magnitude-de-31-na-escala-de-richter-1840321


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 12:33)




----------



## 1337 (11 Ago 2018 às 12:38)

Não está fácil para estes lados


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 12:41)

1337 disse:


> Não está fácil para estes lados


Enquanto forem pequenos... mas o histórico diz-nos que embora a região norte seja sismicamente activa, raramente gera sismos de grau elevado...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2018 às 12:58)

A actividade sísmica é baixa na região norte de Portugal, mas na Galiza já é maior...


----------



## guimeixen (12 Ago 2018 às 16:22)

Aqui também senti esse sismo de ontem. As janelas tremeram um pouco e os meus braços, que estavam apoiados numa mesa, também tremeram um pouco juntamente com a mesa.


----------



## 1337 (13 Ago 2018 às 22:12)

Mais um sismo acabado de sentir por aqui, porra não sei que se passa tantos sismos pequenos. Nunca ocorreu com esta frequência antes.


----------



## RamalhoMR (13 Ago 2018 às 22:16)

senti qualquer coisa tambem


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2018 às 22:21)

Esta tarde, fez um sismo a sul de Olhão (60 km) de 3.3 não foi sentido.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Ago 2018 às 22:22)

Algo raro, no Norte do país. É chato mas acaba por ser bom ir-se libertando energia, em vez de ser tudo de uma vez..


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2018 às 23:08)




----------



## fablept (14 Ago 2018 às 00:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Algo raro, no Norte do país. É chato mas acaba por ser bom ir-se libertando energia, em vez de ser tudo de uma vez..



São mesmo raros, mas episódios sísmicos destes de baixa magnitude já ocorrem no passado em Portugal Continental.. é aguardar até que fique estável.

Imaginando que a falha em causa pudesse causar um sismo de Mag 5, seriam precisos milhares de sismos de Mag 2 para libertar essa energia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 21:40)

*2018-08-20 18:13:02.0*_2hr 25min ago_ 36.17  N  10.68  W  21 3.1  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2018-08-19 20:41:04.0* 37.57  N  7.95  W  10 2.2  PORTUGAL
*2018-08-15 12:18:30.8* 35.91  N  8.65  W  30 3.0  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-08-15 02:45:35.0* 35.73  N  8.87  W  33 2.2  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2018-08-14 22:40:13.0* 36.74  N  11.05  W  30 2.0  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2018-08-14 07:45:24.0* 36.02  N  10.37  W  19 2.0  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2018 às 13:58)

*Magnitude mb 4.8 
Region AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
Date time 2018-08-24 08:20:47.7 UTC
Location 36.33 N ; 34.15 W
Depth 30 km
Distances 2161 km SE of Saint-Pierre, Saint Pierre and Miquelon / pop: 6,200 / local time: 06:20:47.7 2018-08-24 
770 km W of Ponta Delgada, Portugal / pop: 20,100 / local time: 08:20:47.7 2018-08-24


----------



## jorgepaulino (26 Ago 2018 às 02:01)

Passadas muitas semanas parece que voltou agora mesmo a dar sinal por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2018 às 02:37)

Já está no IPMA.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Ago 2018 às 00:32)

Boa noite. 
Mais um abanão.





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 08:44)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Mais um abanão.
> 
> 
> ...


Devias ter postado nos sismos internacionais...


----------



## Sanxito (29 Ago 2018 às 11:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Devias ter postado nos sismos internacionais...


Bom dia.
É verdade, estava distraído e nem me apercebi que estava no tópico errado. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (30 Ago 2018 às 02:32)

Tem ocorrido alguns sismos no vulcão do Fogo/Maciço Fogo/Congro nos últimos dias, sendo dois sentidos pela população:
Dia 21 - Ml2.6
Dia 29 - Ml2.2

Entretanto vi mais dois sismos relevantes na estação sísmica:
Dia 27 - <Ml1.5 - epicentro na Lagoa do Fogo (acho eu)
Dia 28 - <Ml1.5 - epicentro Fogo-Congro (acho eu)

Estes sismos tem ocorrido de forma isolada, ou seja, não estão associados a um enxame/swarm sísmico.

O vulcão do Fogo é o vulcão açoriano (em terra) que tem demonstrado o maior número de períodos de instabilidade, tem ocorrido nos últimos 30 anos (que eu saiba), crises sísmicas muito relevantes associadas a processos magmáticos, e em 2005 só não ocorreu uma erupção pois o magma não teve _momentum_ suficiente para atingir a superfície (erupção falhada), subiu e ficou-se a 2/3km de profundidade algures debaixo da Lagoa de São Brás (de acordo com um estudo). Mas se fosse apenas o episódio de 2005, este tinha sido um episódio isolado, e todos os vulcões tem os seus episódios isolados que não dão origem a uma erupção, mas para mim o problema, é que tem ocorrido episódios sucessivos antes e depois de 2005, que dá a sensação que este vulcão não está muito estável.

Mas será que este é o comportamento normal do vulcão? Episódios magmáticos sucessivos durante centenas de anos até atingir uma erupção? Ou será que ocorreu algo nos últimos 30 anos que deixou o sistema instável?


----------



## rokleon (4 Set 2018 às 07:15)

Senti há 1 minuto um abanão ligeiro!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Set 2018 às 07:16)

Fortíssimo sismo sentido neste momento. Estremeceu tudo e foi bem longo.


----------



## Cinza (4 Set 2018 às 07:17)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Fortíssimo sismo sentido neste momento. Estremeceu tudo e foi bem longo.



confirmo ainda estou a tremer (que susto) muito forte e bastante longo.


----------



## Umberto (4 Set 2018 às 07:19)

Confirmo as 07.13h sismo sentido em VN Gaia.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Set 2018 às 07:20)

Cinza disse:


> confirmo ainda estou a tremer muito forte e bastante longo


Eu acordei com o barulho e o abanão. Estou muito curioso com a magnitude disto.


----------



## rokleon (4 Set 2018 às 07:21)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Fortíssimo sismo sentido neste momento. Estremeceu tudo e foi bem longo.


Aqui não foi longo, foi 3 segundos, mas foi audível antes de sentir.


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2018 às 07:22)

Também foi sentido em Viseu. Bem audível o o barulho inicial e depois tudo tremeu.


----------



## Hawk (4 Set 2018 às 07:22)

Em Matosinhos sentiu-se muito num 4o andar... com portas do roupeiro a vibrar. Nunca tinha sentido.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Set 2018 às 07:25)

rokleon disse:


> Aqui não foi longo, foi 3 segundos, mas foi audível antes de sentir.


À vontade 5 segundos e deu perfeitamente para ouvir/sentir as ondas a passar e a ir embora.


----------



## Cinza (4 Set 2018 às 07:25)

o meu pai estava lá fora e teve a sensação de sentir o sismo a (correr), sentiu a vir e a seguir o seu caminho, não sei explicar bem mas foi o que ele sentiu, e também disse que as gatas ficaram quietas no inicio e com as orelhas para traz e depois começaram a correr.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Set 2018 às 07:25)

Cinza disse:


> o meu pai estava lá fora e teve a sensação de sentir o sismo a (correr), sentiu a vir e a seguir o seu caminho, não sei explicar bem mas foi o que ele sentiu, e também disse que as gatas ficaram quietas no inicio e com as orelhas para traz e depois começaram a correr.


Tal e qual o que senti.


----------



## CptRena (4 Set 2018 às 07:27)

Aqui também senti. Brutal
Terramoto às 6:14 UTC


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2018 às 07:27)

Sentido aqui no Porto e bem, estava no parapeito da janela apoiado com os braços e o prédio oscilou, grande abanão:








Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## NBiscaia (4 Set 2018 às 07:28)

Por aqui também senti uma abanão forte cerca de 2/3 segundos, por instantes pensei que ia ser mais longo.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Set 2018 às 07:29)

Confirma-se. 4.7,nada fraco.


----------



## fhff (4 Set 2018 às 07:51)

Por Torres Vedras não senti. Parece que o pessoal no Norte sentiu mais o abalo.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Set 2018 às 07:52)

Já não é o primeiro que sinto mas este foi bem mais intenso e duradouro. Bem, voltar a dormir


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 08:26)

Aqui não senti...


----------



## rokleon (4 Set 2018 às 08:29)

Esta fonte diz que foi 4.8, a ver-se claramente mais registos no Norte.




https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=710978

O IPMA ainda não tem registos no mapa de atividade sismica.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Set 2018 às 09:02)

Segundo o IPMA, foi de 4.6...
__________
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 04-09-2018 pelas 07:12 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude *4.6 (Richter)* e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 140 km a Noroeste de Peniche.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Santa Maria da Feira.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.
Fonte: IPMA


----------



## rokleon (4 Set 2018 às 09:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Segundo o IPMA, foi de 4.6...
> __________
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 04-09-2018 pelas 07:12 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude *4.6 (Richter)* e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 140 km a Noroeste de Peniche.
> 
> ...


Santa Maria da Feira no "represent"


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2018 às 09:58)

Já senti vários sismos, mas nunca tinha ouvido um. É a primeira vez que ouço 1 sem ter sentido. Acordei com o barulho e agora entendo. 
Muito diferente por exemplo de um trovão longo e muito mais intenso que um camião a passar. Dai ainda ter ficado uns minutos intrigado.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Set 2018 às 10:37)

dahon disse:


> Também foi sentido em Viseu. Bem audível o o barulho inicial e depois tudo tremeu.



Eu cá não dei por nada que estava a dormir o sono dos justos.


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2018 às 11:12)

Aqui em Leiria não dei por nada e ainda bem! Estava ainda a dormir quando se deu o sismo.

Entretanto já ocorreu uma réplica com 2.6 de magnitude com epicentro próximo do primeiro sismo.


----------



## rokleon (4 Set 2018 às 11:15)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu cá não dei por nada que estava a dormir o sono dos justos.


Eu estava acordado, se estivesse a dormir aposto que não me apercebia. Sou uma "pedra" literalmente. 
Foi fascinante e assustador ao mesmo tempo, nunca tinha sentido um sismo na minha vida. Parecia-me um trovão, depois senti a onda sismica a passar, como uma onda na água. Mas como não estou tão perto da costa e a uma cota razoavelmente superior, não foi tão forte, como suponho, como em Maceda ou cidades costeiras.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Set 2018 às 11:28)

rokleon disse:


> Eu estava acordado, se estivesse a dormir aposto que não me apercebia. Sou uma "pedra" literalmente.
> Foi fascinante e assustador ao mesmo tempo, nunca tinha sentido um sismo na minha vida. Parecia-me um trovão, depois senti a onda sismica a passar, como uma onda na água. Mas como não estou tão perto da costa e a uma cota razoavelmente superior, não foi tão forte, como suponho, como em Maceda ou cidades costeiras.



Eu tenho o sono leve mas não me apercebi de nada.


----------



## fablept (4 Set 2018 às 11:42)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Set 2018 às 12:06)




----------



## hurricane (4 Set 2018 às 12:49)

Se tivesse sido mais forte provavelmente originaria tambem um tsunami. Nao sei se Portugal estaria preparado para lidar com um sismo assim grande


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2018 às 13:09)

Ainda é um grande abanão para a zona, não? 4.6 já não é "pequeno".

E sim, a sensação que os sismos dão por vezes são bizarras. Na prática, sente-se literalmente as ondas a passar, foi o que também senti nos dois sismos que senti aqui. Primeiro ouve-se o som como se fosse um camião a passar (mas diferente - quando aconteceu aqui por 2 segundos ainda pensei que fosse o vizinho a meter música ) e só depois começa tudo a tremer.


----------



## fablept (4 Set 2018 às 13:26)

hurricane disse:


> Se tivesse sido mais forte provavelmente originaria tambem um tsunami. Nao sei se Portugal estaria preparado para lidar com um sismo assim grande



Nem todos os sismos de grande magnitude dão origem a tsunamis, mas para originar um tsunami, teria que ser muito mais forte...milhares de vezes mais forte (libertação de energia). E desconfio que a falha que deu origem a este sismo tenha capacidade para causar sismos a rondar M8, falhas destas conhecidas, só mais a sul,  na zona de Gorringe/Josephine.


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2018 às 13:31)

mais uma vez não senti nada porque estava a dormir, mas duvido que mesmo acordado sentisse


----------



## Nickname (4 Set 2018 às 13:55)

Não senti nada!!!
Nunca senti um sismo na vida.


----------



## Dematos (4 Set 2018 às 13:57)

Estava profundamente "ferrado"  a dormir; nao senti nada e não ouvi nada!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Set 2018 às 15:02)

Nickname disse:


> Não senti nada!!!
> Nunca senti um sismo na vida.



Eu senti quando era miúda. E disse à minha mãe. Ela não acreditou em mim. Só à noite, quando vimos o telejornal, é que ela percebeu que eu tinha razão.


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2018 às 15:16)

hurricane disse:


> Se tivesse sido mais forte provavelmente originaria tambem um tsunami. Nao sei se Portugal estaria preparado para lidar com um sismo assim grande



Para originar um tsunami teria que ser muito mais forte do que isto.

O único pais que se pode dizer que esteja preparado para lidar com sismos fortes com alguma regularidade é o Japão. E mesmo os japoneses podem sofrer bastantes danos e vitimas como aconteceu em Março de 2011.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Set 2018 às 16:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ainda é um grande abanão para a zona, não? 4.6 já não é "pequeno".
> 
> E sim, a sensação que os sismos dão por vezes são bizarras. Na prática, sente-se literalmente as ondas a passar, foi o que também senti nos dois sismos que senti aqui. Primeiro ouve-se o som como se fosse um camião a passar (mas diferente - quando aconteceu aqui por 2 segundos ainda pensei que fosse o vizinho a meter música ) e só depois começa tudo a tremer.


Quando ocorreu o sismo de Arraiolos no início do ano, foi exatamente essa sensação. Esse ainda foi mais forte que este, senti bem o abanão e ainda me caiu alguma tinta do teto do edifício onde estava, em cima. Se tivesse durado mais tempo, teria feito danos certamente. Entretanto, houve outras pessoas que apenas ouviram o barulho e que pensaram que seria um camião mas a sensação foi muito esquisita.
Em dezembro do ano passado, durante a madrugada houve outro sismo novamente em Arraiolos mas mais pequeno, tanto que apenas ouvi um grande estrondo na rua que até me fez ir ver o que se passava porque não é muito normal ouvir estrondos ás 2 da manhã por aqui. No dia a seguir, lá cheguei à conclusão que tinha sido um sismo graças aos registos. Em 2011, foi o de Sousel que foi praticamente a mesma sensação do de Arraiolos mas um pouco mais fraco.

A todos aqueles que nunca sentiram um sismo, nunca queiram ter essa experiência pois é assustadora.


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2018 às 16:32)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu cá não dei por nada que estava a dormir o sono dos justos.



Por incrível que pareça acordei com o som que antecipa o tremor. Como ainda estava na cama a sensação que tive foi a mesma de quando se está num colchão de ar numa piscina e alguém salta para a água e sentimos a ondulação por baixo de nós.

Há uns tempos também senti o de Arraiolos, mas foi diferente. O som inicial não era tão pronunciado e parecia que a frequência das ondas sísmicas era maior. 

Basicamente, este sismo parecia que tinha uma frequência de onda menor mas uma amplitude maior, isto comparativamente com o sismo de Arraiolos e tendo eu sentido os dois sismos no mesmo local.


----------



## Hawk (4 Set 2018 às 16:43)

Boa descrição do colchão de ar na piscina, exactamente aquilo que eu senti. Acrescentar só que a minha gata que estava na brincadeira na altura ficou em "modo offline" uns 30 segundos em cima da cama  Também nunca devia ter sentido nenhum.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2018 às 16:48)

Hawk disse:


> Boa descrição do colchão de ar na piscina, exactamente aquilo que eu senti. Acrescentar só que a minha gata que estava na brincadeira na altura ficou em "modo offline" uns 30 segundos em cima da cama  Também nunca devia ter sentido nenhum.


Hehe, no sismo de Arraiolos aconteceu o mesmo com a minha gata, aliás ela pressentiu o sismo ainda antes de nós todos, ficou muito séria com as orelhas em pé, depois fugiu assustada com o som e o tremor.


----------



## remember (4 Set 2018 às 16:53)

Que tipo de barulho se ouve? Eu não senti nada, mas estava aqui a ver os meus registos e vê-se algo!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Set 2018 às 17:03)

dahon disse:


> Por incrível que pareça acordei com o som que antecipa o tremor. Como ainda estava na cama a sensação que tive foi a mesma de quando se está num colchão de ar numa piscina e alguém salta para a água e sentimos a ondulação por baixo de nós.
> 
> Há uns tempos também senti o de Arraiolos, mas foi diferente. O som inicial não era tão pronunciado e parecia que a frequência das ondas sísmicas era maior.
> 
> Basicamente, este sismo parecia que tinha uma frequência de onda menor mas uma amplitude maior, isto comparativamente com o sismo de Arraiolos e tendo eu sentido os dois sismos no mesmo local.



Até tenho pena mas não dei mesmo por nada! Perguntei ao meu pai e também não sentiu nada. Que raio de família!


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2018 às 17:29)

remember disse:


> Que tipo de barulho se ouve? Eu não senti nada, mas estava aqui a ver os meus registos e vê-se algo!



O barulho de um sismo (que o antecede e acompanha) é um ruido surdo  baixo e prolongado. É bastante assustador, muitas pessoas falam que é semelhante ao som de um trovão/avião ao longe, mas eu penso que é diferente, mais estranho e fora do comum.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Set 2018 às 17:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ainda é um grande abanão para a zona, não? 4.6 já não é "pequeno".
> 
> E sim, a sensação que os sismos dão por vezes são bizarras. Na prática, sente-se literalmente as ondas a passar, foi o que também senti nos dois sismos que senti aqui. Primeiro ouve-se o som como se fosse um camião a passar (mas diferente - quando aconteceu aqui por 2 segundos ainda pensei que fosse o vizinho a meter música ) e só depois começa tudo a tremer.



4.6 não é assim tão forte não, deixo aqui a "minha" imagem de marca que ilustra o que digo 
Não esquecer que a escala é logarítmica.


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2018 às 17:42)

remember disse:


> Que tipo de barulho se ouve? Eu não senti nada, mas estava aqui a ver os meus registos e vê-se algo!



É tipo o som de um trovão mas que vem do solo e não do ar, é muito estranho (assustador) e difícil de descrever. Já senti 5 sismos mas só por uma vez ouvi o ruído causado.

Felizmente desta vez não dei por nada, dispenso bem sentir sismos, quando me apercebo do que está a acontecer o sentimento é só um... Medo...


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2018 às 17:53)

remember disse:


> Que tipo de barulho se ouve? Eu não senti nada, mas estava aqui a ver os meus registos e vê-se algo!


É muito parecido com isto, fora a distorção do som e menos intenso.
Edit: O ideal é usar headphones.
Só de ouvir aumentou a minha pulsação.


----------



## Brites (4 Set 2018 às 17:56)

Adoro os relatos de quem sentiu e eu aposto que não ouviu/sentiu nada! 
"Ia tirar o carro da garagem sentiu os portões e a abanar o que não era normal, depois liguei o carro e ouvi no rádio a notícia que era mesmo um sismo!"  (By CMTV)

As notícias correm muito rapido :-):-)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Set 2018 às 17:57)

Snifa disse:


> O barulho de um sismo (que o antecede e acompanha) é um ruido surdo  baixo e prolongado. É bastante assustador, muitas pessoas falam que é semelhante ao som de um trovão/avião ao longe, mas eu penso que é diferente, mais estranho e fora do comum.





MSantos disse:


> É tipo o som de um trovão mas que vem do solo e não do ar, é muito estranho (assustador) e difícil de descrever. Já senti 5 sismos mas só por uma vez ouvi o ruído causado.
> 
> Felizmente desta vez não dei por nada, dispenso bem sentir sismos, quando me apercebo do que está a acontecer o sentimento é só um... Medo...



Obrigado aos dois, poderá este pico representar o mesmo?






Digo isto, porque existe um pico entre as 7:10 e as 7:15!


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2018 às 17:59)

dahon disse:


> É muito parecido com isto, fora a distorção do som e menos intenso.
> Edit: O ideal é usar headphones.
> Só de ouvir aumentou a minha pulsação.



É isto mesmo... Dá calafrios só de ouvir.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Set 2018 às 18:26)

remember disse:


> Que tipo de barulho se ouve? Eu não senti nada, mas estava aqui a ver os meus registos e vê-se algo!





Snifa disse:


> O barulho de um sismo (que o antecede e acompanha) é um ruido surdo  baixo e prolongado. É bastante assustador, muitas pessoas falam que é semelhante ao som de um trovão/avião ao longe, mas eu penso que é diferente, mais estranho e fora do comum.





MSantos disse:


> É tipo o som de um trovão mas que vem do solo e não do ar, é muito estranho (assustador) e difícil de descrever. Já senti 5 sismos mas só por uma vez ouvi o ruído causado.
> 
> Felizmente desta vez não dei por nada, dispenso bem sentir sismos, quando me apercebo do que está a acontecer o sentimento é só um... Medo...





dahon disse:


> É muito parecido com isto, fora a distorção do som e menos intenso.
> Edit: O ideal é usar headphones.
> Só de ouvir aumentou a minha pulsação.


Boas descrições Nuno e Miguel, é mesmo isso. É um som surdo e abafado, parecido com um trovão ou comboio distantes, mas tão diferente para quem sabe como é. Pelas minhas experiências pessoais, é exatamente o que se ouve no início do vídeo postado pelo dahon. Fiquei com os pelos dos braços todos em pé só de ouvir... mete medo, acho que estamos naturalmente programados para ter medo/receio daquele som.

As minhas experiências mais fortes foram todas em miúdo em Samora, que estando onde está é bastante propensa a tais fenómenos. Nem sempre ouvi o som, mas numa das mais fortes lembro-me perfeitamente de estar sentado no chão da cozinha, de ouvir aquele som terrível a aproximar-se e depois de sentir o chão a "fazer ondas"; absolutamente aterrador. É uma sensação estranha; as ondas não eram suaves, eram duras, rígidas, desconfortáveis... horrível, nunca me hei de esquecer.

Hoje não ouvi nem senti nada, estava completamente adormecido a essa hora


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2018 às 18:44)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> 4.6 não é assim tão forte não, deixo aqui a "minha" imagem de marca que ilustra o que digo
> Não esquecer que a escala é logarítmica.


Claro, visto desse prisma não é, mas chega para assustar muita gente. O sismo de 4.9 em Arraiolos ainda deu para fazer rachas em paredes e tudo.  



remember disse:


> Obrigado aos dois, poderá este pico representar o mesmo?
> 
> 
> Digo isto, porque existe um pico entre as 7:10 e as 7:15!


Se o microfone da NetAtmo tiver boa capacidade para gravar sons graves, talvez.



dahon disse:


> É muito parecido com isto, fora a distorção do som e menos intenso.
> Edit: O ideal é usar headphones.
> --
> Só de ouvir aumentou a minha pulsação.


Exatamente, é mesmo esse o som, mas mais baixo. É a primeira coisa que se ouve antes de sentir a terra a tremer, e um pouco durante (aí já entra o barulho da própria estrutura a tremer).


----------



## remember (4 Set 2018 às 18:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Claro, visto desse prisma não é, mas chega para assustar muita gente. O sismo de 4.9 em Arraiolos ainda deu para fazer rachas em paredes e tudo.
> 
> 
> Se o microfone da NetAtmo tiver boa capacidade para gravar sons graves, talvez.
> ...


Lá em captação de sons é muito bom, muito provavelmente poderá ter sido outra coisa dada a distância, não sei. Obrigado 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jorgepaulino (4 Set 2018 às 19:50)

Isto mesmo, deixem-se de coisas e não queiram mesmo ouvir.



joralentejano disse:


> ...
> A todos aqueles que nunca sentiram um sismo, nunca queiram ter essa experiência pois é assustadora.



Até nos pequenos roncos que por aqui acontecem com regularidade uma pessoa sente-se impotente ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2018 às 20:04)

No Algarve, não senti nada.  Estranho, é haver sismos em outras zonas do país, e no Algarve as falhas estão adormecidas que pode ser um péssimo sinal. 

Não existe, nada melhor que sentir um sismo e quanto ele for mais forte, mais se vê o filme da nossa vida passar à frente.


----------



## fablept (4 Set 2018 às 23:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Algarve, não senti nada.  Estranho, é haver sismos em outras zonas do país, e no Algarve as falhas estão adormecidas que pode ser um péssimo sinal.
> 
> Não existe, nada melhor que sentir um sismo e quanto ele for mais forte, mais se vê o filme da nossa vida passar à frente.



Então acaba de ver o World Trade Center e 2/3 minutos após acabar o filme, por volta das 3 da manhã, naquele silêncio da noite, sentes um sismo de 6.2..aí é que vês a vida a passar à frente. eheh

Sobre ouvir sismos, acho que se ouve mais os efeitos das ondas sísmicas em estruturas do que propriamente as próprias ondas sísmicas, pois a maioria das frequências de um sismo ocorre a <20Hz, os humanos só conseguem ouvir >20Hz. Mas os sismos que o @jorgepaulino ouve/sente até costumam ter frequências mais altas, talvez por isso consiga ouvir melhor..


----------



## jorgepaulino (4 Set 2018 às 23:52)

Ou eu bom ouvido! ahahaha


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2018 às 00:43)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Ou eu bom ouvido! ahahaha



Ou estás sentado em cima da falha!


----------



## Gates (5 Set 2018 às 02:33)

Estava a dormir, era preciso muito mais para me acordar. A minha mulher sentiu o barulho da louça bo armário, nada mais. Engraçado como há uns 2 anos senti um abano no emprego, a minha colega do lado também, mas muitos outros nada sentiram. Isto no mesmo piso (7o)... bastava estar em reunião ou telemóvel que passa completamente despercebido, se for assim fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Set 2018 às 01:35)

Alguém nos Açores sentiu algo??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Set 2018 às 16:23)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:34 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 5 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,9 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a NNW de Ponta Garça, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Furnas, concelho de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


Em relação ao sismo acima referido não foi sentido nas ilhas pois o seu epicentro foi ainda longe de terra e por isso não terá sido sentido no arquipélago.


----------



## JTavares (6 Set 2018 às 16:53)

Sanxito disse:


> Alguém nos Açores sentiu algo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Também uso esta App.


----------



## jorgepaulino (6 Set 2018 às 20:12)

MSantos disse:


> Ou estás sentado em cima da falha!



Por acaso ainda moro a uns 10 km, mas vai na volta parte da falha passa por baixo da casa ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 11:16)

*Sismo de 3,0 na escala de Richter perto de Monchique*
10 set 2018 10:07

Este artigo é sobre Faro. Veja mais na secção Local.
Um sismo com magnitude 3,0 na escala de Richter foi hoje sentido, sem causar danos nem vítimas, a cerca de 10 quilómetros de Monchique, no distrito de Faro, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).
... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/sismo-de-30-na-escala-de-richter-perto-de-monchique


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Set 2018 às 17:58)

11-09-2018 16:50
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:24 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 11 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 5 km a SSW de Porto Formoso, ilha de S. Miguel.


De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Porto Formoso, ilha de S. Miguel.



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 22:21)

*Magnitude    3.6
Region    MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION*
Date time    2018-09-11 19:25:39.6 UTC
Location    32.60 N ; 12.10 W
Depth    100 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=712353


----------



## fablept (11 Set 2018 às 23:53)

Wessel1985 disse:


> 11-09-2018 16:50
> S. Miguel
> Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:24 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 11 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 5 km a SSW de Porto Formoso, ilha de S. Miguel.
> ...


Depois desse sismo sentido, ocorreu mais dois sismos sentidos em São Miguel:
20:21 Ml3.1 - Sentido V na escala de Mercalli no Faial da Terra
20:37 Ml2.1 - Sentido III/IV também no Faial da Terra

Tectónica micaelense eheh


----------



## fablept (18 Set 2018 às 11:24)

Ontem e hoje tem ocorrido alguns sismos ao largo da Ilha Terceira e de São Miguel, sendo que 2 sismos foram sentidos em São Miguel:

Ontem às 18:50 - Ml1.6 - II/III Povoação 
Hoje às 08:29 - Ml1.2 - III Povoação

O epicentro dos sismos ao largo da ilha Terceira encontram-se +- 40km SW da Praia da Vitória, por isso nenhum ainda foi sentido. 

IPMA/IVAR continuam com a política de catalogarem de apenas catalogarem publicamente sismos >= Ml2.0, enquanto sismos <Ml2.0 podem ser perfeitamente sentidos. Enfim...


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Set 2018 às 13:04)

19-09-2018 09:00
Terceira
Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 07:54 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 19 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 5 km a NE de Posto Santo, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ribeirinha, concelho de Angra do Heroísmo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Aqui por Angra não senti nada ... Devia ainda estar no quinto sono ou então não se sentiu mesmo por estas bandas ...


----------



## fablept (19 Set 2018 às 15:57)

Wessel1985 disse:


> 19-09-2018 09:00
> Terceira
> Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 07:54 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 19 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 5 km a NE de Posto Santo, ilha Terceira.
> ...



À 13:58 ocorreu outro sismo sentido no Pico Alto, e às 14:46 ocorreu um sismo Ml2.4.

Desde ontem que tem sido Pico Alto, SE Terceira, Fossa Hirondelle, S Povoação..está tudo num seguimento tectónico..mas 3 sismos de magnitude >2 no Pico Alto/Caldeira Guilherme Moniz não é mesmo comum


----------



## lserpa (19 Set 2018 às 16:22)

O mais estranho mesmo, é que toda a zona  do RT, desde a Glória até ao maciço central da ilha Terceira está em alvoroço, não há uma alminha que faça um esclarecimento público sobre isto. Os Açores deveriam ser um dos locais do mundo mais evoluídos neste aspecto, mas em comparação ao que se passou antes da erupção do Hawaii e durante... ficamos a anos luz de distância do USGS. 
Enquanto houver duas redes e, desentendimento entre ambas, nunca poderá haver evolução. Sinceramente, sinto-me desinformado e gostava de estar mais. Outro grande exemplo de ocultação foi a grande atividade a Oeste do Faial que durou imenso tempo, para não dizer mais de um ano... o que se soube disso? NADA... quem quiser ter acesso a dados mais pormenorizados, não é possível... sabe-se da gravidade das situações, anos depois e por entidades estrangeiras, como no caso do fogo/congro há uns anos atrás... é triste, mas é verdade. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Set 2018 às 16:49)

Mais um sismo com epicentro na Caldeira Guilherme Moniz. 
IPMA - profundidade 5km e magnitude 2,4ML 
Rede IVAR/CIVISA - profundidade ? E magnitude de 2,0ML 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 17:16)

lserpa disse:


> Mais um sismo com epicentro na Caldeira Guilherme Moniz.
> IPMA - profundidade 5km e magnitude 2,4ML
> Rede IVAR/CIVISA - profundidade ? E magnitude de 2,0ML
> 
> ...


Só uma achega...

*Vulcão Guilherme Moniz - vulcão poligenético*
Etiquetas: Área Protegida Vulcanismo
Publicada em janeiro 27, 2012

 Localiza-se na região centro-meridional, na Serra do Morião também referida como Serra da Nasce Água.





Caldeira Guilherme Moniz


Este vulcão poligenético ( tipo de vulcão onde poderão ocorrer diversos períodos eruptivos intercalados por outros de acalmia), de morfologia suavizada  é encimado por uma caldeira de paredes abruptas de dimensões da ordem de 4 km por 2,5 km, que se apresenta desmantelada nos bordos Norte e Este.
O Vulcão Guilherme Moniz ter-se-á desenvolvido com a formação inicial de um imponente vulcão em escudo (expelem enormes quantidades de lava que gradualmente constroem uma montanha larga com o perfil de um escudo. As escoadas lávicas destes vulcões são geralmente muito quentes e fluídas). Durante esta fase de formação, o Vulcão dos Cinco Picos já se encontraria na sua fase final de actividade. Posteriormente, o Vulcão Guilherme Moniz terá evoluído para um aparelho de carácter mais explosivo, culminando com a  formação da sua caldeira de colapso, que terá ocorrido à menos de cerca de 180 000 anos.
Esta caldeira, de nome  "Caldeira de Guilherme Moniz", é possivelmente o maior reservatório de água de toda a ilha, dado que aqui se encontrava uma lagoa, coberta pela erupção do vulcão que deu origem aoAlgar do Carvão, que lhe aprisionou as águas debaixo das escoadas lávicas. Dos seu bordos brotam algumas nascentes de grande caudal como é caso da Furna de Água. 
A Caldeira de Guilherme Moniz  é uma Área Protegida de Gestão de Recursos do Parque Natural da Terceira, e caracteriza-se pela presença de espécies e de habitats naturais protegidos, nomeadamente matos macaronésicos e turfeiras, que asseguram a recarga dos principais aquíferos do complexo vulcânico de Guilherme Moniz.
Observam-se alguns cones de escórias, uma zona de fumarolas (Furnas do Enxofre) e  lavas oriundas do Pico do Algar do Carvão.
http://cblogazores.blogspot.com/2012/01/vulcao-guilherme-moniz-vulcao.html


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Set 2018 às 17:46)

fablept disse:


> À 13:58 ocorreu outro sismo sentido no Pico Alto, e às 14:46 ocorreu um sismo Ml2.4.
> 
> Desde ontem que tem sido Pico Alto, SE Terceira, Fossa Hirondelle, S Povoação..está tudo num seguimento tectónico..mas 3 sismos de magnitude >2 no Pico Alto/Caldeira Guilherme Moniz não é mesmo comum






Mais uma vez não senti nada por aqui pois estava em hora de almoço e poderia estar em andamento ... Mas uns colegas meus dizem que caiu um objecto na oficina onde estavam a trabalhar ... De facto não é nada comum no mesmo dia a caldeira Guilherme Moniz dar duas vezes sinal de vida ... Aguardemos por próximos desenvolvimentos ...


----------



## lserpa (19 Set 2018 às 17:49)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Mais uma vez não senti nada por aqui pois estava em hora de almoço e poderia estar em andamento ... Mas uns colegas meus dizem que caiu um objecto na oficina onde estavam a trabalhar ... De facto não é nada comum no mesmo dia a caldeira Guilherme Moniz dar duas vezes sinal de vida ... Aguardemos por próximos desenvolvimentos ...



Já vai em 3! Último às 14:36 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Set 2018 às 17:53)

lserpa disse:


> Já vai em 3! Último às 14:36
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bem ... três então ainda é mais incomum ... Esse das 13:48 parece que foi mais sentido também por ser em horário laboral ... Mas nada de muito relevante até agora e as populações mantém a sua vida normal como se nada fosse ... E muitas nem devem ter sentido nada pois deve ter sido algo muito ligeiro e só para quem estava muito quieto ...


----------



## fablept (19 Set 2018 às 18:30)

lserpa disse:


> O mais estranho mesmo, é que toda a zona  do RT, desde a Glória até ao maciço central da ilha Terceira está em alvoroço, não há uma alminha que faça um esclarecimento público sobre isto. Os Açores deveriam ser um dos locais do mundo mais evoluídos neste aspecto, mas em comparação ao que se passou antes da erupção do Hawaii e durante... ficamos a anos luz de distância do USGS.
> Enquanto houver duas redes e, desentendimento entre ambas, nunca poderá haver evolução. Sinceramente, sinto-me desinformado e gostava de estar mais. Outro grande exemplo de ocultação foi a grande atividade a Oeste do Faial que durou imenso tempo, para não dizer mais de um ano... o que se soube disso? NADA... quem quiser ter acesso a dados mais pormenorizados, não é possível... sabe-se da gravidade das situações, anos depois e por entidades estrangeiras, como no caso do fogo/congro há uns anos atrás... é triste, mas é verdade.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Esse é o sentimento que tenho à alguns anos.. está tudo no segredo dos deuses, e é só para cientista ver.
Nem imaginam as horas que já perdi à procura de informações sobre episódios sismicos e vulcânicos nos Açores, é preciso revirar (literalmente) a internet, à procura de documentos científicos, muitos deles pagos, outros onde se apenas encontra o abstracto. E mesmo assim não sei o que se passou ao certo nas últimas décadas debaixo dos meus pés.

Sobre a profundidade, podes ver no IPMA, mas sobre o IVAR/CVARG tenho uma história engraçada, esse instituto nunca partilhou as profundidades, à uns anos desenvolvi um site de sismologia em Portugal para uso próprio, encontrei o ficheiro que o IVAR utiliza para catalogar os sismos no mapa/tabela e tinha as profundidades, e então utilizei esses dados no meu site. Anos depois, um user daqui do fórum perguntou me como sabia as profundidades dos sismos do IVAR, e eu expliquei lhe (pensei que fosse para desenvolvimento próprio), passados dias, o IVAR retirou do ficheiro as profundidades. Isto é verídico, e só demonstra o quanto o IVAR restringe a informação pública.

Sobre o IPMA/IVAR, só mesmo neste país, talvez por interesses económicos (apoios europeus), os dados não se cruzam e então temos duas redes sísmicas portuguesas nos Açores, que em conjunto teríamos melhores resultados, estudos, mas não..cada um para seu lado. A culpa acho que está para os lados da universidade e não no IPMA.

Que queiram controlar um pouco a informação pública, tudo bem, mas desta forma, parecemos que ainda estamos numa ditadura, a informação é toda filtrada antes de chegar ao público. Se leres os comunicados do IVAR, até parece que são automáticos, os discursos de à 15 anos atrás nada mudaram.

Mas nem a propósito, aqui fica uma opinião em 2005 (no pico da crise do Fogo-Congro) do Dr. Victor Hugo Forjaz


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 18:33)

fablept disse:


> Esse é o sentimento que tenho à alguns anos.. está tudo no segredo dos deuses, e é só para cientista ver.
> Nem imaginam as horas que já perdi à procura de informações sobre episódios sismicos e vulcânicos nos Açores, é preciso revirar (literalmente) a internet, à procura de documentos científicos, muitos deles pagos, outros onde se apenas encontra o abstracto. E mesmo assim não sei o que se passou ao certo nas últimas décadas debaixo dos meus pés.
> 
> Sobre a profundidade, podes ver no IPMA, mas sobre o IVAR/CVARG tenho uma história engraçada, esse instituto nunca partilhou as profundidades, à uns anos desenvolvi um site de sismologia em Portugal para uso próprio, encontrei o ficheiro que o IVAR utiliza para catalogar os sismos no mapa/tabela e tinha as profundidades, e então utilizei esses dados no meu site. Anos depois, um user daqui do fórum perguntou me como sabia as profundidades dos sismos do IVAR, e eu expliquei lhe (pensei que fosse para desenvolvimento próprio), passados dias, o IVAR retirou do ficheiro as profundidades. Isto é verídico, e só demonstra o quanto o IVAR restringe a informação pública.
> ...


E qual é a tua opinião sobre o que se passa?


----------



## fablept (20 Set 2018 às 01:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E qual é a tua opinião sobre o que se passa?


É como o @lserpa disse  "_é que toda a zona do RT, desde a Glória até ao maciço central da ilha Terceira está em alvoroço", d_e à uns meses para cá que tem se notado uma maior sismicidade no grupo Oriental (Junho/Julho) e aparenta ter divergido em direcção da ilha Terceira (Hirondelle, SE Terceira, centro da ilha).

Agora o Pico Alto/Caldeira Guilherme Moniz, fico sempre com a dúvida sobre a Central Geotérmica do Pico Alto..


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2018 às 09:49)

fablept disse:


> É como o @lserpa disse  "_é que toda a zona do RT, desde a Glória até ao maciço central da ilha Terceira está em alvoroço", d_e à uns meses para cá que tem se notado uma maior sismicidade no grupo Oriental (Junho/Julho) e aparenta ter divergido em direcção da ilha Terceira (Hirondelle, SE Terceira, centro da ilha).
> 
> Agora o Pico Alto/Caldeira Guilherme Moniz, fico sempre com a dúvida sobre a Central Geotérmica do Pico Alto..


Muito obrigado e vai-nos mantendo informados!


----------



## fablept (21 Set 2018 às 00:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Muito obrigado e vai-nos mantendo informados!



Mesmo que quisesse, pouco mais posso dizer, é a falta de conhecimento, tempo, inacessibilidade a mais informações/dados.. limita e muito.

Mais dois sismos sentidos em São Miguel durante a noite:
1.6 S Povoacao (S. Miguel) - Hoje 21:26 III - S. Miguel: Povoacão
2.4 SSW Faial da Terra (S. Miguel) - Hoje 23:07 - S. Miguel

Ocorreram mais alguns sismos de menor magnitude, mas não sabemos os epicentros.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Set 2018 às 01:10)

fablept disse:


> Mesmo que quisesse, pouco mais posso dizer, é a falta de conhecimento, inacessibilidade a mais informações/dados.. limita e muito.
> 
> Mais dois sismos sentidos em São Miguel durante a noite:
> 1.6 S Povoacao (S. Miguel) - Hoje 21:26 III - S. Miguel: Povoacao
> 2.4 SSW Faial da Terra (S. Miguel) - Hoje 23:07 - S. Miguel




Bem … a animação anda distribuída tanto por São Miguel como por aqui …

É de facto uma pena que não nos deem a conhecer mais informações do que se está a passar … 

Todos tínhamos a ganhar como comunidade já que se educava as populações para este tipo de situações evitando assim possíveis pânicos generalizados e sem sentido …

Assim quando houver um evento um bocadinho mais significativo as populações no seu geral vão agir com a desinformação a que tem sido habituadas …

Um conjunto de oportunidades perdidas para uma prevenção mais eficaz para todos …


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Set 2018 às 16:43)

E continua ... grau V já dá para dançar um bocadinho ...

21-09-2018 09:45
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 09:30 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 21 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SW de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na vila da Povoação. O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade IV em Nossa Senhora dos Remédios, Furnas, Ribeira Quente, Faial da Terra e em Água Retorta.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


21-09-2018 14:40
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel - atualização
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:25 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 21 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Vila da Povoação e Nossa Senhora dos Remédios. O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade IV/V em Ribeira Quente e intensidade IV em Faial da Terra e Furnas.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (21 Set 2018 às 16:52)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Bem … a animação anda distribuída tanto por São Miguel como por aqui …
> 
> É de facto uma pena que não nos deem a conhecer mais informações do que se está a passar …
> 
> ...



Nem mais @Wessel1985!

Entretanto, depois desse sismo de Ml2.5, foram sentidos mais dois sismos 13:25 e as 14:56, o que perfaz 5 sismos sentidos na zona da Povoação em menos de 24h.

Já se justifica algo mais do que comunicados semi automáticos, em que apenas indicam o epicentro, hora, e zonas sentidas.


----------



## Cagarro (21 Set 2018 às 21:15)

Há possibilidade de haver algum foco eruptivo quer em São Miguel, iu quer na Terceira? Ou sao apenas de natureza téctónica?


----------



## lserpa (21 Set 2018 às 21:23)

Cagarro disse:


> Há possibilidade de haver algum foco eruptivo quer em São Miguel, iu quer na Terceira? Ou sao apenas de natureza téctónica?



Pelo que consta, são todos de origem tectonica, não é uma crise localizada, mas sim uma crise que se estende desde a Glória até à ilha Terceira e migra diariamente para diferentes áreas do RT. 
Com isto, não quer dizer que evolua para outro tipo de atividade. Como sendo um Rift, este está a comportar-se como tal, e é da natureza dos rifts terem a capacidade de evoluírem para algo mais exótico de vez em quando. 

Até agora os eventos têm sido de magnitude baixa mas, alguns focos têm se localizado perto de zonas habitadas, tais como a povoação e a zona central da Terceira.

O que é evidente neste momento é a notória instabilidade de toda esta falha...
Acredito que se a questão fosse respondida pelo IVAR seria ainda mais atenuada lolol


----------



## Cagarro (21 Set 2018 às 21:32)

Ha possibilidade da crise se estender  a Santa Maria, uma vez que os abalos se estenderam à ilha de São Miguel?


----------



## lserpa (21 Set 2018 às 21:36)

Cagarro disse:


> Ha possibilidade da crise se estender  a Santa Maria, uma vez que os abalos se estenderam à ilha de São Miguel?



Já andou nas proximidades de Santa Maria no fim de Agosto e início de setembro, pelo que consta não foram sentidos.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cagarro (21 Set 2018 às 21:36)

Vizinhos micaelenses e terceirenses, cuidem se!
Vocês vivem em cima de uma "panela de pressão", pronta a rebentar a qualquer instante. São Miguel principalmente...


----------



## fablept (21 Set 2018 às 23:40)

Cagarro disse:


> Vizinhos micaelenses e terceirenses, cuidem se!
> Vocês vivem em cima de uma "panela de pressão", pronta a rebentar a qualquer instante. São Miguel principalmente...



Uma das zonas onde ocorre sismos de maior magnitude nos Açores é aí para os lados de Santa Maria, na Falha da Glória. E se não tivesse ocorrido esses sismos no final de Agosto,  como o @lserpa referiu..poderia estar a fermentar algo para esses lados.

Aliás não me admirava se ocorresse um sismo de ~M4 nas próximas semanas, os maiores suspeitos são, Fossa Hirondelle e Falha da Glória.



lserpa disse:


> Pelo que consta, são todos de origem tectonica, não é uma crise localizada, mas sim uma crise que se estende desde a Glória até à ilha Terceira e migra diariamente para diferentes áreas do RT.
> Com isto, não quer dizer que evolua para outro tipo de atividade. Como sendo um Rift, este está a comportar-se como tal, e é da natureza dos rifts terem a capacidade de evoluírem para algo mais exótico de vez em quando.
> 
> Até agora os eventos têm sido de magnitude baixa mas, alguns focos têm se localizado perto de zonas habitadas, tais como a povoação e a zona central da Terceira.
> ...



Até pode ocorrer uma pequena erupção submarina que passe despercebida..nunca se sabe!

Critiquei anteriormente o IVAR pela falta de comunicação, agora tenho que elogiar o IVAR, o João Luís Gaspar foi entrevistado na RTPA, e explicou muito bem o que está ocorrendo.


----------



## Cagarro (22 Set 2018 às 08:51)

Em Santa Maria os abalos não costumam ser assim tão frequentes. Aliás, só quando eles são mais fortes em São Miguel é que alguns chegam cá.
Até a própria história reitera o mesmo. As erupções que ocorreram em São Miguel desde o povoamento, foram antecedidas por fortes sismos que foram cá sentidos.
Sempre que há uma crise sísmica qualquer no Banco das Formigas, quase raramente são sentidos em Santa Maria. Já em São Miguel o caso muda de figura...
Por ilhas, toda a gente sabe que São Miguel é a que possui mais vulcões activos, e a sua natureza geodinâmica está assente sobre diversas falhas que convergem sobre a mesma ilha, o que faz com que nesse caso, Santa Maria, Flores, Corvo, Graciosa, ou outra ilha qualquer, sejam de facto ligeiramente mais seguras para se viver do que em São Miguel.
Em relação aos sismos verificados recentemente sobre a Glória, posso dizer que até agora nenhum, ou quase nenhum foram sentidos em Santa Maria, daí a minha dúvida se a energia acumulada ao longo da falha em causa poderia irradiar para as imediações de Santa Maria, e pelo que já foi falado, já houve na verdade registo de alguns, embora não sentidos em terra, o que é bom sinal.


----------



## fablept (22 Set 2018 às 12:38)

No dia 20 e dia 21, registados 97 sismos a Sul da Povoação...sabendo o real número de sismos, até poderemos ficar com outra ideia do que se tem passado. Uma coisa é ver 10 sismos (catalogados publicamente), outra é olhar para 100 sismos (ocorridos).



> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores informou que desde 20 de setembro foram registados 97 eventos de atividade sísmica, oito dos quais sentidos, e a proteção civil apelou este sábado à população que tome medidas de autoproteção.
> 
> 
> “O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde as 20:35 locais (mais uma hora em Lisboa)do dia 20 de setembro tem vindo a ser registada atividade sísmica significativamente acima dos valores normais numa região epicentral no mar, situada entre 1 e 5 km a sul da Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel”, lê-se no comunicado do CIVISA, reproduzido pela proteção civil.
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 12:44)

fablept disse:


> No dia 20 e dia 21, registados 97 sismos a Sul da Povoação...sabendo o real número de sismos, até poderemos ficar com outra ideia do que se tem passado. Uma coisa é ver 10 sismos (catalogados publicamente), outra é olhar para 100 sismos (ocorridos).


Eu lembro-me de o técnico entrevistado, dizer que era preciso a população tomar medidas a um eventual aumento de intensidade dos sismos...


----------



## Cagarro (22 Set 2018 às 13:34)

Engraçado que ate ao momento não foram registrados quaisquer sismos na Graciosa, uma vez que para além de São Miguel e Terceira, a Graciosa também é esventrada pelo Rift.
Dá a sensação que a maioria da actividade téctónica e vulcânica no arquipélago esteja de facto mais concentrada entre São Miguel e Terceira, quando na verdade o Rift é muito mais abrangente que estas 2 ilhas, o que reforça o que acima disse:
Quaisquer ilha nos Acores é mais segura para se viver do que em São Miguel, e Terceira.


----------



## irpsit (22 Set 2018 às 22:50)

Caros amigos, vivi na Islandia 5 anos, onde aprendi eexperienciei muito sobre vulcanologia, posso dizer que os Acores sao ainda uma zona rift pouco estudada e compreendida.

Nos Acores algumas erupcoes sao bem explosivas. É um comportamento invulgar para uma zona rift.

Eventos rifts e erupcoes costumam ser antecedidos por muitos sismos. Estas variam em intensidade. Os Acores e especialmente Sao Miguel, sofrem por vezes grandes erupcoes (VEI5, isso é equivalente em intensidade à erupcao do Monte St Helens em 1980). Isso nao ocorre ha séculos. E é relativamente raro. A maioria das erupcoes sao de tamanho similar à dos Capelinhos.

Porem ainda nao antevejo ja uma erupcao. Ainda ha poucos sismos, e fracos. Portanto a populacao pode relaxar um pouco!

Se houver muitas centenas de sismos, muitos em profundidade, e magnitude Richter superior a 3 ou 4, aí uma erupcao é mais provavel (mas nao garantida).


----------



## Cagarro (23 Set 2018 às 00:25)

As erupções nos Açores não são assim tão brandas como se pensa, e julgo que não obedecem todas ao mesmo padrão dos Capelinhos ( ultima erupcao efusiva mais recente).
Por exemplo, e falando do caso micaelense em particular, a última grande erupção, (Furnas em 1630) para além de Santa Maria, as projecções vulcânicas foram de tal ordem violentas, que  foram igualmente vistas à noite, a mais de 200 km de distância, mais concretamente nas ilhas Terceira, São Jorge e Pico segundo relatos da época.


----------



## fablept (23 Set 2018 às 00:40)

Cagarro disse:


> As erupções nos Açores não são assim tão brandas como se pensa, e julgo que não obedecem todas ao mesmo padrão dos Capelinhos ( ultima erupcao efusiva mais recente).
> Por exemplo, e falando do caso micaelense em particular, a última grande erupção, (Furnas em 1630) para além de Santa Maria, as projecções vulcânicas foram de tal ordem violentas, que  foram igualmente vistas à noite, a mais de 200 km de distância, mais concretamente nas ilhas Terceira, São Jorge e Pico segundo relatos da época.



A erupção dos Capelinhos foi surtseiana (ou capeliana, como deveria ter sido eheh), teve vários tipos eruptivos, inclusive estromboliana,

Como o @irpsit falou, existem vulcões nos Açores capazes de erupções VEI5, Furnas, Fogo, Sete Cidades por exemplo em São Miguel e estas erupções são a roçar o catastrófico, mas felizmente estes vulcões só entram em erupção a cada N séculos (Furnas em teoria, está chegando ao prazo). Mais comummente temos erupções menos catastróficas, tipo submarinas, rift..tem potencial para ter grande impacto, mas não tanto como uma erupção VEI5.. Imaginam uma erupção hoje em dia VEI5 no Fogo? (...)


Sobre os sismos da Povoação, no Telejornal de hoje, disseram que a actividade sísmica continua (estacionária), que não foram sentidos mais eventos.


----------



## Cagarro (23 Set 2018 às 00:47)

Certo!
E a das Furnas foi Pliniana! As mais temidas...!


----------



## Cagarro (23 Set 2018 às 00:51)

Segundo esta informação as cinzas chegaram até às Flores...

https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulcão_das_Furnas


----------



## fablept (23 Set 2018 às 15:52)

Cagarro disse:


> Segundo esta informação as cinzas chegaram até às Flores...
> 
> https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulcão_das_Furnas



Para a Terceira ficar coberta de cinza e chegar as Flores, o vento na altura da erupção devia ter a direção de Este-Oeste.. já na erupção do Fogo em 1563, o vento era de Oeste-Este (o mais comum), a direção do vento na altura de uma erupção, influência e muito o impacto destas grandes erupções.

O problema da erupção das Furnas foi mesmo os fluxos piroclásticos que atingiram a Ponta Garça, vitimaram dezenas de pessoas.

Os nossos povoadores muito aguentaram quando chegaram a São Miguel, o sismo de Vila Franca em 1522, erupção do Fogo em 1563, a erupção basáltica em 1564, sismo de 1591, erupção Furnas 1630, erupção 1652 Portões Vermelhos. Mas nunca arredaram pé..! Devem ter sido tempos bem assustadores, por isso não me admiro que temos as romarias, em que grupos de homens percorrem a ilha toda de São Miguel a pé, durante uma semana, rezando em cada igreja.


----------



## Cagarro (23 Set 2018 às 17:03)

É bem verdade!
Por outro lado, Santa Maria, Flores, Corvo,  Pico,  e Graciosa, as coisas processaram se mais calmas quando comparadas com as outras ilhas.
Por exemplo, basta dizer que a subversão de VFC em São Miguel no ano de 1522 foi considerada a 2 maior catástrofe em Portugal depois do terramoto de Lisboa de 1755. Até um tsunami provocou. Sem falar na mortandade que foi imensa, destruindo por quase completo a primeira capital açoriana de então.


----------



## fablept (23 Set 2018 às 22:23)

Acho que a Vila Franca nunca se conformou com a perda de capital para Ponta Delgada eheh

E não esquecer que 2 anos após o sismo de 1755, ocorreu o grande sismo da ilha de São Jorge, que estima se ter vitimado entre 1000 a 2000 pessoas.
https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandado_de_Deus


Os sismos são rápidos, destruidores e fatais..mas praticamente no dia seguinte pode se começar a reconstruir. As erupções tendem a ser menos fatais, mas são duradouras, provocando destruição durante meses o que leva a uma desertificação das zonas junto à erupção e a um colapso da economia.


----------



## JTavares (30 Set 2018 às 23:26)

Sismo de 2.0 a 24km E de Coimbra segundo a App Lastquake.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2018 às 23:50)

JTavares disse:


> Sismo de 2.0 a 24km E de Coimbra segundo a App Lastquake.


----------



## Brites (30 Set 2018 às 23:53)

Em pombal não se sentiu nadinha! Mas e pena 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Set 2018 às 23:54)

Se alguém em Viseu sentiu isto, passa-se algo comigo. É que desta vez estou acordada e não sinto nadinha.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2018 às 00:31)

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 30-09-2018 pelas 22:30 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Oeste-Sudoeste de Góis. 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região da Lousã. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte.

*IPMA*


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Out 2018 às 08:40)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 01-10-2018 06:52
2018-10-01 06:52:00
*
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 01-10-2018 pelas 06:52 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 65 km a Oeste-Sudoeste de Sines. 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) em Odemira e Odeceixe e com menor intensidade em algumas localidades dos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## rokleon (1 Out 2018 às 08:53)

*Três sismos com magnitudes entre 3,3 e 3,9 abalam Lisboa e Setúbal em 6 minutos*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2018 às 08:56)

Continuo sem sentir nada, os sismos teimam em acontecer quando estou a dormir


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2018 às 10:01)

Este tem sido um ano muito sísmico em Portugal, já houve dezenas de sismos sentidos, não me recordo de nenhum ano tão activo neste campo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2018 às 13:11)

MSantos disse:


> Este tem sido um ano muito sísmico em Portugal, já houve dezenas de sismos sentidos, não me recordo de nenhum ano tão activo neste campo.



Este ano, tem feito sismos em zonas com baixa probabilidade de terem sismos. Se formos ver o ano tem sido particularmente calmo no Algarve. A falha de Gorringe continua na sua hibernação desde Dezembro de 2009.


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2018 às 15:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este ano, tem feito sismos em zonas com baixa probabilidade de terem sismos. Se formos ver o ano tem sido particularmente calmo no Algarve. A falha de Gorringe continua na sua hibernação desde Dezembro de 2009.



De facto para os lados de Gorringe tem havido pouca actividade e a que há é muito ligeira... 

Mas tem havido muita sismicidade sentida, quase todas as semanas temos qualquer coisa. O IPMA já emitiu, se não me enganei a contar, 35 comunicados referentes a sismos só para o Continente e para este ano.


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Out 2018 às 17:21)

E por aqui 3 sismos até agora sentidos na Ilha de São Miguel só no dia de hoje ... bastante animado novamente para os lados da Povoação e Ribeira Quente ... 


Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:27 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 10 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a ESE de Ribeira Quente, ilha de S. Miguel. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Povoação e na Ribeira Quente. O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas Furnas. 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA 







Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:48 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 10 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a WSW de Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Povoação e na Ribeira Quente. O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas Furnas. 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA 







Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 15:22 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 10 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,9 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a E de Ribeira Quente, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Povoação.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (11 Out 2018 às 00:48)

Nos últimos dias vi alguns (3/4) sismos na zona do Fogo/Congro de magnitude a rondar os 1.5 (inclusive o IPMA catalogou hj 1 de Ml2.1), curioso que após esses sismos, a zona da Povoação deu de si..

Finalmente o IPMA voltou com os boletins sísmicos para os Açores, felizmente começou no mês de Junho que foi dos meses com mais actividade sísmica este ano (Fevereiro teve um importante swarm)



Fonte: IPMA - http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=sis&cmbTema=bsi&idDep=sis&idTema=bsi&curAno=-1

A Terceira (Caldeira Guilherme Moniz) e a zona central de São Miguel (Fogo-Congro) foram as zonas em terra em que ocorreu mais sismicidade, nas últimas décadas a zona Central de São Miguel tem sido palco de diversas crises/swarms sísmicos, já a Caldeira Guilherme Moniz apesar de ter alguma sismicidade, parece-me que no último ano tem ocorrido mais sismicidade.

Quem quiser explorar a sismicidade nos Açores e Continente num mapa mais dinâmico, tem aqui o meu link para o CartoDB:
https://tiagoagre.carto.com/

Vou ver se nas próximas semanas actualizo os Mapas com os últimos boletins sísmicos e criar mapas para Portugal Continental. Podem utilizar as tabelas para criar os vossos mapas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 20:08)

*Sismo com magnitude 2,0 sentido nos Açores*
14 out 2018 19:01

Este artigo é sobre Açores. Veja mais na secção Local.
Um sismo com magnitude 2,0 na escala de Richter foi sentido esta tarde no concelho da Povoação, na ilha de São Miguel, anunciou o serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores.
... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/sismo-com-magnitude-20-sentido-nos-acores


----------



## clone (14 Out 2018 às 22:07)




----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2018 às 09:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2018 às 21:17)

*MagnitudeML 3.4
RegionAZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time2018-10-16 16:30:03.0 UTC
Location37.45 N ; 24.62 W
Depth8 km
Distances1364 km W of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 17:30:03.0 2018-10-16 
98 km E of Ponta Delgada, Portugal / pop: 20,100 / local time: 16:30:03.0 2018-10-16 
71 km SE of Furnas, Portugal / pop: 1,600 / local time: 16:30:03.0 2018-10-16 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=718536


----------



## fablept (20 Out 2018 às 00:21)

Ocorreu hoje dois sismos de magnitude superior a 2 na zona Fogo-Congro (mais para o Fogo do que para o Congro) na ilha de São Miguel. De acordo com o IVAR o primeiro sismo foi sentido na Água de Alto/Vila Franca, mas possivelmente ambos foram sentidos, pois ocorreram no espaço de 20 segundos.

Na estação sísmica do Fogo, encontra-se mais alguns sismos de menor magnitude, sendo o último pelas 21:33..mais sismos poderão estar a ocorrer, mas a estação parou de enviar dados pelas 22h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2018 às 11:27)

*Magnitude    4.8
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time    2018-10-20 00:31:17.7 UTC
Location    37.42 N ; 32.87 W
Depth    40 km
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=719198


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2018 às 20:13)

http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/so...a-como-deve-preparar-a-sua-casa-para-um-sismo


----------



## fablept (23 Out 2018 às 10:51)

Mais um sismo sentido em São Miguel, o sismo de magnitude 2.5 ocorreu na zona do Fogo-Congro. A profundidade do sismo a rondar os 4km.

Ocorreu no mínimo mais 3 sismos, com magnitudes a rondar ~1.5 por volta das 1:15 da manhã. Mas não foram sentidos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2018 às 22:10)

*Magnitude    3.3
Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL*
Date time    2018-10-25 17:02:20.0 UTC
Location    37.68 N ; 25.07 W
Depth    2 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=720199


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Out 2018 às 00:35)

Este deve se ter sentido bem por aquela zona …

25-10-2018 18:00

S. Miguel

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 17:02 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 25 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 10 km a SE de Água Retorta, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Água Retorta. O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III em Ribeira Quente, Faial da Terra, Povoação, Nossa Senhora dos Remédios, Furnas, Nordeste e na Lomba da Fazenda.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## clone (26 Out 2018 às 01:18)

Sismo na Grécia há momentos


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Out 2018 às 03:14)

E não param … Está animadinho por aquelas bandas … 

27-10-2018 01:05 

S. Miguel

Sismos sentidos na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que pelas 23:51 (hora local = hora UTC)  do dia  27 de outubro, foram registados 7 sismos a cerca de 1-3 km a SE da Ribeirinha, concelho da Ribeira Grande (ilha de S. Miguel), dos quais 3 foram sentidos. Estes eventos ocorreram às 23:51, 23:55 e 23:59 e tiveram magnitudes de 1,1, 1,4 e 1,2 (Richter), respetivamente.



De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento os sismos foram sentidos com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas Gramas e na Ribeirinha (Ribeira Grande).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (27 Out 2018 às 12:55)

Foi uma série de sismos de baixa magnitude, a profundidade a rondar os 1-2km..



Apesar de não ser muito comum, aquela zona do concelho da Ribeira Grande de vez em quando tem uma série de pequenos sismos


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2018 às 08:27)

Não me apercebi de nada, no entanto reparei que dois  quadros  da sala estão ligeiramente desalinhados na parede, e tenho a certeza que não estavam assim


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 08:45)

Snifa disse:


> Não me apercebi de nada, no entanto reparei que dois  quadros  da sala estão ligeiramente desalinhados na parede, e tenho a certeza que não estavam assim


Este já foi grandinho, numa zona sem muitos sismos em termos históricos...


----------



## fhff (1 Nov 2018 às 09:41)

Eu acordei e tomei nota da hora. Senti um tilintar ligeiro e a porta do quarto a mexer. Ainda vim ao fórum e ao ipma mas não tinham nenhum registo,  ainda pensei que tivesse sido um sonho.... 
Estava na Merceana, Alenquer.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2018 às 11:04)

Não senti nada por Lisboa, também atendendo à distância não é algo que se sinta a dormir profundamente decerto


----------



## Scan_Ferr (1 Nov 2018 às 13:11)

Este não senti e ainda estava acordado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 15:44)

*Magnitude    3.8
Region    MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION*
Date time    2018-11-01 15:06:46.7 UTC
Location    32.45 N ; 10.19 W
Depth    100 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=722104


----------



## fablept (1 Nov 2018 às 18:34)

Foi um "pequeno" estouro para relembrar que hoje faz anos do grande sismo de 1755. Aparenta não ter gerado réplicas significativas..

ShakeMap:
http://shakemap.ipma.pt/2018110104274501/intensity.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2018 às 09:48)

*Sismo de 2,4 sentido em Torre de Moncorvo*
Um sismo de magnitude 2,4 na escala de Richter e com o epicentro a cerca de 8 quilómetros a Oeste de Torre de Moncorvo foi registado às 01:54 de hoje nas estações da rede sísmica nacional.
https://www.sapo.pt/noticias/nacion...em-torre-de-moncorvo_5be6a29fd405d328590d8425


----------



## dahon (10 Nov 2018 às 11:28)

E eu a pensar que já tinha bebido demais. Não sei como mas senti o sismo num 3º andar em Viseu.
Para confirmar tive de ir ver o meu histórico do browser de "ontem" e bate certo.






Como podem ver as minhas prioridades estão bem definidas, 1º Meteopt o resto depois.


----------



## fablept (13 Nov 2018 às 01:01)

fablept disse:


> Sobre a profundidade, podes ver no IPMA, mas sobre o IVAR/CVARG tenho uma história engraçada, esse instituto nunca partilhou as profundidades, à uns anos desenvolvi um site de sismologia em Portugal para uso próprio, encontrei o ficheiro que o IVAR utiliza para catalogar os sismos no mapa/tabela e tinha as profundidades, e então utilizei esses dados no meu site. Anos depois, um user daqui do fórum perguntou me como sabia as profundidades dos sismos do IVAR, e eu expliquei lhe (pensei que fosse para desenvolvimento próprio), passados dias, o IVAR retirou do ficheiro as profundidades. Isto é verídico, e só demonstra o quanto o IVAR restringe a informação pública.



Passado umas 2 semanas de ter feito esse post, o IVAR voltou a incluir as profundidades dos sismos no ficheiro que partilha no seu website. Isto 3 anos depois de terem retirado.
Coincidência? Talvez, seja como for, eu e outros curiosos agradecem!

Apesar de não disponibilizarem a profundidade dos sismos no seu website (que aconselho que façam, tal como todas as entidades na área), podem consultar aqui: https://wpsmap.com/portugal


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 08:28)

*Magnitude    3.0
Region    PORTUGAL*
Date time    2018-11-16 23:11:04.1 UTC
Location    37.54 N ; 7.58 W
Depth    26 km
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=726020

* EDIT: UPGRADED TO 3.1 
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 13:26)

*Magnitude    ML 3.1
Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL*
Date time    2018-11-17 08:10:54.0 UTC
Location    38.48 N ; 26.68 W
Depth    5 km
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=726093


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 20:07)

*Magnitude ML 3.5 
Region SPAIN *
Date time 2018-11-17 19:55:27.9 UTC
Location 42.13 N ; 8.20 W
Depth 22 km
Distances 387 km N of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 19:55:27.9 2018-11-17 
67 km N of Braga, Portugal / pop: 122,000 / local time: 19:55:27.9 2018-11-17 
37 km SW of Ourense, Spain / pop: 108,000 / local time: 20:55:27.9 2018-11-17 
24 km E of Monção, Portugal / pop: 19,800 / local time: 19:55:27.9 2018-11-17 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=726212#


----------



## huguh (17 Nov 2018 às 20:15)

um amigo meu ligou-me agora e sentiu aqui na Règua! pensei que ele estava no gozo mas já vi que houve mesmo um sismo
Ele sentiu e ainda estamos bem longe do epicentro


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Nov 2018 às 20:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude ML 3.5
> Region SPAIN *
> Date time 2018-11-17 19:55:27.9 UTC
> Location 42.13 N ; 8.20 W
> ...



Boas,

Sentido aqui, ainda foi um bom abanão.


----------



## huguh (17 Nov 2018 às 20:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 20:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude ML 3.5
> Region SPAIN *
> Date time 2018-11-17 19:55:27.9 UTC
> Location 42.13 N ; 8.20 W
> ...


*Actualizado para M3,7

Magnitude ML 3.7 
Region SPAIN *
Date time 2018-11-17 19:55:28.3 UTC
Location 42.13 N ; 8.19 W
Depth 20 km
Distances 387 km N of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 19:55:28.3 2018-11-17 
67 km N of Braga, Portugal / pop: 122,000 / local time: 19:55:28.3 2018-11-17 
36 km SW of Ourense, Spain / pop: 108,000 / local time: 20:55:28.3 2018-11-17 
25 km E of Monção, Portugal / pop: 19,800 / local time: 19:55:28.3 2018-11-17 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=726212


----------



## camrov8 (17 Nov 2018 às 22:36)

não senti nada


----------



## jorgepaulino (16 Dez 2018 às 23:14)

Grande e prolongado estrondo.

Não sei se foi aqui porque foi mais demorado e bem demorado.


----------



## jorgepaulino (16 Dez 2018 às 23:16)

Eram 23:13


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2018 às 23:22)

Cá está ele:

*2018-12-16 23:12:48 38.56 -8.04 6 2.7 W Evora IPMA 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/*


----------



## jorgepaulino (16 Dez 2018 às 23:27)

Pelo ruído deu mesmo para perceber que não era aqui.
Isto porque começou, aumentou de intensidade e reduziu, e demorou mais que o habitual.
Quando é aqui dá-se o estrondo e diminui o ruído.


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2018 às 23:29)

Magnitude 2.8 perto de Évora segundo o EMSC, 3.0 no IGN de Espanha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2018 às 12:21)

*Depois do Alentejo, sismo de magnitude 2.5 sentido nos Açores*

*Um sismo de magnitude 2.5 na escala de Richter foi hoje sentido na ilha açoriana do Pico, na região de São Mateus, sem causar danos, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).*

O sismo de 2.5 na escala de Richter foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores e teve epicentro a cerca de 4 quilómetros a Norte-Nordeste de São Caetano, na ilha do Pico, grupo central dos Açores, segundo o IPMA.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de São Mateus, ilha do Pico.
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ily&guid=07ca5046-23f2-11e5-91ae-002590476e88


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Dez 2018 às 22:48)

Epá foi mesmo na "caldeira" do Pico.


----------



## fablept (17 Dez 2018 às 23:21)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Epá foi mesmo na "caldeira" do Pico.


Foi mesmo no centro da montanha do Pico, apesar do Pico ainda não ser uma caldeira, não é impossível que no futuro uma erupção cause uma caldeira, mas para abater 2000m de altura não ia ser um processo muito ligeiro de ocorrer..

Apesar de não ser muito comum, anualmente ocorrem uns sismos na montanha do Pico, mas apesar de ser um vulcão, uma falha tectônica atravessa a montanha ao meio.

Caldeira que tem tremelicado mais no último ano, tem sido a Guilherme Moniz, na ilha Terceira, mas acho que está relacionado com o início da central geotérmica no Pico Alto. Tou a tentar fazer um timeline dessa relação, mas falta me tempo...


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Dez 2018 às 23:54)

E a profundidade é a contar do nível do mar ou do topo da montanha? 
Havia de ser lindo de ver aquilo a abater e a ficar uma caldeira como no Faial.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 09:02)

jorgepaulino disse:


> E a profundidade é a contar do nível do mar ou do topo da montanha?
> Havia de ser lindo de ver aquilo a abater e a ficar uma caldeira como no Faial.


Bem, era um "lindo" relativo! A ilha tal como a conhecemos deixaria de existir. Poderia também formar um tsunami muito destruidor que iria atingir pelo menos as outras ilhas, dependendo da trajectória e características do mesmo...


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2018 às 10:37)

jorgepaulino disse:


> E a profundidade é a contar do nível do mar ou do topo da montanha?
> Havia de ser lindo de ver aquilo a abater e a ficar uma caldeira como no Faial.



Acho que "lindo" não era o termo certo para uma fenómeno dessa magnitude... O estoiro do Tambora em 1815 também foi um espectáculo lindo de se ver...


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Dez 2018 às 15:59)

A próxima vez o lindo vai entre aspas, senão pensam que eu sou maluco.

Mas em relação à profundidade indicada, é a contar do topo da montanha (de acordo com o lugar indicado) ou é sempre em relação ao nível do mar?


----------



## fablept (18 Dez 2018 às 18:28)

jorgepaulino disse:


> A próxima vez o lindo vai entre aspas, senão pensam que eu sou maluco.
> 
> Mas em relação à profundidade indicada, é a contar do topo da montanha (de acordo com o lugar indicado) ou é sempre em relação ao nível do mar?



É relativo ao nível do mar. Ou seja 1km de profundidade, terá ocorrido a 1km abaixo do nível do mar.
Sismos que ocorrem acima do nível do mar, em teoria são profundidades negativas. Mas devido à grande improbabilidade disso ocorrer, geralmente colocam a profundidade 0km.
Acho que é mais difícil calcular precisamente a profundidade do que o epicentro.


O processo de criação de uma caldeira pode ser lento e "pacífico"..como na erupção de 2018 no Hawaii

Tem outros...tipo o Pinatubo nos anos 90.......


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2018 às 15:08)

*Magnitude    3.6
Region    AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE*
Date time    2018-12-26 09:43:02.0 UTC
Location    36.03 N ; 10.50 W
Depth    31 km
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=735085


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2018 às 21:24)

Amanhã, faz 296 anos sobre um grande sismo no Algarve:

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2018/12/ha-296-anos-um-sismo-varreu-o-algarve.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2018 às 21:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Amanhã, faz 296 anos sobre um grande sismo no Algarve:
> 
> http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2018/12/ha-296-anos-um-sismo-varreu-o-algarve.html


Desconhecia completamente a ocorrência deste terramoto... no mínimo impressionante, ainda por cima provocado por diapirismo no domo salino! Estou de boca aberta!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2018 às 22:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Desconhecia completamente a ocorrência deste terramoto... no mínimo impressionante, ainda por cima provocado por diapirismo no domo salino! Estou de boca aberta!



A localização do epicentro é que não é bem certa, existe relatos que foi em terra, como existe relatos que foi no mar ao largo de Tavira, a Monografia do Concelho de Olhão descreve que foi ao largo de Tavira e causou um pequeno tsunami.


----------

